# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  "चंद्रकांता संतति"

## xman

दोस्तों आपने महान लेखक देवकीनंदन खत्री द्वारा रचित उपन्यास *चंद्रकांता* तो पढ़ी होगी । आज मैं उसकी आगे की कहानी *चंद्रकांता सन्तति* आपके सामने पेश कर रहा हूँ । अगर किसी मित्र ने चंद्रकांता ना पढ़ी हो तो इस लिंक पर क्लिक करके पढ़ लें ।


:book:"चंद्रकांता":book:

----------


## xman

*चंद्रकांता सन्तति के छः खंड है और हर खंड के चार भाग हैं ।*

----------


## xman

*खंड एक के चार भाग हैं और प्रत्येक भाग कुछ बयानों में विभक्त है।*

----------


## xman

नौगढ़ के राजा सुरेंद्रसिंह के लड़के वीरेंद्रसिंह की शादी विजयगढ़ के महाराज जयसिंह की लड़की चंद्रकांता के साथ हो गई। बारात वाले दिन तेजसिंह की आखिरी दिल्लगी के सबब चुनार के महाराज शिवदत्त को मशालची बनना पड़ा। बहुतों की यह राय हुई कि महाराज शिवदत्त का दिल अभी तक साफ नहीं हुआ इसलिए अब इनको कैद ही में रखना मुनासिब है मगर महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह ने इस बात को नापसंद करके कहा, कि ''महाराज शिवदत्त को हम छोड़ चुके हैं, इस वक्त जो तेजसिंह से उनकी लड़ाई हो गई यह हमारे साथ वैर रखने का सबूत नहीं हो सकता। आखिर महाराज शिवदत्त क्षत्रिय हैं, जब तेजसिंह उनकी सूरत बना बेइज्जती करने पर उतारू हो गए तो यह देखकर भी वह कैसे बर्दाश्त कर सकते थे? मैं यह भी नहीं कह सकता कि महाराज शिवदत्त का दिल हम लोगों की तरफ से बिल्कुल साफ हो गया क्योंकि उनका अगर दिल साफ ही हो जाता तो इस बात को छिपकर देखने के लिए आने की जरूरत क्या थी तो भी यह समझकर कि तेजसिंह के साथ इनकी यह लड़ाई हमारी दुश्मनी के सबब नहीं कही जा सकती, हम फिर इनको छोड़ देते हैं। अगर अब भी ये हमारे साथ दुश्मनी करेंगे तो क्या हर्ज है, ये भी मर्द हैं और हम भी मर्द हैं, देखा जायेगा।''





महाराज शिवदत्त फिर छूटकर न मालूम कहां चले गए। वीरेंद्रसिंह की शादी होने के बाद महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह और जयसिंह की राय से चपला की शादी तेजसिंह के साथ और चंपा की शादी देवीसिंह के साथ की गई। चंपा दूर के नाते में चपला की बहिन होती थी।





बाकी सब ऐयारों की शादी हो चुकी थी। उन लोगों की घर-गृहस्थी चुनार ही में थी, अदल-बदल करने की जरूरत न पड़ी क्योंकि शादी होने के थोड़े ही दिन बाद बड़े धूमधाम के साथ कुंअर वीरेंद्रसिंह चुनार की गद्दी पर बैठाए गए और कुंअर छोड़ राजा कहलाने लगे। तेजसिंह उनके राजदीवान मुकर्रर हुए और इसलिए सब ऐयारों को भी चुनार में ही रहना पड़ा।





सुरेंद्रसिंह अपने लड़के को आंखों के सामने से हटाना नहीं चाहते थे, लाचार नौगढ़ की गद्दी फतहसिंह के सुपुर्द कर वे भी चुनार ही रहने लगे, मगर राज्य का काम बिल्कुल वीरेंद्रसिंह के जिम्मे था, हां कभी-कभी राय दे देते थे। तेजसिंह के साथ जीतसिंह भी बड़ी आजादी के साथ चुनार में रहने लगे। महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह और जीतसिंह में बहुत मुहब्बत थी और वह मुहब्बत दिन-दिन बढ़ती गई। असल में जीतसिंह इसी लायक थे कि उनकी जितनी कदर की जाती थोड़ी थी। शादी के दो बरस बाद चंद्रकांता को लड़का पैदा हुआ। उसी साल चपला और चंपा को भी एक-एक लड़का पैदा हुआ। इसके तीन बरस बाद चंद्रकांता ने दूसरे लड़के का मुख देखा। चंद्रकांता के बड़े लड़के का नाम इंद्रजीतसिंह, छोटे का नाम आनंदसिंह, चपला के लड़के का नाम भैरोसिंह और चंपा के लड़के का नाम तारासिंह रखा गया।





जब ये चारों लड़के कुछ बड़े और बातचीत करने लायक हुए तब इनके लिखने-पढ़ने और तालीम का इंतजाम किया गया और राजा सुरेंद्रसिंह ने इन चारों लड़कों को जीतसिंह की शागिर्दी और हिफाजत में छोड़ दिया।





भैरोसिंह और तारासिंह ऐयारी के फन में बड़े तेज और चालाक निकले। इनकी ऐयारी का इम्तिहान बराबर लिया जाता था। जीतसिंह का हुक्म था कि भैरोसिंह और तारासिंह कुल ऐयारों को बल्कि अपने बाप तक को धोखा देने की कोशिश करें और इसी तरह पन्नालाल वगैरह ऐयार भी उन दोनों लड़कों को भुलावा दिया करें। धीरे-धीरे ये दोनों लड़के इतने तेज और चालाक हो गये कि पन्नालाल वगैरह की ऐयारी इनके सामने दब गई।





भैरोसिंह और तारासिंह, इन दोनों में चालाक ज्यादे कौन था इसके कहने की कोई जरूरत नहीं, आगे मौका पड़ने पर आप ही मालूम हो जायेगा, हां, इतना कह देना जरूरी है कि भैरोसिंह को इंद्रजीतसिंह के साथ और तारासिंह को आनंदसिंह के साथ ज्यादे मुहब्बत थी। चारों लड़के होशियार हुए अर्थात इंद्रजीतसिंह, भैरोसिंह और तारासिंह की उम्र अट्ठारह वर्ष की और आनंदसिंह की उम्र पंद्रह वर्ष की हुईं। इतने दिनों तक चुनार राज्य में बराबर शांति रही बल्कि पिछली तकलीफें और महाराज शिवदत्त की शैतानी एक स्वप्न की तरह सभी के दिल में रह गई।





इंद्रजीतसिंह को शिकार का बहुत शौक था, जहां तक बन पड़ता वे रोज शिकार खेला करते। एक दिन किसी बनरखे1 ने हाजिर होकर बयान किया कि इन दिनों फलाने जंगल की शोभा खूब बढ़ी-चढ़ी है और शिकार के जानवर भी इतने आये हुए हैं कि अगर वहां महीना भर टिककर शिकार खेला जाए तो भी न घटे और कोई दिन खाली न जाए। यह सुन दोनों भाई बहुत खुश हुए। अपने बाप राजा वीरेंद्रसिंह से शिकार खेलने की इजाजत मांगी और कहा कि ''हम लोगों का इरादा आठ दिन तक जंगल में रहकर शिकार खेलने का है।'' इसके जवाब में राजा वीरेंद्रसिंह ने कहा कि ''इतने दिनों तक जंगल में रहकर शिकार खेलने का हुक्म मैं नहीं दे सकता - अपने दादा से पूछो, अगर वे हुक्म दें तो कोई हर्ज नहीं।''





यह सुनकर इंद्रजीतसिंह और आनंदसिंह ने अपने दादा महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह के पास जाकर अपना मतलब अर्ज किया। उन्होंने खुशी से मंजूर किया और हुक्म दिया कि शिकारगाह में इन दोनों के लिए खेमा खड़ा किया जाय और जब तक ये शिकारगाह में रहें पांच सौ फौज बराबर इनके साथ रहे।





1. जंगलों की हिफाजत के लिए जो नौकर रहते हैं उनको बनरखे कहते हैं। शिकार खेलने का काम बनरखों का ही है। ये लोग जंगल में घूम-घूमकर और शिकारी जानवरों के पैरों के निशान देख और उसी अंदाज पर जाकर पता लगाते हैं कि शेर इत्यादि कोई शिकारी जानवर इस जंगल में है या नहीं, अगर है तो कहां है। बनरखों का काम है कि अपनी आंखों से देख आंवें तब खबर करें कि फलानी जगह पर शेर, चीता या भालू है।





शिकार खेलने का हुक्म पा इंद्रजीतसिंह और आनंदसिंह बहुत खुश हुए और अपने दोनों ऐयारों भैरोसिंह और तारासिंह को साथ ले मय पांच सौ फौज के चुनार से रवाना हुए।





चुनार से पांच कोस दक्षिण एक घने और भयानक जंगल में पहुंचकर उन्होंने डेरा डाला। दिन थोड़ा बाकी रह गया इसलिए यह राय ठहरी कि आज आराम करें, कल सबेरे शिकार का बंदोबस्त किया जाय मगर बनरखों को शेर का पता लगाने के लिए आज ही कह दिया जायगा। भैंसा1 बांधने की जरूरत नहीं, शेर का शिकार पैदल ही किया जायगा।





दूसरे दिन सबेरे बनरखों ने हाजिर होकर उनसे अर्ज किया कि इस जंगल में शेर तो हैं मगर रात हो जाने के सबब हम लोग उन्हें अपनी आंखों से न देख सके, अगर आज के दिन शिकार न खेला जाय तो हम लोग देखकर उनका पता दे सकेंगे।





आज के दिन भी शिकार खेलना बंद किया गया। पहर भर दिन बाकी रहे इंद्रजीतसिंह और आनंदसिंह घोड़ों पर सवार हो अपने दोनों ऐयारों को साथ ले घूमने और दिल बहलाने के लिए डेरे से बाहर निकले और टहलते हुए दूर तक चले गए। दूसरे जब मचान बांधकर शेर का शिकार किया चाहते हैं या एक जंगल से दूसरे जंगल में अपने सुबीते के लिए उसे ले जाया चाहते हैं तब इसी तरह भैंसे बांधकर हटाते जाते हैं। इनको शिकारी लोग 'मरी' भी कहते हैं।





1. खास शेर के शिकार में भैंसा बांधा जाता है। भैंसा बांधने के दो कारण हैं। एक तो शिकार को अटकाने के लिए अर्थात जब बनरखा आकर खबर दे कि फलाने जंगल में शेर है उस वक्त या कई दिनों तक अगर शिकार खेलने वाले को किसी कारण शिकार खेलने की फुरसत न हुई और शेर को अटकाना चाहा तो भैंसा बांधने का हुक्म दिया जाता है। बनरखे भैंसा ले जाते हैं और जिस जगह शेर का पता लगता है, उसके पास ही किसी भयानक और सायेदार जंगल या नाले में मबजूत खूंटा गाड़कर भैंसे को बांध देते हैं। जब शेर भैंसे की बू पाता है तो वहीं आता है और भैंसे को खाकर उसी जंगल में कई दिनों तक मस्त और बेफिक्र पड़ा रहता है। इस तरकीब से दो-चार भैंसा देकर महीनों शेर को अटका लिया जाता है। शेर को जब तक खाने के लिए मिलता है वह दूसरे जंगल में नहीं जाता। शेर का पेट अगर एक दफे खूब भर जाए तो उसे सात-आठ दिनों तक खाने की परवाह नहीं रहती। खुले भैंसे को शेर जल्दी नहीं मार सकता।





ये लोग धीरे-धीरे टहलते और बातें करते जा रहे थे कि बाईं तरफ से शेर के गर्जने की आवाज आई जिसे सुनते ही चारों अटक गये और घूमकर उस तरफ देखने लगे जिधर से आवाज आई थी।





लगभग दो सौ गज की दूरी पर एक साधु शेर पर सवार जाता दिखाई पड़ा जिसकी लंबी-लंबी और घनी जटाएं पीछे की तरफ लटक रही थीं - एक हाथ में त्रिशूल, दूसरे में शंख लिए हुए था। इसकी सवारी का शेर बहुत बड़ा था और उसके गर्दन के बाल जमीन तक लटक रहे थे।





इसके आठ-दस हाथ पीछे एक शेर और जा रहा था जिसकी पीठ पर आदमी के बदले बोझ लदा हुआ नजर आया, शायद यह असबाब उन्हीं शेर-सवार महात्मा का हो।





शाम हो जाने के सबब साधु की सूरत साफ मालूम न पड़ी तो भी उसे देख इन चारों को बड़ा ही ताज्जुब हुआ और कई तरह की बातें सोचने लगे।





इंद्र - इस तरह शेर पर सवार होकर घूमना मुश्किल है।





आनंद - कोई अच्छे महात्मा मालूम होते हैं।





भैरो - पीछे वाले शेर को देखिए जिस पर असबाब लदा हुआ है, किस तरह भेड़ की तरह सिर नीचा किये जा रहा है।





तारा - शेरों को बस में कर लिया है।





इंद्र - जी चाहता है उनके पास चलकर दर्शन करें।





आनंद - अच्छी बात है, चलिए पास से देखें, कैसा शेर है।





तारा - बिना पास गए महात्मा और पाखण्डी में भेद न मालूम होगा।





भैरो - शाम तो हो गई है, खैर चलिए आगे से बढ़कर रोकें।





आनंद - आगे से चलकर रोकने से बुरा न मानें!





भैरो - हम ऐयारों का पेशा ही ऐसा है कि पहले तो उनका साधु होना ही विश्वास नहीं करते!





इंद्र - आप लोगों की क्या बात है जिनकी मूंछ हमेशा ही मुंड़ी रहती है, खैर चलिए तो सही।





भैरो - चलिए।





चारों आदमी आगे चलकर बाबाजी के सामने गए जो शेर पर सवार जा रहे थे। इन लोगों को अपने पास आते देखकर बाबाजी रुक गए। पहले तो इंद्रजीतसिंह और आनंदसिंह के घोड़े शेरों को देखकर अड़े मगर फिर ललकारने से आगे बढ़े। थोड़ी दूर जाकर दोनों भाई घोड़ों के ऊपर से उतर पड़े, भैरोसिंह और तारासिंह ने दोनों घोड़ों को पेड़ से बांध दिया, इसके बाद पैदल ही चारों आदमी महात्मा के पास पहुंचे।

----------


## xman

बाबाजी - (दूर से ही) आओ राजकुमार इंद्रजीतसिंह और आनंदसिंह - कहो कुशल तो है! 


इंद्र - (प्रणाम करके) आपकी कृपा से सब मंगल है। 


बाबा - (भैरोसिंह और तारासिंह की तरफ देखकर) कहो भैरो और तारा, अच्छे हो 


दोनों - (हाथ जोड़कर) आपकी दया से! 


बाबा - राजकुमार, मैं खुद तुम लोगों के पास जाने को था क्योंकि तुमने शेर का शिकार करने के लिए इस जंगल में डेरा डाला है। मैं गिरनार जा रहा हूं, घूमता-फिरता इस जंगल में भी आ पहुंचा। यह जंगल अच्छा मालूम होता है इसलिए दो-तीन दिन तक यहां रहने का विचार है, कोई अच्छी जगह देखकर धूनी लगाऊंगा। मेरे साथ सवारी और असबाब लादने के कई शेर हैं, इसलिए कहता हूं कि धोखे में मेरे किसी शेर को मत मारना नहीं तो मुश्किल होगी, सैकड़ों शेर पहुंचकर तुम्हारे लश्कर में हलचल मचा डालेंगे और बहुतों की जान जायगी। तुम प्रतापी राजा सुरेंद्रसिंह1 के लड़के हो इसलिए तुम्हें पहले ही से समझा देना मुनासिब है जिससे किसी तरह का दुख न हो। 


इंद्र - महाराज मैं कैसे जानूंगा कि यह आपका शेर है ऐसा ही है तो शिकार न खेलूंगा। 


बाबा - नहीं, तुम शिकार खेलो, मगर मेरे शेरों को मत मारो! 


इंद्र - मगर यह कैसे मालूम होगा कि फलाना शेर आपका है 


बाबा - देखो मैं अपने शेरों को बुलाता हूं पहचान लो। 


बाबाजी ने शंख बजाया। भारी शंख की आवाज चारों तरफ जंगल में गूंज गई और हर तरफ से गुर्राहट की आवाज आने लगी। थोड़ी ही देर में इधर-उधर से दौड़ते हुए पांच शेर और आ पहुंचे। ये चारों दिलावर और बहादुर थे, अगर कोई दूसरा होता तो डर से उसकी जान निकल जाती। इंद्रजीतसिंह और आनंदसिंह के घोड़े शेरों को देखकर उछलने-कूदने लगे मगर रेशम की मजबूत बागडोर से बंधे हुए थे इससे भाग न सके। इन शेरों ने आकर बड़ी ऊधम मचाई - इंद्रजीतसिंह वगैरह को देख गरजने-कूदने और उछलने लगे, मगर बाबाजी के डांटते ही सब ठंडे हो सिर नीचा कर भेड़-बकरी की तरह खड़े हो गए। 


बाबा - देखो इन शेरों को पहचान लो, अभी दो-चार और हैं, मालूम होता है उन्होंने शंख की आवाज नहीं सुनी। खैर अभी तो मैं इसी जंगल में हूं, उन बाकी शेरों को भी दिखला दूंगा - कल भर शिकार और बंद रखो। 


भैरो - फिर आपसे मुलाकात कहां होगी आपकी धूनी किस जगह लगेगी 


बाबा - मुझे तो यही जगह आनंद की मालूम होती है, कल इसी जगह आना मुलाकात होगी। 


बाबाजी शेर से नीचे उतर पड़े और जितने शेर उस जगह आए थे वे सब बाबाजी के चारों तरफ घूमने तथा मुहब्बत से उनके बदन को चाटने और सूंघने लगे। ये चारों आदमी थोड़ी देर तक वहां और अटकने के बाद बाबाजी से विदा हो खेमे में आये। 


जब सन्नाटा हुआ तो भैरोसिंह ने इंद्रजीतसिंह से कहा, ''मेरे दिमाग में इस समय बहुत - सी बातें घूम रही हैं। मैं चाहता हूं कि हम लोग चारों आदमी एक जगह बैठ कुमेटी कर कुछ राय पक्की करें।'' 


इंद्रजीतसिंह ने कहा, ''अच्छा, आनंद और तारा को भी इसी जगह बुलाओ।'' 


1. साधु महाराज भूल गए, वीरेंद्रसिंह की जगह सुरेंद्रसिंह का नाम ले बैठे। 


भैरोसिंह गये और आनंदसिंह तथा तारासिंह को उसी जगह बुला लाए। उस वक्त सिवाय इन चारों के उस खेमे में और कोई न रहा। भैरोसिंह ने अपने दिल का हाल कहा जिसे सभी ने बड़े गौर से सुना, इसके बाद पहर भर तक कुमेटी करके निश्चय कर लिया कि क्या करना चाहिए। 


यह कुमेटी कैसी हुई, भैरोसिंह का क्या इरादा हुआ और उन्होंने क्या निश्चय किया तथा रात भर ये लोग क्या करते रहे इसके कहने की कोई जरूरत नहीं, समय पर सब खुल जायगा। 


सबेरा होते ही चारों आदमी खेमे के बाहर हुए और अपनी फौज के सरदार कंचनसिंह को बुला कुछ समझा, बाबाजी की तरफ रवाना हुए। जब लश्कर से दूर निकल गए, आनंदसिंह, भैरोसिंह और तारासिंह तो तेजी के साथ चुनार की तरफ रवाना हुए और इंद्रजीतसिंह अकेले बाबाजी से मिलने गये। 


बाबाजी शेरों के बीच धूनी रमाये बैठे थे। दो शेर उनके चारों तरफ घूम-घूमकर पहरा दे रहे थे। इंद्रजीतसिंह ने पहुंचकर प्रणाम किया और बाबाजी ने आशीर्वाद देकर बैठने के लिए कहा। 


इंद्रजीतसिंह ने बनिस्बत कल के आज दो शेर और ज्यादे देखे। थोड़ी देर चुप रहने के बाद बातचीत होने लगी। 


बाबा - कहो इंद्रजीतसिंह, तुम्हारे भाई और ऐयार कहां रह गए, वे नहीं आए 


इंद्र - हमारे छोटे भाई आनंदसिंह को बुखार आ गया, इस सबब से वह नहीं आ सका। उसी की हिफाजत में दोनों ऐयारों को छोड़ मैं अकेला आपके दर्शन को आया हूं। 


बाबा - अच्छा क्या हर्ज है, आज शाम तक वह अच्छे हो जायंगे, कहो आजकल तुम्हारे राज्य में कुशल तो है 


इंद्र - आपकी कृपा से सब आनंद है। 


बाबा - बेचारे वीरेंद्रसिंह ने भी बड़ा कष्ट पाया। खैर जो हो दुनिया में उनका नाम रह जायगा। इस हजार वर्ष के अंदर कोई ऐसा राजा नहीं हुआ जिसने तिलिस्म तोड़ा हो। एक और तिलिस्म है, असल में वही भारी और तारीफ के लायक है। 


इंद्र - पिताजी तो कहते हैं कि वह तिलिस्म तेरे हाथ से टूटेगा। 


बाबा - हां ऐसा ही होगा, वह जरूर तुम्हारे हाथ से फतह होगा इसमें कोई संदेह नहीं। 


इंद्र - देखें कब तक ऐसा होता है, उसकी ताली का तो पता ही नहीं लगता। 


बाबा - ईश्वर चाहेगा तो एक ही दो दिन में तुम उस तिलिस्म को तोड़ने में हाथ लगा दोगे, उस तिलिस्म की ताली मैं हूं, कई पुश्तों से हम लोग उस तिलिस्म के दारोगा होते चले आए हैं। मेरे परदादा, दादा और बाप उसी तिलिस्म के दारोगा थे, जब मेरे पिता का देहांत होने लगा तब उन्होंने उसकी ताली मेरे सुपुर्द कर मुझे उसका दारोगा मुकर्रर कर दिया। अब वक्त आ गया है कि मैं उसकी ताली तुम्हारे हवाले करूं क्योंकि वह तिलिस्म तुम्हारे नाम पर बांधा गया है और सिवाय तुम्हारे कोई दूसरा उसका मालिक नहीं बन सकता। 


इंद्र - तो अब देर क्या है। 


बाबा - कुछ नहीं, कल से तुम उसके तोड़ने में हाथ लगा दो, मगर एक बात तुम्हारे फायदे की हम कहते हैं। 


इंद्र - वह क्या 


बाबा - तुम उसके तोड़ने में अपने भाई आनंद को भी शरीक कर लो, ऐसा करने से दौलत भी दूनी मिलेगी और नाम भी दोनों भाइयों का दुनिया में हमेशा के लिए बना रहेगा। 


इंद्र - उसकी तो तबियत ही ठीक नहीं! 


बाबा - क्या हर्ज है! तुम अभी जाकर जिस तरह बने उसे मेरे पास ले आओ, मैं बात की बात में उसको चंगा कर दूंगा। आज ही तुम लोग मेरे साथ चलो जिससे कल तिलिस्म टूटने में हाथ लग जाय, नहीं तो साल भर फिर मौका न मिलेगा। 


इंद्र - बाबाजी, असल तो यह है कि मैं अपने भाई की बढ़ती नहीं चाहता, मुझे यह मंजूर नहीं कि मेरे साथ उसका भी नाम हो। 


बाबा - नहीं-नहीं, तुम्हें ऐसा न सोचना चाहिए, दुनिया में भाई से बढ़ के कोई रत्न नहीं है। 


इंद्र - जी हां, दुनिया में भाई से बढ़ के रत्न नहीं तो भाई से बढ़ के कोई दुश्मन भी नहीं, यह बात मेरे दिल में ऐसी बैठ गई है कि उसके हटाने के लिए ब्रह्मा भी आकर समझावें-बुझावें तो भी कुछ नतीजा न निकलेगा। 


बाबा - बिना उसको साथ लिये तुम तिलिस्म नहीं तोड़ सकते। 


इंद्र - (हाथ जोड़कर) बस तो जाने दीजिये, माफ कीजिये, मुझे तिलिस्म तोड़ने की जरूरत नहीं *1*



बाबा - क्या तुम्हें इतनी जिद है 


इंद्र - मैं कह जो चुका कि ब्रह्मा भी मेरी राय पलट नहीं सकते। 


बाबा - खैर तब तुम्हीं चलो, मगर इसी वक्त चलना होगा। 


इंद्र - हां, हां, मैं तैयार हूं, अभी चलिए। 


बाबाजी उसी समय उठ खड़े हुए। अपनी गठड़ी-मुटड़ी बांध एक शेर पर लाद दिया तथा दूसरे पर आप सवार हो गए। इसके बाद एक शेर की तरफ देखकर कहा, ''बच्चा गंगाराम, यहां तो आओ!'' वह शेर तुरंत इनके पास आया। बाबाजी ने इंद्रजीतसिंह से कहा, ''तुम इस पर सवार हो लो।'' इंद्रजीतसिंह कूदकर सवार हो गये और बाबाजी के साथ-साथ दक्षिण का रास्ता लिया। बाबाजी के साथी शेर भी कोई आगे, कोई पीछे, कोई बायें, कोई दाहिने हो बाबाजी के साथ जाने लगे। 


सब शेर तो पीछे रह गये मगर दो शेर जिन पर बाबाजी और इंद्रजीतसिंह सवार थे आगे निकल गये। दोपहर तक ये दोनों चलते गये। जब दिन ढलने लगा बाबाजी ने इंद्रजीतसिंह से कहा, ''यहां ठहरकर कुछ खा-पी लेना चाहिए।'' इसके जवाब में कुमार बोले, ''बाबाजी, खाने-पीने की कोई जरूरत नहीं। आप महात्मा ही ठहरे, मुझे कोई भूख नहीं लगी है, फिर अटकने की क्या जरूरत है जिस काम में पड़े उसमें सुस्ती करना ठीक नहीं!'' 


बाबाजी ने कहा, ''शाबाश! तुम बड़े बहादुर हो, अगर तुम्हारा दिल इतना मजबूत न होता तो तिलिस्म तुम्हारे ही हाथ से टूटेगा, ऐसा बड़े लोग न कह जाते, खैर चलो।'' 


कुछ दिन बाकी रहा जब ये दोनों एक पहाड़ी के नीचे पहुंचे। बाबाजी ने शंख बजाया, थोड़ी ही देर में चारों तरफ से सैकड़ों पहाड़ी लुटेरे हाथ में बरछे लिये आते दिखाई पड़े और ऐसे ही बीस-पचीस आदमियों को साथ लिए पूरब तरफ से आता हुआ राजा शिवदत्त नजर पड़ा जिसे देखते ही इंद्रजीतसिंह ने ऊंची आवाज में कहा, ''इनको मैं पहचान गया, यही महाराज शिवदत्त हैं। इनकी तस्वीर मेरे कमरे में लटकी हुई है। दादाजी ने इनकी तस्वीर मुझे दिखाकर कहा था कि हमारे सबसे भारी दुश्मन ही महाराज शिवदत्त हैं। ओफ ओह, हकीकत में बाबाजी ऐयार ही निकले, जो सोचा था वही हुआ! खैर क्या हर्ज है, इंद्रजीतसिंह को गिरफ्तार कर लेना जरा टेढ़ी खीर है!!'' 


शिवदत्त - (पास पहुंचकर) मेरा आधा कलेजा तो ठंडा हुआ, मगर अफसोस तुम दोनों भाई हाथ न आये। 


इंद्र - जी इस भरोसे न रहियेगा कि इंद्रजीतसिंह को फंसा लिया। उनकी तरफ बुरी निगाह से देखना भी काम रखता है! 


ग्रंथकर्ता - भला इसमें भी कोई शक है!!

----------


## xman

इस जगह पर थोड़ा-सा हाल महाराज शिवदत्त का भी बयान करना मुनासिब मालूम होता है। महाराज शिवदत्त को हर तरह से कुंअर वीरेंद्रसिंह के मुकाबिले में हार माननी पड़ी। लाचार उसने शहर छोड़ दिया और अपने कई पुराने खैरख्वाहों के साथ चुनार के दक्खिन की तरफ रवाना हुआ।





चुनार से थोड़ा ही दूर दक्खिन में लंबा-चौड़ा जंगल है। यह विंध्य के पहाड़ी जंगल का सिलसिला राबर्ट्सगंज, सरगुजा और सिंगरौली होता हुआ सैकड़ों कोस तक चला गया है जिसमें बड़े-बड़े पहाड़, घाटियां, दर्रे और खोह पड़ते हैं। बीच में दो-दो चार-चार कोस के फासले पर गांव भी आबाद हैं। कहीं-कहीं पहाड़ों पर पुराने जमाने के टूटे-फूटे आलीशान किले अभी तक दिखाई पड़ते हैं। चुनार से आठ-दस कोस दक्षिण अहरौरा के पास पहाड़ पर पुराने जमाने के एक बर्बाद किले का निशान आज भी देखने से चित्त का भाव बदल जाता है। गौर करने से यह मालूम होता है कि जब यह किला दुरुस्त होगा तो तीन कोस से ज्यादे लंबी-चौड़ी जमीन इसने घेरी होगी, आखिर में यह किला काशी के मशहूर राजा चेतसिंह के अधिकार में था। इन्हीं जंगलों में अपनी रानी और कई खैरख्वाहों को मय उनकी औरतों और बाल-बच्चों के साथ लिए घूमते-फिरते महाराज शिवदत्त ने चुनार से लगभग पचास कोस दूर जाकर एक हरी-भरी सुहावनी पहाड़ी के ऊपर के एक पुराने टूटे हुए मजबूत किले में डेरा डाला और उसका नाम शिवदत्तगढ़ रखा जिसमें उस वक्त भी कई कमरे और दालान रहने लायक थे। यह छोटी पहाड़ी अपने चारों तरफ के ऊंचे पहाड़ों के बीच में इस तरह छिपी और दबी हुई थी कि यकायक किसी का यहां पहुंचना और कुछ पता लगाना मुश्किल था।





इस वक्त महाराज शिवदत्त के साथ सिर्फ बीस आदमी थे जिनमें तीन मुसलमान ऐयार थे जो शायद नाज़िम और अहमद के रिश्तेदारों में से थे और यह समझकर महाराज शिवदत्त के साथ हो गये थे कि इनके साथ मिले रहने से कभी न कभी राजा वीरेंद्रसिंह से बदला लेने का मौका मिल ही जायगा, दूसरे सिवाय शिवदत्त के और कोई इस लायक नजर भी न आता था जो इन बेईमानों को ऐयारी के लिए अपने साथ रखता। नीचे लिखे नामों से तीनों ऐयार पुकारे जाते थे - बाकरअली, खुदाबख्श और यारअली। इन सब ऐयारों और साथियों ने रुपये-पैसे से भी जहां तक बन पड़ा महाराज शिवदत्त की मदद की।





राजा वीरेंद्रसिंह की तरफ से शिवदत्त का दिल साफ न हुआ मगर मौका न मिलने के सबब मुद्दत तक उसे चुपचाप बैठे रहना पड़ा। अपनी चालाकी और होशियारी से वह पहाड़ी भील और खर्बार इत्यादि जाति के आदमियों का राजा बन बैठा और उनसे मालगुजारी में गल्ला, घी, शहद और बहुत-सी जंगली चीजें वसूल करने और उन्हीं लोगों के मारफत शहर में भेजवा और बिकवाकर रुपया बटोरने लगा। उन्हीं लोगों को होशियार करके थोड़ी-बहुत फौज भी उसने बना ली। धीरे-धीरे वे पहाड़ी जाति के लोग भी होशियार हो गए और खुद शहर में जाकर गल्ला वगैरह बेच रुपये इकट्ठा करने लगे। शिवदत्त भी अच्छी तरह आबाद हो गया।





इधर बाकरअली वगैरह ऐयारों ने भी अपने कुछ साथियों को जो चुनार से इनके साथ आए थे ऐयारी के फन में खूब होशियार किया। इस बीच में एक लड़का और उसके बाद लड़की भी महाराज शिवदत्त के घर पैदा हुई। मौका पाकर अपने बहुत-से आदमियों और ऐयारों को साथ ले वह शिवदत्तगढ़ के बाहर निकला और राजा वीरेंद्रसिंह से बदला लेने की फिक्र में कई महीने तक घूमता रहा। बस महाराज शिवदत्त का इतना ही मुख्तसर हाल लिखकर इस बयान को समाप्त करते हैं और फिर इंद्रजीतसिंह के किस्से को छेड़ते हैं।





इंद्रजीतसिंह के गिरफ्तार होने के बाद उन बनावटी शेरों ने भी अपनी हालत बदली और असली सूरत के ऐयार बन बैठे जिनमें यारअली, बाकरअली और खुदाबख्श मुखिया थे। महाराज शिवदत्त बहुत ही खुश हुआ और समझा कि अब मेरा जमाना फिरा, ईश्वर चाहेगा तो मैं फिर चुनार की गद्दी पाऊंगा और अपने दुश्मनों से पूरा बदला लूंगा।





इंद्रजीतसिंह को कैद कर वह शिवदत्तगढ़ को ले गया। सभों को ताज्जुब हुआ कि कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह ने गिरफ्तार होते समय कुछ उत्पात न मचाया, किसी पर गुस्सा न निकाला, किसी पर हरबा न उठाया, यहां तक कि आंखों में रंज-अफसोस या क्रोध भी जाहिर न होने दिया। हकीकत में यह ताज्जुब की बात थी भी कि बहादुर वीरेंद्रसिंह का शेरदिल लड़का ऐसी हालत में चुप रह जाय और बिना हुज्जत किए बेड़ी पहिर ले, मगर नहीं, इसका कोई सबब जरूर है जो आगे चलकर मालूम होगा।

----------


## xman

चुनारगढ़ किले के अंदर एक कमरे में महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह, वीरेंद्रसिंह, जीतसिंह, तेजसिंह, देवीसिंह, इंद्रजीतसिंह और आनंदसिंह बैठे हुए कुछ बातें कर रहे हैं। 


जीत - भैरो ने बड़ी होशियारी का काम किया कि अपने को इंद्रजीतसिंह की सूरत बना शिवदत्त के ऐयारों के हाथ फंसाया। 


सुरेंद्र - शिवदत्त के ऐयारों ने चालाकी तो की थी मगर... 


वीरेंद्र - बाबाजी शेर पर सवार हो सिद्ध बने तो लेकिन अपना काम सिद्ध न कर सके। 


इंद्र - मगर जैसे हो भैरोसिंह को अब बहुत जल्द छुड़ाना चाहिए। 


जीत - कुमार, घबराओ मत, तुम्हारे दोस्त को किसी तरह की तकलीफ नहीं हो सकती, लेकिन अभी उसका शिवदत्त के यहां फंसे ही रहना मुनासिब है। वह बेवकूफ नहीं है, बिना मदद के आप ही छूटकर आ सकता है, तिस पर पन्नालाल, रामनारायण, चुन्नीलाल, बद्रीनाथ और ज्योतिषीजी उसकी मदद को भेजे ही गये हैं, देखो तो क्या होता है! इतने दिनों तक चुपचाप बैठे रहकर शिवदत्त ने फिर अपनी खराबी कराने पर कमर बांधी है। 


देवी - कुमारों के साथ जो फौज शिकारगाह में गई है उसके लिए अब क्या हुक्म होता है 


जीत - अभी शिकारगाह से डेरा उठाना मुनासिब नहीं। (तेजसिंह की तरफ देखकर) क्यों तेज 


तेज - (हाथ जोड़कर) जी हां, शिकारगाह में डेरा कायम रहने से हम लोग बड़ी खूबसूरती और दिल्लगी से अपना काम निकाल सकेंगे। 


सुरेंद्र - कोई ऐयार शिवदत्तगढ़ से लौटे तो कुछ हाल-चाल मालूम हो। 


तेज - कल तो नहीं मगर परसों तक कोई न कोई जरूर आयेगा। 


पहर भर से ज्यादे देर तक बातचीत होती रही। कुल बात को खोलना हम मुनासिब नहीं समझते बल्कि आखिरी बात का पता तो हमें भी न लगा जो मजलिस उठने के बाद जीतसिंह ने अकेले में तेजसिंह को समझाई थी। खैर जाने दीजिए, जो होगा देखा जायगा, जल्दी क्या है। 


गंगा के किनारे ऊंची बारहदरी में इंद्रजीतसिंह और आनंदसिंह दोनों भाई बैठे जल की कैफियत देख रहे हैं। बरसात का मौसम है, गंगा खूब बढ़ी हुई हैं, किले के नीचे जल पहुंचा है, छोटी-छोटी लहरें दीवारों में टक्कर मार रही हैं, अस्त होते हुए सूर्य की लालिमा जल में पड़कर लहरों की शोभा दूनी बढ़ा रही है। सन्नाटे का आलम है, इस बारहदरी में सिवाय इन दोनों भाइयों के कोई तीसरा दिखाई नहीं देता। 


इंद्र - अभी जल कुछ और बढ़ेगा। 


आनंद - जी हां, परसाल तो गंगा आज से कहीं ज्यादे बढ़ी हुई थीं जब दादाजी ने हम लोगों को तैरकर पार जाने के लिए कहा था। 


इंद्र - उस दिन भी खूब ही दिल्लगी हुई, भैरोसिंह सभों में तेज रहा, बद्रीनाथ ने कितना ही चाहा कि उसके आगे निकल जाय मगर न हो सका। 


आनंद - हम दोनों भी कोस भर तक उस किश्ती के साथ ही गए जो हम लोगों की हिफाजत के लिए संग गई थी। 


इंद्र - बस वही तो हम लोगों का आखिरी इम्तिहान रहा, फिर जब से जल में तैरने की नौबत ही कहां आई। 


आनंद - कल तो मैंने दादाजी से कहा था कि आजकल गंगाजी खूब बढ़ी हुई हैं तैरने को जी चाहता है। 


इंद्र - तब क्या बोले 


आनंद - कहने लगे कि बस अब तुम लोगों का तैरना मुनासिब नहीं है, हंसी होगी। तैरना भी एक इल्म है जिसमें तुम लोग होशियार हो चुके, अब क्या जरूरत है ऐसा ही जी चाहे तो किश्ती पर सवार होकर जाओ सैर करो। 


इंद - उन्होंने बहुत ठीक कहा, चलो किश्ती पर थोड़ी दूर घूम आयें। 


बातचीत हो ही रही थी कि चोबदार ने आकर अर्ज किया, ''एक बहुत बूढ़ा जौहरी हाजिर है, दर्शन किया चाहता है।'' 


आनंद - यह कौन-सा वक्त है 


चोबदार - (हाथ जोड़कर) ताबेदार ने तो चाहा था कि इस समय उसे बिदा करे मगर यह खयाल करके ऐसा करने का हौसला न पड़ा कि एक तो लड़कपन ही से वह इस दरबार का नमकख्वार है और महाराज की भी उस पर निगाह रहती है, दूसरे अस्सी वर्ष का बुड्ढा है, तीसरे कहता है कि अभी इस शहर में पहुंचा हूं, महाराज का दर्शन कर चुका हूं, सरकार के भी दर्शन हो जायं तब आराम से सराय में डेरा डालूं और हमेशा से उसका यही दस्तूर भी है। 


इंद्र - अगर ऐसा है तो उसे आने ही देना मुनासिब है। 


आनंद - अब आज किश्ती पर सैर करने का रंग नजर नहीं आता। 


इंद्र - क्या हर्ज है, कल सही।


 चोबदार सलाम करके चला गया और थोड़ी देर में सौदागर को लेकर हाजिर हुआ। हकीकत में वह सौदागर बहुत ही बुड्ढा था, रेयासत और शराफत उसके चेहरे से बरसती थी। आते ही सलाम करके उसने दोनों भाइयों को दो अंगूठियां दीं और कबूल होने के बाद इशारा पाकर जमीन पर बैठ गया।


 इस बुड्ढे जौहरी की इज्जत की गई, मिजाज का हाल तथा सफर की कैफियत पूछने के बाद डेरे पर जाकर आराम करने और कल फिर हाजिर होने का हुक्म हुआ। सौदागर सलाम करके चला गया।


 सौदागर ने जो दो अंगूठियां दोनों भाइयों को नजर की थीं उनमें आनंदसिंह की अंगूठी पर निहायत खुशरंग मानिक जड़ा हुआ था और इंद्रजीतसिंह की अंगूठी पर सिर्फ एक छोटी-सी तस्वीर थी जिसे एक दफे निगाह भरकर इंद्रजीतसिंह ने देखा और कुछ सोच चुप हो रहे।


एकांत होने पर रात को शमादान की रोशनी में फिर उस अंगूठी को देखा जिसमें नगीने की जगह एक कमसिन हसीन औरत की तस्वीर जड़ी हुई थी। चाहे यह तस्वीर कितनी ही छोटी क्यों न हो मगर मुसव्वर ने गजब की सफाई इसमें खर्च की थी। इसे देखते-देखते एक मरतबे तो इंद्रजीतसिंह की यह हालत हो गई कि अपने को और उस औरत की तस्वीर को भूल गए, मालूम हुआ कि स्वयं वह नाजनीन इनके सामने बैठी है और यह उससे कुछ कहा चाहते हैं मगर उसके हुस्न के रुआब में आकर चुप रह जाते हैं। यकायक यह चौंक पड़े और अपनी बेवकूफी पर अफसोस करने लगे, लेकिन इससे क्या होता है उस तस्वीर ने तो एक ही सायत में इनके लड़कपन को धूल में मिला दिया और नौजवानी की दीवानी सूरत इनके सामने खड़ी कर दी। थोड़ी देर पहले सवारी, शिकार, कसरत वगैरह के पेचीले कायदे दिमाग में घूम रहे थे, अब ये एक दूसरी ही उलझन में फंस गये और दिमाग किसी अद्वितीय रत्न के मिलने की फिक्र में गोते खाने लगा। महाराज शिवदत्त की तरफ से अब क्या ऐयारी होती है, भैरोसिंह क्योंकर और कब कैद से छूटते हैं, देखें बद्रीनाथ वगैरह शिवदत्तगढ़ में जाकर क्या करते हैं, अब शिकार खेलने की नौबत कब तक आती है, एक ही तीर में शेर को गिरा देने का मौका कब मिलता है, किश्ती पर सवार हो दरिया की सैर करने कब जाना चाहिए इत्यादि खयालों को भूल गए। अब तो यह फिक्र पैदा हुई कि सौदागर को यह अंगूठी क्योंकर हाथ लगी यह तस्वीर खयाली है या असल में किसी ऐसे की है जो इस दुनिया में मौजूद है क्या सौदागर उसका पता-ठिकाना जानता होगा खूबसूरती की इतनी ही हद्द है या और भी कुछ है नजाकत, सुडौली और सफाई वगैरह का खजाना यही है या कोई और इसकी मोहब्बत के दरिया में हमारा बेड़ा क्योंकर पार होगा


कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह ने आज बहाना करना भी सीख लिया और घड़ी ही भर में उस्ताद हो गए, पेट फूला है भोजन न करेंगे, सिर में दर्द है, किसी का बोलना बुरा मालूम होता है, सन्नाटा हो तो शायद नींद आए, इत्यादि बहानों से उन्होंने अपनी जान बचाई और तमाम रात चारपाई पर करवटें बदल-बदलकर इस फिक्र में काटी कि सबेरा हो तो सौदागर को बुलाकर कुछ पूछें।


 सबेरे उठते ही जौहरी को हाजिर करने का हुक्म दिया, मगर घंटे भर के बाद चोबदार ने वापस आकर अर्ज किया कि सराय में सौदागर का पता नहीं लगता।


इंद्र - उसने अपना डेरा कहां पर बतलाया था 


चोब - ताबेदार को तो उसकी जुबानी यही मालूम हुआ था कि सराय में उतरेगा, मगर वहां दरियाफ्त करने से मालूम हुआ कि यहां कोई सौदागर नहीं आया। 


इंद्र - किसी दूसरी जगह उतरा हो, पता लगाओ। 


''बहुत खूब'' कहकर चोबदार तो चला गया मगर इंद्रजीतसिंह कुछ तरद्दुद में पड़ गये। सिर नीचा करके सोच रहे थे कि किसी के पैर की आहट ने चौंका दिया, सिर उठाकर देखा तो कुंअर आनंदसिंह। 


आनंद - स्नान का तो समय हो गया। 


इंद्र - हां, आज कुछ देर हो गई। 


आनंद - तबीयत कुछ सुस्त मालूम होती है 


इंद्र - रातभर सिर में दर्द था। 


आनंद - अब कैसा है 


इंद्र - अब तो ठीक है। 


आनंद - कल कुछ झलक-सी मालूम पड़ी थी कि उस अंगूठी में कोई तस्वीर जड़ी हुई है तो उस जौहरी ने नजर की थी। 


इंद्र - हां थी तो। 


आनंद - कैसी तस्वीर है 


इंद्र - न मालूम वह अंगूठी कहां रख दी कि मिलती ही नहीं। मैंने भी सोचा था कि दिन को अच्छी तरह देखूंगा मगर... 


ग्रंथकर्ता - सच है, इसकी गवाही तो मैं भी दूंगा!

----------


## ashwanimale

फोंट साइज तीन करके देखें शायद अधिक पठनीय हो जाये, बंधू

----------


## xman

अगर भेद खुल जाने का डर न होता तो कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह सिवा ''ओफ'' करने और लंबी-लंबी सांसें लेने के कोई दूसरा काम न करते मगर क्या करें, लाचारी से सभी मामूली काम और अपने दादा के साथ बैठकर भोजन भी करना पड़ा, हां शाम को इनकी बेचैनी बहुत बढ़ गई जब सुना कि तमाम शहर छान डालने पर भी उस जौहरी का कहीं पता न लगा और यह भी मालूम हुआ कि उस जौहरी ने बिल्कुल झूठ कहा था कि महाराज का दर्शन कर आया हूं, अब कुमार के दर्शन हो जायं तब आराम से सराय में डेरा डालूं, वह वास्तव में महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह और वीरेंद्रसिंह से नहीं मिला था। 


तीसरे दिन इनको बहुत ही उदास देख आनंदसिंह ने किश्ती पर सवार होकर गंगाजी की सैर करने और दिल बहलाने के लिए जिद की, लाचार उनकी बात माननी ही पड़ी। 


एक छोटी-सी खूबसूरत और तेज जाने वाली किश्ती पर सवार हो इंद्रजीतसिंह ने चाहा कि किसी को साथ न ले जायं सिर्फ दोनों भाई ही सवार हों और खेकर दरिया की सैर करें। किसकी मजाल थी जो इनकी बात काटता, मगर एक पुराने खिदमतगार ने जिसने कि वीरेंद्रसिंह को गोद में खिलाया था और अब इन दोनों के साथ रहता था ऐसा करने से रोका और जब दोनों भाइयों ने न माना तो वह खुद किश्ती पर सवार हो गया। पुराना नौकर होने के खयाल से दोनों भाई कुछ न बोले, लाचार साथ ले जाना ही पड़ा। 


आनंद - किश्ती को धारा में ले जाकर बहाव पर छोड़ दीजिए - फिर खेकर ले आवेंगे। 


इंद्र - अच्छी बात है। 


सिर्फ दो घंटे दिन बाकी था जब दोनों भाई किश्ती पर सवार हो दरिया की सैर करने को गए क्योंकि लौटते समय चांदनी रात का भी आनंद लेना मंजूर था। 


चुनार से दो कोस पश्चिम गंगा के किनारे पर एक छोटा-सा जंगल था। जब किश्ती उसके पास पहुंची, वंशी की और साथ ही गाने की बारीक सुरीली आवाज इन लोगों के कानों में पड़ी। संगीत एक ऐसी चीज है कि हर एक के दिल को, चाहे वह कैसा ही नासमझ क्यों न हो, अपनी तरफ खेंच लेती है, यहां तक कि जानवर भी इसके वश में होकर अपने को भूल जाता है। दो-तीन दिन से कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह का दिल चुटीला हो रहा था, दरिया की बहार देखना तो दूर रहा इन्हें अपने तनोबदन की भी सुध न थी। ये तो अपनी प्यारी तस्वीर की धुन में सिर झुकाए बैठे कुछ सोच रहे थे, इनके हिसाब से चारों तरफ सन्नाटा था, मगर इस सुरीली आवाज ने इनकी गर्दन घुमा दी और उस तरफ देखने को मजबूर किया जिधर से वह आ रही थी। 


किनारे की तरफ देखने से यह तो मालूम न हुआ कि वंशी बजाने या गाने वाला कौन है मगर इस बात का अंदाजा जरूर मिल गया कि वे लोग बहुत दूर नहीं हैं जिनके गाने की आवाज सुनने वालों पर जादू का-सा असर कर रही है। 


इंद्रजीत - आहा, क्या सुरीली आवाज है! 


आनंद - दूसरी आवाज आई। बेशक कई औरतें मिलकर गा-बजा रही हैं। 


इ्रंद - (किश्ती का मुंह किनारे की तरफ फेरकर) ताज्जुब है कि इन लोगों ने गाने-बजाने और दिल बहलाने के लिए ऐसी जगह पसंद की! जरा देखना चाहिए। 


आनंद - क्या हर्ज है चलिए। 


बूढ़े खिदमतगार ने किनारे किश्ती लगाने और उतरने के लिए मना किया और बहुत समझाया मगर इन दोनों ने न माना, किश्ती किनारे लगाई और उतरकर उस तरफ चले जिधर से आवाज आ रही थी। जंगल में थोड़ी ही दूर जाकर दस-पंद्रह नौजवान औरतों का झुंड नजर पड़ा जो रंग-बिरंगी पोशाक और कीमती जेवरों से अपने हुस्न को दूना किए ऊंचे पेड़ से लटकते हुए एक झूले को झुला रही थीं। कोई वंशी कोई मृदंगी बजाती, कोई हाथ से ताल दे-देकर गा रही थी। उस हिंडोले पर सिर्फ एक ही औरत गंगा की तरफ रुख किए बैठी थी। ऐसा मालूम होता था मानो परियां साक्षात् किसी देवकन्या को झुला-झुला और गा-बजाकर इसलिए प्रसन्न कर रही हैं कि खूबसूरती बढ़ने और नौजवानी के स्थिर रहने का वरदान पावें। मगर नहीं, उनके भी दिल की दिल ही में रही और कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह तथा आनंदसिंह को आते देख हिंडोले पर बैठी हुई नाजनीन को अकेली छोड़ न जाने क्यों भाग ही जाना पड़ा। 


आनंद - भैया, यह सब तो भाग गयीं! 


इंद्र - हां, मैं इस हिंडोले के पास जाता हूं, तुम देखो ये औरतें किधर गयीं


आनंद - बहुत अच्छा। 


चाहे जो हो मगर कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह ने उसे पहचान ही लिया जो हिंडोले पर अकेली रह गई थी। भला यह क्यों न पहचानते जौहरी की नजर दी हुई अंगूठी पर उसकी तस्वीर देख चुके थे, इनके दिल में उसकी तस्वीर खुद गई थी, अब तो मुंहमांगी मुराद पाई, जिसके लिए अपने को मिटाना मंजूर था, उसे बिना परिश्रम पाया, फिर क्या चाहिए! 


आनंदसिंह पता लगाने के लिए उन औरतों के पीछे गए मगर वे ऐसी भागीं कि झलक तक दिखाई न दी, लाचार आधे घंटे तक हैरान होकर फिर उस हिंडोले के पास पहुंचे। हिंडोले पर बैठी हुई औरत को कौन कहे अपने भाई को भी वहां न पाया। घबड़ाकर इधर-उधर ढूंढ़ने और पुकारने लगे, यहां तक कि रात हो गई और यह सोचकर किश्ती के पास पहुंचे कि शायद वहां चले गये हों, लेकिन वहां भी सिवाय उस बूढ़े खिदमतगार के किसी दूसरे को न देखा। जी बेचैन हो गया, खिदमतगार को सब हाल बताकर बोले, ''जब तक अपने प्यारे भाई का पता न लगा लूंगा घर न जाऊंगा, तू जाकर यहां का हाल सभों को खबर कर दे।'' 


खिदमतगार ने हर तरह से आनंदसिंह को समझाया और घर चलने के लिए कहा मगर कुछ फायदा न निकला। लाचार उसने किश्ती उसी जगह छोड़ी और पैदल रोता-कलपता किले की तरफ रवाना हुआ क्योंकि यहां जो कुछ हो चुका था उसका हाल राजा वीरेंद्रसिंह से कहना भी उसने आवश्यक समझा।

----------


## xman

खिदमतगार ने किले में पहुंचकर और यह सुनकर कि इस समय दोनों राजा एक ही जगह बैठे हैं कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह के गायब होने का हाल और सबब जो कुंअर आनंदसिंह की जुबानी सुना था महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह और वीरेंद्रसिंह के पास हाजिर होकर अर्ज किया। इस खबर के सुनते ही उन दोनों के कलेजे में चोट-सी लगी। थोड़ी देर तक घबड़ाहट के सबब कुछ सोच न सके कि क्या करना चाहिए। रात भी एक पहर से ज्यादे जा चुकी थी। आखिर जीतसिंह, तेजसिंह और देवीसिंह को बुलाकर खिदमतगार की जुबानी जो कुछ सुना था कहा और पूछा कि अब क्या करना चाहिए। 


तेजसिंह - उस जंगल में इतनी औरतों का इकट्ठे होकर गाना-बजाना और इस तरह धोखा देना बेसबब नहीं है। 


सुरेंद्र - जब से शिवदत्त के उभरने की खबर सुनी है एक खुटका-सा बना रहता है, मैं समझता हूं यह भी उसी की शैतानी है। 


वीरेंद्र - दोनों लड़के ऐसे कमजोर तो नहीं हैं कि जिसका जी चाहे पकड़ ले। 


सुरेंद्र - ठीक है मगर आनंद का भी वहां रह जाना बुरा ही हुआ। 


तेज - बेचारा खिदमतगार जबर्दस्ती साथ हो गया था नहीं तो पता भी न लगता कि दोनों कहां चले गये। खैर उनके बारे में जो कुछ सोचना है सोचिए मगर मुझे जल्द इजाजत दीजिये कि हजार सिपाहियों को साथ लेकर वहां जाऊं और इसी वक्त उस छोटे से जंगल को चारों तरफ से घेर लूं, फिर जो कुछ होगा देखा जाएगा। 


सुरेंद्र - (जीतसिंह से) क्या राय है 


जीत - तेज ठीक कहता है, इसे अभी जाना चाहिए। 


हुक्म पाते ही तेजसिंह दीवानखाने के ऊपर बुर्ज पर चढ़ गए जहां बड़ा-सा नक्कारा और उसके पास ही एक भारी चोब इसलिए रखा हुआ था कि वक्त-बेवक्त जब कोई जरूरत आ पड़े और फौज को तुरंत तैयार करना हो तो इस नक्कारे पर चोब मारी जाय। इसकी आवाज भी निराले ढंग की थी जो किसी नक्कारे की आवाज से मिलती न थी और इसे बजाने के लिए तेजसिंह ने कई इशारे भी मुकर्रर किए हुए थे। 


तेजसिंह ने चोब उठाकर जोर से एक दफे नक्कारे पर मारा जिसकी आवाज तमाम शहर में बल्कि दूर-दूर तक गूंज गई। चाहे इसका सबब किसी शहर वाले की समझ में न आया हो मगर सेनापति समझ गया कि इसी वक्त हजार फौजी सिपाहियों की जरूरत है जिसका इंतजाम उसने बहुत जल्द किया। 


तेजसिंह अपने सामान से तैयार हो किले के बाहर निकले और हजार सिपाही तथा बहुत से मशालचियों को साथ ले उस छोटे से जंगल की तरफ रवाना होकर बहुत जल्दी ही वहां जा पहुंचे। 


थोड़ी-थोड़ी दूर पर पहरा मुकर्रर करके चारों तरफ से उस जंगल को घेर लिया। इंद्रजीतसिंह तो गायब हो ही चुके थे, आनंदसिंह के मिलने की बहुत तरकीब की गई मगर उनका भी पता न लगा। तरद्दुद में रात बिताई, सबेरा होते ही तेजसिंह ने हुक्म दिया कि एक तरफ से इस जंगल को तेजी के साथ काटना शुरू करो जिसमें दिन भर में तमाम जंगल साफ हो जाय। 


उसी समय महाराज सुरेन्दसिंह और जीतसिंह भी वहां आ पहुंचे। जंगल का काटना इन्होंने भी पसंद किया और बोले कि ''बहुत अच्छा होगा अगर हम लोग इस जंगल से एकदम ही निश्चिंत हो जायें।'' 


इस छोटे जंगल को काटते देर ही कितनी लगनी थी, तिस पर महाराज की मुस्तैदी के सबब यहां कोई भी ऐसा नजर नहीं आता था जो पेड़ों की कटाई में न लगा हो। दोपहर होते-होते जंगल कट के साफ हो गया मगर किसी का कुछ पता न लगा यहां तक कि इंद्रजीतसिंह की तरह आनंदसिंह के भी गायब हो जाने का निश्चय करना पड़ा। हां, इस जंगल के अंत में एक कमसिन नौजवान हसीन और बेशकीमती गहने-कपड़े से सजी हुई औरत की लाश पाई गई जिसके सिर का पता न था। 


यह लाश महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह के पास लाई गई। सभों की परेशानी और बढ़ गई और तरह-तरह के खयाल पैदा होने लगे। लाचार उस लाश को साथ ले शहर की तरफ लौटे। जीतसिंह ने कहा, ''हम लोग जाते हैं, तारासिंह को भेज सब ऐयारों को जो शिवदत्त की फिक्र में गए हुए हैं बुलवाकर इंद्रजीतसिंह और आनंदसिंह की तलाश में भेजेंगे, मगर तुम इसी वक्त उनकी खोज में जहां तुम्हारा दिल गवाही दे जाओ।'' 


तेजसिंह अपने सामान से तैयार ही थे, उसी वक्त सलाम कर एक तरफ को रवाना हो गए, और महाराज रूमाल से आंखों को पोंछते हुए चुनार की तरफ बिदा हुए। 


उदास और पोतों की जुदाई से दुखी महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह घर पहुंचे। दोनों लड़कों के गायब होने का हाल चंद्रकांता ने भी सुना। वह बेचारी दुनिया के दुख-सुख को अच्छी तरह समझ चुकी थी इसलिए कलेजा मसोसकर रह गई, जाहिर में रोना-चिल्लाना उसने पसंद न किया, मगर ऐसा करने से उसके नाजुक दिल पर और भी सदमा पहुंचा, घड़ी भर में ही उसकी सूरत बदल गई। चपला और चंपा को चंद्रकांता से कितनी मुहब्बत थी इसको आप लोग खूब जानते हैं लिखने की कोई जरूरत नहीं। दोनों लड़कों के गायब होने का गम इन दोनों को चंद्रकांता से ज्यादे हुआ और दोनों ने निश्चय कर लिया कि मौका पाकर इंद्रजीतसिंह और आनंदसिंह का पता लगाने की कोशिश करेंगी। 


महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह के आने की खबर पाकर वीरेंद्रसिंह मिलने के लिए उनके पास गए। देवीसिंह भी वहां मौजूद थे। वीरेंद्रसिंह के सामने ही महाराज ने सब हाल देवीसिंह से कहकर पूछा कि ''अब क्या करना चाहिए' 


देवी - मैं पहले उस लाश को देखना चाहता हूं जो उस जंगल में पाई गई थी। 


सुरेंद्र - हां तुम उसे जरूर देखो। 


जीत - (चोबदार से) उस लाश को जो जंगल में पाई गई थी इसी जगह लाने के लिए कहो। 


''बहुत अच्छा'', कहकर चोबदार बाहर चला गया मगर थोड़ी ही देर में वापस आकर बोला, ''महाराज के साथ आते-आते न मालूम वह लाश कहां गुम हो गई। कई आदमी उसकी खोज में परेशान हैं मगर पता नहीं लगता!'' 


वीरेंद्र - अब फिर हम लोगों को होशियारी से रहने का जमाना आ गया। जब हजारों आदमियों के बीच से लाश गुम हो गई तो मालूम होता है अभी बहुत कुछ उपद्रव होने वाला है। 


जीत - मैंने तो समझा था कि अब जो कुछ थोड़ी-सी उम्र रह गई है आराम से कटेगी मगर नहीं, ऐसी उम्मीद किसी को कुछ भी न रखनी चाहिए। 


सुरेंद्र - खैर जो होगा देखा जायगा, इस समय क्या करना मुनासिब है इसे सोचो। 


जीत - मेरा विचार था कि तारासिंह को बद्रीनाथ वगैरह के पास भेजते जिससे वे लोग भैरोसिंह को छुड़ाकर और किसी कार्रवाई में न फंसें और सीधे चले आवें, मगर ऐसा करने को भी जी नहीं चाहता। आज भर आप और सब्र करें, अच्छी तरह सोचकर कल मैं अपनी राय दूंगा।

----------


## xman

पंडित बद्रीनाथ, पन्नालाल, रामनारायण, चुन्नीलाल और जगन्नाथ ज्योतिषी भैरोसिंह ऐयार को छुड़ाने के लिए शिवदत्तगढ़ की तरफ गए। हुक्म के मुताबिक कंचनसिंह सेनापति ने शेर वाले बाबाजी के पीछे जासूस भेजकर पता लगा लिया था कि भैरोसिंह ऐयार शिवदत्तगढ़ किले के अंदर पहुंचाए गए हैं, इसलिए इन ऐयारों को पता लगाने की जरूरत न पड़ी, सीधे शिवदत्तगढ़ पहुंचे और अपनी-अपनी सूरत बदलकर शहर में घूमने लगे। पांचों ने एक-दूसरे का साथ छोड़ दिया, मगर यह ठीक कर लिया था कि सब लोग घूम-फिरकर फलानी जगह इकट्ठे हो जायेंगे। 


दिन-भर घूम-फिरकर भैरोसिंह का पता लगाने के बाद कुछ ऐयार शहर के बाहर एक पहाड़ी पर इकट्ठे हुए और रात भर सलाह करके राय कायम करने में काटी, दूसरे दिन ये लोग फिर सूरत बदल-बदलकर शिवदत्तगढ़ में पहुंचे। रामनारायण और चुन्नीलाल ने अपनी सूरत उसी जगह के चोबदारों की-सी बनाई और वहां पहुंचे जहां भैरोसिंह कैद थे। कई दिनों तक कैद रहने के सबब उन्होंने अपने को जाहिर कर दिया था और असली सूरत में एक कोठरी के अंदर जिसके तीन तरफ लोहे का जंगला लगा हुआ था बंद थे। उसी कोठरी के बगल में उसी तरह की कोठरी और थी जिसमें गद्दी लगाए बूढ़ा दारोगा बैठा था और कई सिपाही नंगी तलवार लिए घूम-घूमकर पहरा दे रहे थे। रामनारायण और चुन्नीलाल उस कोठरी के दरवाजे पर जाकर खड़े हुए और बूढ़े दारोगा से बातचीत करने लगे। 


राम - आपको महाराज ने याद किया है। 


बूढ़ा - क्यों क्या काम है भीतर आओ, बैठो, चलते हैं। 


रामनारायण और चुन्नीलाल कोठरी के अंदर गए और बोले -


राम - मालूम नहीं क्यों बुलाया है मगर ताकीद की है कि जल्द बुला लाओ। 


बूढ़ा - अभी घंटे भर भी नहीं हुआ जब किसी ने आके कहा था कि महाराज खुद आने वाले हैं, क्या वह बात झूठ थी 


राम - हां महाराज आने वाले थे मगर अब न आवेंगे। 


बूढ़ा - अच्छा आप दोनों आदमी इसी जगह बैठें और कैदी की हिफाजत करें, मैं जाता हूं। 


राम - बहुत अच्छा। 


रामनारायण और चुन्नीलाल को कोठरी के अंदर बैठाकर बूढ़ा दारोगा बाहर आया और चालाकी से झट उस कोठरी का दरवाजा बंद करके बाहर से बोला, ''बंदगी! मैं दोनों को पहचान गया कि ऐयार हो। कहिये अब हमारे कैद में आप फंसे या नहीं मैंने भी क्या मजे में पता लगा लिया। पूछा कि अभी तो मालूम हुआ था कि महाराज खुद आने वाले हैं, आपने भी झट कबूल कर लिया और कहा कि 'हां आने वाले थे मगर अब न आवेंगे'। यह न समझे कि मैं धोखा देता हूं। इसी अक्ल पर ऐयारी करते हो खैर आप लोग भी अब इसी कैदखाने की हवा खाइये और जान लीजिए कि मैं बाकरअली ऐयार आप लोगों को मजा चखाने के लिए इस जगह बैठाया गया हूं।'' 


बूढ़े की बात सुन रामनारायण और चुन्नीलाल चुप हो गए बल्कि शर्माकर सिर नीचा कर लिया। बूढ़ा दारोगा वहां से रवाना हुआ और शिवदत्त के पास पहुंचकर दोनों ऐयारों के गिरफ्तार करने का हाल कहा। महाराज ने खुश होकर बाकरअली को इनाम दिया और खुशी-खुशी खुद रामनारायण और चुन्नीलाल को देखने आये। 


बद्रीनाथ, पन्नालाल और ज्योतिषीजी को भी मालूम हो गया कि हमारे साथियों में से दो ऐयार पकड़े गए। अब तो एक की जगह तीन आदमियों के छुड़ाने की फिक्र करनी पड़ी। 


कुछ रात गए ये तीनों ऐयार घूम-फिरकर शहर से बाहर की तरफ जा रहे थे कि पीछे से एक आदमी काले कपड़े से अपना तमाम बदन छिपाये लपकता हुआ उनके पास आया और लपेटा हुआ एक छोटा-सा कागज उनके सामने फेंक और अपने साथ आने के लिये हाथ से इशारा करके तेजी से आगे बढ़ा। 


बद्रीनाथ ने उस पुर्जे को उठाकर सड़क के किनारे एक बनिये की दुकान पर जलते हुए चिराग की रोशनी में पढ़ा, सिर्फ इतना ही लिखा था - ''भैरोसिंह''। बद्रीनाथ समझ गए कि भैरोसिंह किसी तरकीब से निकल भागा और यही जा रहा है। बद्रीनाथ ने भैरोसिंह के हाथ का लिखा भी पहचाना। 


भैरोसिंह पुर्जा फेंककर इन तीनों को हाथ के इशारे से बुला गया था और दस-बारह कदम आगे बढ़कर अब इन लोगों के आने की राह देख रहा था। 


बद्रीनाथ वगैरह खुश होकर आगे बढ़े और उस जगह पहुंचे जहां भैरोसिंह काले कपड़े से बदन को छिपाये सड़क के किनारे आड़ देखकर खड़ा था। बातचीत करने का मौका न था, आगे-आगे भैरोसिंह और पीछे-पीछे बद्रीनाथ, पन्नालाल और ज्योतिषीजी तेजी से कदम बढ़ाते शहर के बाहर हो गये। 


रात अंधेरी थी। मैदान में जाकर भैरोसिंह ने काला कपड़ा उतार दिया। इन तीनों ने चंद्रमा की रोशनी में भैरोसिंह को पहचाना - खुश होकर बारी-बारी से तीनों ने उसे गले लगाया और तब एक पत्थर की चट्टान पर बैठकर बातचीत करने लगे। 


बद्री - भैरोसिंह, इस वक्त तुम्हें देखकर तबीयत बहुत ही खुश हुई! 


भैरो - मैं तो किसी तरह छूट आया मगर रामनारायण और चुन्नीलाल बेढब जा फंसे हैं। 


ज्योतिषी - उन दोनों ने भी क्या ही धोखा खाया! 


भैरो - मैं उनके छुड़ाने की भी फिक्र कर रहा हूं। 


पन्ना - वह क्या 


भैरो - सो सब कहने-सुनने का मौका तो रात-भर है मगर इस समय मुझे भूख बड़े जोर से लगी है, कुछ हो तो खिलाओ। 


बद्री - दो-चार पेड़े हैं, जी चाहे तो खा लो। 


भैरो - इन दो-चार पेड़ों से क्या होगा खैर पानी का तो बंदोबस्त होना चाहिए। 


बद्री - फिर क्या करना चाहिए! 


भैरो - (हाथ से इशारा करके) यह देखो शहर के किनारे जो चिराग जल रहा है अभी देखते आये हैं कि वह हलवाई की दुकान है और वह ताजी पूरियां बना रहा है, बल्कि पानी भी उसी हलवाई से मिल जायगा। 


पन्ना - अच्छा मैं जाता हूं। 


भैरो - हम लोग भी साथ चलते हैं, सभों का इकट्ठा ही रहना ठीक है, कहीं ऐसा न हो कि आप फंस जायं और हम लोग राह ही देखते रहें। 


पन्ना - फंसना क्या खिलवाड़ हो गया! 


भैरो - खैर हर्ज ही क्या है अगर हम लोग साथ ही चलें तीन आदमी किनारे खड़े हो जायेंगे, एक आदमी आगे बढ़कर सौदा ले लेगा। 


बद्री - हां-हां, यही ठीक होगा, चलो हम लोग साथ चलें। 


चारों ऐयार एक साथ वहां से रवाना हुए और उस हलवाई के पास पहुंचे जिसकी अकेली दुकान शहर के किनारे पर थी। बद्रीनाथ, ज्योतिषीजी और भैरोसिंह कुछ इधर खड़े रहे और पन्नालाल सौदा खरीदने दुकान पर गये। जाने के पहले ही भैरोसिंह ने कहा, ''मिट्टी के बर्तन में पानी भी देने का इकरार हलवाई से पहले कर लेना नहीं तो पीछे हुज्जत करेगा।''


पन्नालाल हलवाई की दुकान पर गए और दो सेर पूरी तथा सेर भर मिठाई मांगी। हलवाई ने खुद पूछा कि 'पानी भी चाहिए या नहीं' 


पन्ना - हां-हां, पानी जरूर देना होगा। 


हलवाई - कोई बर्तन है 


पन्ना - बर्तन तो है मगर छोटा है, तुम्हीं किसी मिट्टी के ठिलिए में जल दे दो। 


हलवाई - एक घड़ा जल के लिए आठ आने और देने पड़ेंगे। 


पन्ना - इतना अंधेर - खैर हम देंगे। 


पूरी, मिठाई और एक घड़ा जल लेकर चारों ऐयार वहां से चले मगर यह खबर किसी को भी न थी कि कुछ दूर पीछे दो आदमी साथ लिये छिपता हुआ हलवाई भी आ रहा है। मैदान में एक बड़े पत्थर की चट्टान पर बैठ चारों ने भोजन किया, जल पिया और हाथ-मुंह धो निश्चिंत हो धीरे-धीरे आपस में बातचीत करने लगे। आधा घंटा भी न बीता होगा कि चारों बेहोश होकर चट्टान पर लेट गये और दोनों आदमियों को साथ लिये हलवाई इनकी खोपड़ी पर आ मौजूद हुआ। 


हलवाई के साथ आये दोनों आदमियों ने बद्रीनाथ, ज्योतिषीजी और पन्नालाल की मुश्कें कस डालीं और कुछ सुंघा भैरोसिंह को होश में लाकर बोले, ''वाह जी अजायबसिंह - आपकी चालाकी तो खूब काम कर गई! अब तो शिवदत्तगढ़ में आए हुए पांचों नालायक हमारे हाथ फंसे। महाराज से सबसे ज्यादे इनाम पाने का काम तो आप ही ने किया!''

----------


## xman

बहुत-सी तकलीफें उठाकर महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह और वीरेंद्रसिंह तथा इन्हीं की बदौलत चंद्रकांता, चपला, चंपा, तेजसिंह और देवीसिंह वगैरह ने थोड़े दिन खूब सुख लूटा मगर अब वह जमाना न रहा। सच है, सुख और दुख का पहरा बदलता रहता है। खुशी के दिन बात की बात में निकल गये कुछ मालूम न पड़ा, यहां तक कि मुझे भी कोई बात उन लोगों की लिखने लायक न मिली, लेकिन अब उन लोगों से मुसीबत की घड़ी काटे नहीं कटती। कौन जानता था कि गया-गुजरा शिवदत्त फिर बला की तरह निकल आवेगा किसे खबर थी कि बेचारी चंद्रकांता की गोद से पले-पलाए दोनों होनहार लड़के यों अलग कर दिए जाएंगे कौन साफ कह सकता था कि इन लोगों की वंशावली और राज्य में जितनी तरक्की होगी, यकायक उतनी ही ज्यादे आफतें आ पड़ेंगी खैर खुशी के दिन तो उन्होंने काटे, अब मुसीबत की घड़ी कौन झेले हां बेचारे जगन्नाथ ज्योतिषी ने इतना जरूर कह दिया था कि वीरेंद्रसिंह के राज्य और वंश की बहुत कुछ तरक्की होगी, मगर मुसीबत को लिए हुए। खैर आगे जो कुछ होगा देखा जाएगा पर इस समय तो सबके सब तरद्दुद में पड़े हैं। देखिए अपने एकांत के कमरे में महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह कैसी चिंता में बैठे हैं और बाईं तरफ गद्दी का कोना दबाए राजा वीरेंद्रसिंह अपने सामने बैठे हुए जीतसिंह की सूरत किस बेचैनी से देख रहे हैं। दोनों बाप-बेटा अर्थात देवीसिंह और तारासिंह अपने पास ऊपर के दर्जे पर बैठे हुए बुजुर्ग और गुरु के समान जीतसिंह की तरफ झुके हुए इस उम्मीद में बैठे हैं कि देखें अब आखिर हुक्म क्या होता है। सिवाय इन लोगों के इस कमरे में और कोई भी नहीं है, एकदम सन्नाटा छाया हुआ है। न मालूम इसके पहले क्या-क्या बातें हो चुकी हैं मगर इस वक्त तो महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह ने इस सन्नाटे को सिर्फ इतना ही कह के तोड़ा, ''खैर चंपा और चपला की भी बात मान लेनी चाहिए।'' 


जीत - जो मर्जी, मगर देवीसिंह के लिए क्या हुक्म होता है 


सुरेंद्र - और तो कुछ नहीं सिर्फ इतना ही खयाल है कि चुनार की हिफाजत ऐसे वक्त क्योंकर होगी 


जीत - मैं समझता हूं कि यहां की हिफाजत के लिए तारा बहुत है और फिर वक्त पड़ने पर इस बुढ़ौती में भी मैं कुछ कर गुजरूंगा। 


सुरेंद्र - (कुछ मुस्कराकर और उम्मीद भरी निगाहों से जीतसिंह की तरफ देखकर) खैर, जो मुनासिब समझो। 


जीत - (देवीसिंह से) लीजिए साहब, अब आपको भी पुरानी कसर निकालने का मौका दिया जाता है, देखें आप क्या करते हैं। ईश्वर इस मुस्तैदी को पूरा करें। 


इतना सुनते ही देवीसिंह उठ खड़े हुए और सलाम कर कमरे के बाहर चले गए।

----------


## xman

अपने भाई इंद्रजीतसिंह की जुदाई से व्याकुल हो उसी समय आनंदसिंह उस जंगल के बाहर हुए और मैदान में खड़े हो इधर - उधर निगाह दौड़ाने लगे। पश्चिम की तरफ दो औरतें घोड़ों पर सवार धीरे-धीरे जाती हुई दिखाई पड़ीं। ये तेजी के साथ उस तरफ बढ़े और उन दोनों के पास पहुंचने की उम्मीद में दो कोस तक पीछा किए चले गए मगर उम्मीद पूरी न हुई क्योंकि पहाड़ी के नीचे पहुंचकर वे दोनों रुकीं और अपने पीछे आते हुए आनंदसिंह की तरफ देख घोड़ों को एकदम तेज कर पहाड़ी के बगल में घुसती हुई गायब हो गईं।



खूब खिली हुई चांदनी रात होने के सबब से आनंदसिंह को ये दोनों औरतें दिखाई पड़ीं और इन्होंने इतनी हिम्मत भी की, पर पहाड़ी के पास पहुंचते ही उन दोनों के भाग जाने से इनको बड़ा ही रंज हुआ। खड़े होकर सोचने लगे कि अब क्या करना चाहिए। इनको हैरान और सोचते हुए छोड़कर निर्दयी चंद्रमा ने भी धीरे-धीरे अपने घर का रास्ता लिया और अपने दुश्मन को जाते देख मौका पाकर अंधेरे ने चारों तरफ हुकूमत जमाई। आनंदसिंह और भी दुखी हुए। क्या करें कहां जायें किससे पूछें कि इंद्रजीतसिंह को कौन ले गया



दूर से एक रोशनी दिखाई पड़ी। गौर करने से मालूम हुआ कि किसी झोंपड़ी के आगे आग जल रही है। आनंदसिंह उसी तरफ चले और थोड़ी ही देर में कुटी के पास पहुंचकर देखा कि पत्तों की बनाई हुई हरी झोंपड़ी के आगे आठ-दस आदमी जमीन पर फर्श बिछाये बैठे हैं जो कि दाढ़ी और पहिरावे से साफ मुसलमान मालूम पड़ते हैं। बीच में दो मोमी शमादान जल रहे हैं। एक आदमी फारसी के शेर पढ़कर सुना रहा है, और सब 'वाह-वाह' की धुन लड़ा रहे हैं। एक तरफ आग जल रही है और दो-तीन आदमी कुछ खाने की चीजें पका रहे हैं। आनंदसिंह फर्श के पास जाकर खड़े हो गए।



आनंदसिंह को देखते ही सबके सब उठ खड़े हुए और बड़ी इज्जत से उनको फर्श पर बैठाया। उस आदमी ने जो फारसी के शेर पढ़-पढ़कर सुना रहा था खड़े हो अपनी रंगीली भाषा में कहा, ''खुदा का शुक्र है कि शाहजादे चुनार ने इस मजलिस में पहुंचकर हम लोगों की इज्जत को फल्के हफ्तुम1 तक पहुंचाया। इस जंगल बियाबान में हम लोग क्या खातिर कर सकते हैं सिवाय इसके कि इनके कदमों को अपनी आंखों पर जगह दें और इत्र व इलायची की पेशकश करें!!''



केवल इतना ही कहकर इत्रदान और इलायची की डिब्बी उनके आगे ले गया। पढ़े-लिखे भले आदमियों की खातिर जरूरी समझकर आनंदसिंह ने इत्र सूंघा और इलायची ले ली, इसके बाद इनसे इजाजत लेकर वह फिर फारसी कविता पढ़ने लगा। दूसरे आदमियों ने दो-एक तकिए इनके अगल-बगल में रख दिए।



इत्र की विचित्र खुशबू ने इनको मस्त कर दिया, इनकी पलकें भारी हो गईं और बेहोशी ने धीरे-धीरे अपना असर जमाकर इनको फर्श पर सुला दिया। दूसरे दिन दोपहर को आंख खुलने पर इन्होंने अपने को एक दूसरे ही मकान में मसहरी पर पड़ा पाया। घबराकर उठ बैठे और इधर-उधर देखने लगे।



पांच कमसिन और खूबसूरत औरतें सामने खड़ी हुई दिखाई दीं जिनमें से एक सर्दार की तरह पर कुछ आगे बढ़ी हुई थी। उसके हुस्न और अदा को देख आनंदसिंह दंग हो गये। उसकी बड़ी-बड़ी आंखों और बांकी चितवन ने उन्हें आपे से बाहर कर दिया, उसकी जरा-सी हंसी ने इनके दिल पर बिजली गिराई, और आगे बढ़ हाथ जोड़ इस कहने ने तो और भी सितम ढाया कि - ''क्या आप मुझसे खफा हैं'



आनंदसिंह भाई की जुदाई, रात की बात, ऐयारों के धोखे में पड़ना, सब-कुछ बिल्कुल भूल गए और उसकी मुहब्बत में चूर हो बोले - ''तुम्हारी-सी परीजमाल से, और रंज!!''



वह औरत पलंग पर बैठ गई और आनंदसिंह के गले में हाथ डाल के बोली, ''खुदा की कसम खाकर कहती हूं कि साल भर से आपके इश्क ने मुझे बेकार कर दिया! सिवाय आपके ध्यान के खाने-पीने की बिल्कुल सुध न रही, मगर मौका न मिलने से लाचार थी।''

----------


## xman

आनंद - (चौंककर) हैं! क्या तुम मुसलमान हो जो खुदा की कसम खाती हो



औरत - (हंसकर) हां, क्या मुसलमान बुरे होते हैं



आनंदसिंह यह कहकर उठ खड़े हुए - ''अफसोस! अगर तुम मुसलमान न होतीं तो मैं तुम्हें जी जान से प्यार करता, मगर एक औरत के लिए अपना मजहब नहीं बिगाड़ सकता।''



औरत - (हाथ थामकर) देखो बेमुरौवती मत करो! मैं सच कहती हूं कि अब तुम्हारी जुदाई मुझसे न सही जायेगी!''



आनंद - मैं भी सच कहता हूं कि मुझसे किसी तरह की उम्मीद मत रखना।



औरत - (भौं सिकोड़कर) क्या यह बात दिल से कहते हो?



आनंद - हां, बल्कि कसम खाकर!



औरत - पछताओगे और मुझ-सी चाहने वाली कभी न पाओगे।



आनंद - (अपना हाथ छुड़ाकर) लानत है ऐसी चाहत पर!



औरत - तो तुम यहां से चले जाओगे



आनंद - जरूर!



औरत - मुमकिन नहीं।



आनंद - क्या मजाल कि तुम मुझको रोको!



औरत - ऐसा खयाल भी न करना।



''देखें मुझे कौन रोकता है!'' कहकर आनंदसिंह उस कमरे के बाहर हुए और उसी कमरे की एक खिड़की जो दीवार में लगी हुई थी खोल वे औरतें वहां से निकल गईं।



आनंदसिंह इस उम्मीद में चारों तरफ घूमने लगे कि कहीं रास्ता मिले तो बाहर हो जायं मगर उनकी उम्मीद किसी तरह पूरी न हुई।



यह मकान बहुत लंबा-चौड़ा न था। सिवाय इस कमरे और एक सहन के और कोई जगह इसमें न थी। चारों तरफ ऊंची-ऊंची दीवारों के सिवाय बाहर जाने के लिए कहीं कोई दरवाजा न था। हर तरह से लाचार और दुखी हो फिर उसी पलंग पर आ लेटे और सोचने लगे -



''अब क्या करना चाहिए! इस कम्बख्त से किस तरह जान बचे यह तो हो ही नहीं सकता कि मैं इसे चाहूं या प्यार करूं। राम-राम, मुसलमानिन से और इश्क! यह तो सपने में भी नहीं होने का। तब फिर क्या करूं लाचारी है, जब किसी तरह छुट्टी न देखूंगा तो इस खंजर से जो मेरी कमर में है, अपनी जान दे दूंगा।''

----------


## xman

कमर से खंजर निकालना चाहा, देखा तो कमर खाली है। फिर सोचने लगे - 


''गजब हो गया! इस हरामजादी ने तो मुझे किसी लायक न रखा। अगर कोई दुश्मन आ जाय तो मैं क्या कर सकूंगा बेहया अगर मेरे पास आ जावे तो गला दबाकर मार डालूं। नहीं, नहीं, वीरपुत्र होकर स्त्री पर हाथ उठाना! यह मुझसे न होगा, तब क्या भूखे-प्यासे जान दे देनी पड़ेगी मुसलमानिन के घर में अन्न-जल कैसे ग्रहण करूंगा! हां ठीक है, एक सूरत निकल सकती है। (दीवार की तरफ देखकर) इसी खिड़की से वे लोग बाहर निकल गई हैं। अबकी अगर यह खिड़की खुले और वह कमरे में आवे तो मैं जबर्दस्ती इसी राह से बाहर हो जाऊंगा।''


भूखे-प्यासे दिन गुजर गया, अंधेरा हुआ चाहता था कि वही छोटी-सी खिड़की खुली और चारों औरतों को साथ लिए वह पिशाची आ मौजूद हुई। एक औरत हाथ में रोशनी, दूसरी पानी, तीसरी तरह-तरह की मिठाइयों से भरा चांदी का थाल उठाए हुए और चौथी पान का जड़ाऊ डब्बा लिए साथ मौजूद थी।


आनंदसिंह पलंग से उठ खड़े हुए और बाहर निकल जाने की उम्मीद में उस खिड़की के अंदर घुसे। उन औरतों ने इन्हें बिल्कुल न रोका क्योंकि वे जानती थीं कि सिर्फ इस खिड़की ही के पार चले जाने से उनका काम न चलेगा।


खिड़की के पार तो हो गए मगर आगे अंधेरा था। इस छोटी-सी कोठरी में चारों तरफ घूमे मगर रास्ता न मिला, हां एक तरफ बंद दरवाजा मालूम हुआ जो किसी तरह खुल न सकता था, लाचार फिर उसी कमरे में लौट आए। 


उस औरत ने हंसकर कहा, ''मैं पहले ही कह चुकी हूं कि आप मुझसे अलग नहीं हो सकते। खुदा ने मेरे ही लिए आपको पैदा किया है। अफसोस कि आप मेरी तरफ खयाल नहीं करते और मुफ्त में अपनी जान गंवाते हैं! बैठिए, खाइए, पीजिए, आनंद कीजिए; किस सोच में पड़े हैं!'' 


आनंद - मैं तेरा छुआ खाऊं 


औरत - क्यों क्या हर्ज है खुदा सबका है, उसी ने हमको भी पैदा किया, आपको भी पैदा किया, जब एक ही बाप के सब लड़के हैं तो आपस में छूत कैसी! 


आनंद - (चिढ़कर) खुदा ने हाथी भी पैदा किया, गदहा भी पैदा किया, कुत्ता भी पैदा किया, सूअर भी पैदा किया, मुर्गा भी पैदा किया - जब एक ही बाप के सब लड़के हैं तो परहेज काहे का! 


औरत - खैर खुशी आपकी, न मानिएगा पछताइएगा, अफसोस कीजिएगा और आखिर झख मारकर फिर वही कीजिएगा जो मैं कहती हूं। भूखे-प्यासे जान देना मुश्किल बात है - लो मैं जाती हूं। 


खाने - पीने का सामान और रोशनी वहीं छोड़ चारों लौंडियें उस खिड़की के अंदर घुस गईं। आनंदसिंह ने चाहा कि जब वह शैतान खिड़की के अंदर जाय तो मैं भी जबर्दस्ती साथ हो लूं - या तो पार ही हो जाऊंगा या इसे भी न जाने दूंगा, मगर उनका यह ढंग भी न लगा। 


वह मदमाती औरत खिड़की में अंदर की तरफ पैर लटकाकर बैठ गई और इनसे बात करने लगी। 


औरत - अच्छा आप मुझसे शादी न करें इसी तरह मुहब्बत रखें। 


आनंद - कभी नहीं चाहे जो हो! 


औरत - (हाथ का इशारा करके) अच्छा उस औरत से शादी करेंगे जो आपके पीछे खड़ी है वह तो हिंदुआनी है! 


''मेरे पीछे दूसरी औरत कहां से आई!'' ताज्जुब से पीछे फिर आनंदसिंह ने देखा। उस नालायक को मौका मिला, खिड़की के अंदर हो झट किवाड़ बंद कर दिया।

----------


## xman

आनंदसिंह पूरा धोखा खा गए, हर तरह से हिम्मत टूट गई - लाचार फिर उसी पलंग पर लेट गये। भूख से आंखें निकली आती थीं, खाने-पीने का सामान मौजूद था मगर वह जहर से भी कई दर्जे बढ़कर था, दिल में समझ लिया कि अब जान गई। कभी उठते, कभी बैठते, कभी दालान के बाहर निकलकर टहलते, आधी रात जाते-जाते भूख की कमजोरी ने उन्हें चलने-फिरने लायक न रखा, फिर पलंग पर आकर लेट गये और ईश्वर को याद करने लगे। 


यकायक बाहर धमाके की आवाज आई, जैसे कोई कमरे की छत पर से कूदा हो। आनंदसिंह उठ बैठे और दरवाजे की तरफ देखने लगे। 


सामने से एक आदमी आता दिखाई पड़ा जिसकी उम्र लगभग चालीस वर्ष की होगी। सिपाहियाना पोशाक पहिरे, ललाट में त्रिपुण्ड लगाये, कमर में नीमचा खंजर और ऊपर से कमंद लपेटे, बगल में मुसाफिरी का झोला, हाथ में दूध से भरा लोटा लिए आनंदसिंह के सामने आ खड़ा हुआ और बोला - 


''अफसोस, आप राजकुमार होकर वह काम करना चाहते हैं जो ऐयारों-जासूसों या अदने सिपाहियों के करने लायक हों! नतीजा यह निकला कि इस चाण्डालिन के यहां फंसना पड़ा। इस मकान में आए आपको कै दिन हुए! घबराइये मत, मैं आपका दोस्त हूं, दुश्मन नहीं!'' 


इस सिपाही को देख आनंदसिंह ताज्जुब में आ गए और सोचने लगे कि यह कौन है जो ऐसे वक्त में मेरी मदद को पहुंचा। खैर जो भी हो, बेशक यह हमारा खैरख्वाह है, बदख्वाह नहीं। 


आनंद - जहां तक खयाल करता हूं यहां आये दूसरा दिन है। 


सिपाही - कुछ अन्न-जल तो न किया होगा! 


आनंद - कुछ नहीं। 


सिपाही - हाय! राजा वीरेंद्रसिंह के प्यारे लड़के की यह दशा!! लीजिए मैं आपको खाने-पीने के लिए देता हूं! 


आनंद - पहले मुझे मालूम होना चाहिए कि आपकी जाति उत्तम है और मुझे धोखा देकर अधर्मी करने की नीयत नहीं है। 


सिपाही - (दांत के नीचे जुबान दबाकर) राम-राम, ऐसा स्वप्न में भी खयाल न कीजिएगा कि मैं धोखा देकर आपको अजाति करूंगा। मैंने पहले ही सोचा था कि आप शक करेंगे इसीलिए ऐसी चीजें लाया हूं जिनके खाने-पीने से आप उज्र न करें। पलंग से पर उठिए, बाहर आइए। 


आनंदसिंह उसके साथ बाहर गए। सिपाही ने लोटा जमीन पर रख दिया और झोले में से कुछ मेवा निकाल उनके हाथ में देकर बोला, ''लीजिए, इसे खाइये और (लोटे की तरफ इशारा करके) यह दूध है पीजिए।'' 


आनंदसिंह की जान में जान आ गई, प्यास और भूख से दम निकला जाता था, ऐसे समय में थोड़े मेवे और दूध मिल जाना क्या थोड़ी खुशी की बात है मेवा खाया, दूध पिया, जी ठिकाने हुआ, इसके बाद उस सिपाही को धन्यवाद देकर बोले, ''अब मुझे किसी तरह इस मकान के बाहर कीजिए।''

----------


## xman

सिपाही - मैं आपको इस मकान के बाहर ले चलूंगा मगर इसकी मजदूरी भी तो मुझे मिलनी चाहिए। 


आनंद - जो कहिए दूंगा। 


सिपाही - आपके पास क्या है जो मुझे देंगे 


आनंद - इस वक्त भी हजारों रुपये का माल मेरे बदन पर है। 


सिपाही - मैं यह सब-कुछ नहीं चाहता। 


आनंद - फिर 


सिपाही - उसी कम्बख्त के बदन पर जो कुछ जेवर हैं मुझे दीजिए और एक हजार अशर्फी। 


आनंद - यह कैसे हो सकेगा वह तो यहां मौजूद नहीं है और हजार अशर्फी भी कहां से आवें 


सिपाही - उसी से लेकर दीजिए। 


आनंद - क्या वह मेरे कहने से देगी? 


सिपाही - (हंसकर) वह तो आपके लिए जान देने को तैयार है, इतनी रकम की क्या बिसात है। 


आनंद - तो क्या आप मुझे यहां से न छुड़ावेंगे! 


सिपाही - नहीं, मगर आप कोई चिंता न करें, आपका कोई कुछ बिगाड़ नहीं सकता, कल जब वह रांड़ आवे तो उससे कहिए कि तुमसे मुहब्बत तब करूंगा जब अपने बदन का कुल जेवर और एक हजार अशर्फी यहां रख दो, उसके दूसरे दिन आओ तो जो कहोगी मैं मानूंगा। तुरंत अशर्फी मंगा देगी और कुल जेवर भी उतार देगी। नालायक बड़ी मालदार है, उसे कम न समझिये। 


आनंद - खैर जो कहोगे करूंगा। 


सिपाही - जब तक आप यह न करेंगे मैं आपको इस कैद से न छुड़ाऊंगा। आप यह न सोचिये कि उसे धोखा देकर या जबर्दस्ती उस राह से चले जायंगे जिधर से वह आती-जाती है। यह कभी नहीं हो सकेगा, उसके आने-जाने के लिए कई रास्ते हैं। 


आनंद - अगर वह तीन-चार दिन न आवे तब? 


सिपाही - क्या हर्ज है, मैं आपकी बराबर ही सुध लेता रहूंगा और खाने-पीने को पहुंचाया करूंगा। 


आनंद - अच्छा ऐसा ही सही। 


वह सिपाही कमंद लगाकर छत पर चढ़ा और दीवार फांद मकान के बाहर हो गया। 


थोड़ी रात बच गई थी जो आनंदसिंह ने इसी सोच-विचार में काटी कि यह कौन है जो ऐसे वक्त में मेरी मदद को पहुंचा। इसे लालच बहुत है, कोई ऐयार मालूम पड़ता है। ऐयारों का जितना ज्यादे खर्च होता है उतना ही लालच भी करते हैं। खैर कोई हो, अब तो जो कुछ उसने कहा है करना ही पड़ेगा। 


रात बीत गई, सबेरा हुआ। वह औरत फिर उन्हीं चारों लौंडियों को लिए आ पहुंची। देखा कि आनंदसिंह पलंग पर पड़े हैं और खाने-पीने का सामान ज्यों-का-त्यों उसी जगह रखा है जहां वह रख गई थी।

----------


## xman

औरत - आप क्यों जिद करके भूखे-प्यासे अपनी जान देते हैं! 


आनंद - इसी तरह मर जाऊंगा मगर तुमसे मुहब्बत न करूंगा, हां अगर एक बात मेरी मानो तो तुम्हारा कहा करूं। 


औरत - (खुश होकर और उनके पास बैठकर) जो कहो मैं करने को तैयार हूं मगर मुझसे जिद न करो। 


आनंद - अपने बदन पर से कुल जेवर उतार दो और एक हजार अशर्फी मंगा दो। 


औरत - (आनंदसिंह के गले में हाथ डालकर) बस इतने ही के लिए। लो मैं अभी देती हूं!! 


एक हजार अशर्फी लाने के लिए उसने दो लौंडियों को कहा और अपने बदन से कुल जेवर उतार दिए। थोड़ी ही देर में वे दोनों लौंडियां अशर्फियों का तोड़ा लिए आ मौजूद हुईं। 


औरत - लीजिये, अब आप खुश हुए! अब तो उज्र नहीं 


आनंद - नहीं, मगर एक दिन की और मोहलत मांगता हूं! कल इसी वक्त तुम आओ, बस मैं तुम्हारा हो जाऊंगा। 


औरत - अब यह ढकोसला क्या निकाला आज भी भूखे-प्यासे काटोगे तो तुम्हारी क्या दशा होगी! 


आनंद - इसकी फिक्र न करो, मुझे कई दिनों तक भूखे-प्यासे रहने की आदत है। 


औरत - लाचार, खैर यह भी सही, ठहरिये मैं आती हूं। 


इतना कहकर आनंदसिंह को उसी जगह छोड़ चारों लौंडियों को साथ ले वह कमरे के बाहर चली गई। घंटा भर बीतने पर भी वह न लौटी तो आनंदसिंह उठे और कमरे के बाहर जा उसे ढूंढ़ने लगे मगर कहीं पता न लगा। बाहर की दीवार में छोटी-छोटी दो आलमारियां लगी हुई दिखाई दीं। अंदाज कर लिया कि शायद उस खिड़की की तरह यह भी बाहर जाने का कोई रास्ता हो और इधर ही से वे लोग निकल गई हों। 


सोच और फिक्र में तमाम दिन बिताया, पहर रात जाते-जाते कल की तरह वही सिपाही फिर पहुंचा और मेवा-दूध आनंदसिंह को दिया। 


आनंद - लीजिए आपकी फर्माइश तैयार है। 


सिपाही - तो बस अब आप भी इस मकान के बाहर चलिए। एक रोज के कष्ट में इतनी रकम हाथ आई क्या बुरा हुआ। 


सब - कुछ सामान अपने कब्जे में करने के बाद सिपाही कमरे के बाहर निकला और सहन में पहुंच कमंद के जरिये से आनंदसिंह को मकान के बाहर निकालने के बाद आप भी बाहर हो गया। मैदान की हवा लगने से आनंदसिंह का जी ठिकाने हुआ। समझे कि अब जान बची। बाहर से देखने पर मालूम हुआ कि यह मकान एक पहाड़ी के अंदर है, कारीगरों ने पत्थर तोड़कर इसे तैयार किया है। इस मकान के अगल-बगल में कई सुरंगें भी दिखाई पड़ीं। 


आनंदसिंह को लिये हुए वह सिपाही कुछ दूर चला गया जहां कसे-कसाये दो घोड़े पेड़ से बंधे थे। बोला, ''लीजिये, एक पर आप सवार होइये, दूसरे पर मैं चढ़ता हूं, चलिए आपको घर तक पहुंचा आऊं।''


आनंद - चुनार यहां से कितनी दूर और किस तरफ है 


सिपाही - चुनार यहां से बीस कोस है चलिये मैं आपके साथ चलता हूं, इन घोड़ों में इतनी ताकत है कि सबेरा होते-होते हम लोगों को चुनार पहुंचा दें। आप घर चलिये, इंद्रजीतसिंह के लिए कुछ फिक्र न कीजिये, उनका पता भी बहुत जल्द लग जायगा, आपके ऐयार लोग उनकी खोज में निकले हुए हैं। 


आनंद - ये घोड़े कहां से लाये? 


सिपाही - कहीं से चुरा लाए, इसका कौन ठिकाना है। 


आनंद - खैर यह तो बताओ तुम कौन हो और तुम्हारा नाम क्या है। 


सिपाही - यह मैं नहीं बता सकता और न आपको इसके बारे में कुछ पूछना मुनासिब ही है! 


आनंद - खैर अगर कहने में कुछ हर्ज हो तो... 


आनंदसिंह अपना पूरा मतलब कहने भी न पाये थे कि कोई चौंकाने वाली चीज इन्हें नजर आई। स्याह कपड़ा पहिरे हुए किसी को अपनी तरफ आते देखा। सिपाही और आनंदसिंह दोनों एक पेड़ की आड़ में हो गये, और वह आदमी इनके पास ही से कुछ बड़बड़ाता हुआ निकल गया जिसे यह गुमान भी न था कि इस जगह पर कोई छिपा हुआ मुझे देख रहा है। 


उसकी बड़बड़ाहट इन दोनों ने सुनी, वह कहता जाता था - ''अब मेरा कलेजा ठण्डा हुआ, अब मैं घर जाकर बेशक सुख की नींद सोऊंगी और उस हरामजादे की लाश को गीदड़ और कौवे कल दिन भर में खा जायंगे जिसने मुझे औरत जानकर दबाना चाहा था और यह न समझा था कि इस औरत का दिल हजार मर्दों से भी बढ़कर है!'' 


आनंदसिंह और सिपाही दोनों उसकी तरफ टकटकी लगाये देखते रहे जिसकी बकवाद से मालूम हो गया था कि कोई औरत है, वह देखते-देखते नजरों से गायब हो गई।

----------


## xman

सिपाही - बेशक इसने कोई खून किया है। 


आनंद - और वह भी इसी जगह कहीं पास में, खोजने से जरूर पता लगेगा। 


दोनों आदमी इधर-उधर ढूंढ़ने लगे, बहुत तकलीफ करने की नौबत न आई और दस ही कदम पर एक तड़पती हुई लाश पर इन दोनों की नजर पड़ी। 


सिपाही ने अपने बगल से एक थैली निकाली और चकमक पत्थर से आग झाड़ मोमबत्ती जलाकर उस तड़पती लाश को देखा। मालूम हुआ कि किसी ने कटार या खंजर इसके कलेजे के पार कर दिया है, खून बराबर बह रहा है, जख्मी पैर पटकता और बोलने की कोशिश करता है मगर बोला नहीं जाता। 


सिपाही ने अपनी थैली से एक छोटी बोतल निकाली जिसमें किसी तरह का अर्क भरा हुआ था। उसमें से थोड़ा अर्क जख्मी के मुंह में डाला। गले के नीचे उतरते ही उसमें कुछ बोलने की ताकत आई और बहुत ही धीमी आवाज में उसने नीचे लिखे हुए कई टूटे-फूटे शब्द अपने मुंह से निकालने के साथ ही दम तोड़ दिया। 


''अफ...सोस, यह खूबसूरत पिशाची...तेजसिंह...क  ...जान...मेरी तरह...उसके फंदे में हाय! ...इंद्रजीतसिंह को...!!'' 


उस बेचारे मरने वाले के मुंह से निकले हुए ये दो-चार शब्द कैसे ही बेजोड़ क्यों न हों मगर इन दोनों सुनने वालों के दिलों को तड़पा देने के लिए काफी थे। आनंदसिंह से ज्यादे उस सिपाही को बेचैनी हुई जो अपने में बहुत कुछ कर गुजरने की कुव्वत रखता था और जानता था कि इस वक्त अगर कोई हाथ कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह और तेजसिंह की मदद को बढ़ सकता है तो वह सिर्फ मेरा ही हाथ है। 


सिपाही - कुमार, अब आप घर जाइए। इन टूटी-फूटी बेजोड़ मगर मतलब से भरी बातों को जो इस मरने वाले के मुंह से अनायास निकल पड़ा है सुनकर निश्चय हो गया कि आपके बड़े भाई और ऐयारों के सिरताज तेजसिंह किसी आफत में, जो बहुत जल्द तबाह कर देने की कुव्वत रखती है, फंस गये हैं। ऐसी हालत में मैं जो बहुत कुछ कर गुजरने का हौसला रखता हूं किसी तरह नहीं अटक सकता और मेरा मतलब तभी सिद्ध होगा जब उस औरत को खोज निकालूंगा जो अभी यह आफत कर गई और आगे कई तरह के फसाद करने वाली है। 


आनंद - तुम्हारा कहना बहुत सही है मगर क्या तुम कह सकते हो कि ऐसी खबर पाकर मैं चुपचाप घर चले जाना पसंद करूंगा और जान से ज्यादे प्यारों की मदद से जी चुराऊंगा 


सिपाही - (कुछ सोचकर) अच्छा तो ज्यादे बात करने का मौका नहीं है, चलिए। हां सुनिये तो, आपके पास कोई हरबा तो है नहीं, काम पड़ने पर क्या कर सकेंगे मेरे पास एक खंजर और एक नीमचा है, दोनों में जो चाहें एक आप ले लें। 


आनंद - बस नीमचा मेरे हवाले कीजिए और चलिये। 


आनंदसिंह ने नीमचा अपनी कमर में लगाया और सिपाही के साथ पैदल ही उस तरफ को बढ़ते चले जिधर वह खूनी औरत बकती हुई चली गई थी। 


ये दोनों ठीक उसी पगडण्डी के रास्ते को पकड़े हुए थे जिस पर वह औरत गई थी। थोड़ी दूर पर सांस रोककर इधर-उधर की आहट लेते, जब कुछ मालूम न होता तो फिर तेजी के साथ बढ़ते चले जाते थे। 


कोस भर के बाद पहाड़ी उतरने की नौबत पहुंची, वहां ये दोनों फिर रुके और चारों तरफ देखने लगे। छोटी-सी घंटी बजने की आवाज आई। घंटी किसी खोह या गड्ढे के अंदर बजाई गई थी जो वहां से बहुत करीब था जहां ये दोनों बहादुर खड़े हो इधर-उधर देख रहे थे। 


ये दोनों उसी तरफ मुड़े जिधर से घंटी की आवाज आई थी। फिर आवाज आई, अब तो ये दोनों उस खोह के मुंह पर पहुंच गये जो पहाड़ी की कुछ ढाल उतरकर पगडंडी रास्ते से बाईं तरफ हटकर थी और जिसके अंदर से घंटी की आवाज आई थी। बेधड़क दोनों आदमी खोह के अंदर घुस गये। अब फिर एक बार घंटी बजने की आवाज आई और साथ ही एक रोशनी चमकती हुई दिखाई दी जिसकी वजह से उस खोह का रास्ता साफ मालूम होने लगा, बल्कि उन दोनों ने देखा कि कुछ दूर आगे एक औरत खड़ी है जो रोशनी होते ही बाईं तरफ हटकर किसी दूसरे गड्ढे में उतर गई। जिसका रास्ता बहुत छोटा बल्कि एक ही आदमी के जाने लायक था। इन दोनों को विश्वास हो गया कि वही औरत है जिसकी खोज में हम लोग इधर आये हैं। 


रोशनी गायब हो गई मगर अंदाज से टटोलते हुए ये दोनों भी उस गड्ढे के मुंह पर पहुंच गये जिसमें वह औरत उतर गई थी। उस पर एक पत्थर अटकाया हुआ था लेकिन उस अनगढ़ पत्थर के अगल-बगल छोटे-छोटे ऐसे कई सुराख थे जिनके जरिये से गड्ढे के अंदर का हाल ये दोनों बखूबी देख सकते थे। 


दोनों उसी जगह बैठ गये और सुराखों की राह से अंदर का हाल देखने लगे। भीतर रोशनी बखूबी थी। सामने की तरफ चट्टान पर बैठी वही औरत दिखाई पड़ी जिसने अभी तक अपने मुंह से नकाब नहीं उतारी थी और थकावट के सबब लंबी सांस ले रही थी। उसके पास ही एक कमसिन खूबसूरत हब्शी छोकरी बड़ा-सा छुरा हाथ में लिए खड़ी थी। दूसरी तरफ एक बदसूरत हब्शी कुदाल से जमीन खोद रहा था, बीच में छत के सहारे एक उल्टी लाश लटक रही थी, एक तरफ कोने में जल से भरा हुआ मिट्टी का घड़ा, एक लोटा और कुछ खाने का सामान पड़ा हुआ था। उस गड्ढे में इतना ही कुछ था जो लिख चुके हैं। 


कुछ देर बाद उस औरत ने अपने मुंह से नकाब उतारी। अहा, क्या खूबसूरत गुलाब-सा चेहरा है मगर गुस्से से आंखें ऐसी सुर्ख और भयानक हो रही हैं कि देखने से डर मालूम पड़ता है। वह औरत उठ खड़ी हुई और अपने पास वाली छोकरी के हाथ से छुरा ले उस लटकती हुई लाश के पास पहुंची और दो अंगुल गहरी एक लकीर उसकी पीठ पर खींची। 


हाय-हाय, ऐसी हसीन और इतनी संगदिली! इतनी बेदर्दी! अभी-अभी एक खून किये चली आती है और यहां पहुंचकर फिर अपने राक्षसीपन का नमूना दिखला रही है! वह लाश किसकी है कहीं यह भी कोई चुनार का खैरख्वाह या हमारे उपन्यास का पात्र न हो! 


पीठ पर जख्म खाते ही लाश फड़की। अब मालूम हुआ कि वह मुर्दा नहीं है कोई जीता आदमी तकलीफ देने के लिए लटकाया गया है। जख्म खाकर लटका हुआ वह आदमी तड़पा और आह भरकर बोला -


''हाय, मुझे क्यों तकलीफ देती हो, मैं कुछ नहीं जानता!'' 


औरत - नहीं तुझे बताना ही होगा तू खूब जानता है। (पीठ पर फिर गहरी छुरी चलाकर) बता, बता। 


उल्टा आदमी - हाय, मुझे एक ही दफे क्यों नहीं मार डालती मैं किसी का हाल क्या जानूं, मुझे इंद्रजीत से क्या वास्ता। 


औरत - (फिर छुरी से काटकर) मैं खूब जानती हूं, तू बड़ा पाजी है, तुझे सब-कुछ मालूम है। बता नहीं तो गोश्त काट-काटकर जमीन पर गिरा दूंगी। 


उल्टा आदमी - हाय, इंद्रजीतसिंह की बदौलत मेरी यह दशा!

----------


## xman

अभी तक कुंअर आनंदसिंह और वह सिपाही छिपे-छिपे सब - कुछ देख रहे थे, मगर जब उस उल्टे हुए आदमी के मुंह से यह निकला कि 'हाय इंद्रजीतसिंह की बदौलत मेरी यह दशा!' तब मारे गुस्से के उनकी आंखों में खून उतर आया। पत्थर हटा दोनों आदमी बेधड़क अंदर चले गए और उस बेदर्द छुरी चलाने वाली औरत के सामने पहुंच आनंदसिंह ने ललकारा - ''खबरदार! रख दे छुरा हाथ से!!'' 


औरत - (चौंककर) हैं, तुम यहां क्यों चले आये खैर अगर आ ही गए हो तो चुपचाप खड़े होकर तमाशा देखो। यह न समझो कि तुम्हारे धमकाने से मैं डर जाऊंगी। (सिपाही की तरफ देखकर) तुम्हारी आंखों में क्या धूल पड़ गई है अपने हाकिम को नहीं पहचानते 


सिपाही - (खूब गौर से देखकर) हां ठीक है, तुम्हारी सभी बातें अनोखी होती हैं। 


औरत - अच्छा तो आप दोनों आदमी यहां से जाइये और मेरे काम में हर्ज न डालिए। 


सिपाही - (आनंदसिंह से) चलिए, इन्हें छोड़ दीजिए। जो चाहे सो करें आपका क्या! 


आनंद - (कमर से नीमचा निकालकर) वाह, क्या कहना है! मैं बिना इस आदमी के छुड़ाए कब टलने वाला हूं! 


औरत - (हंसकर) मुंह धो रखिए! 


बहादुर वीरेंद्रसिंह के बहादुर लड़के आनंदसिंह को ऐसी बातों के सुनने की आदत कहां वह दो-चार आदमियों को समझते ही क्या थे 'मुंह धो रखिए' इतना सुनते ही जोश चढ़ आया। उछलकर एक हाथ नीचमे का लगाया जिससे वह रस्सी कट गई जो उस आदमी के पैर से बंधी हुई थी और जिसके सहारे वह लटक रहा था, साथ ही फुर्ती से उस आदमी को सम्हाला और जोर से जमीन पर गिरने न दिया। 


अब तो वह सिपाही भी आनंदसिंह का दुश्मन बन बैठा और ललकारकर बोला, ''यह क्या लड़कपन है!'' 


हम ऊपर लिख चुके हैं कि इस सुरंग में दो औरतें और एक हब्शी गुलाम हैं। अब वह सिपाही भी उनके साथ मिल गया और चारों ने आनंदसिंह को पकड़ लिया, मगर वाह रे आनंदसिंह, एक झटका दिया कि चारों दूर जा गिरे। इतने में बाहर से आवाज आई - 


''आनंदसिंह, खबरदार! जो किया सो ठीक किया अब आगे कुछ होसला मत करना नहीं तो सजा पाओगे!'' 


आनंदसिंह ने घबराकर बाहर की तरफ देखा तो एक योगिनी नजर पड़ी जो जटा बढ़ाए भस्म रमाये गेरुआ वस्त्र पहिरे दाहिने हाथ में त्रिशूल और बाएं हाथ में आग से भरा धधकता हुआ खप्पर जिसमें कोई खुशबूदार चीज जल रही थी और बहुत धुआं निकल रहा था, लिए हुए आ मौजूद हुई। 


ताज्जुब में आकर सभी उसकी सूरत देखने लगे। थोड़ी देर में उस खप्पर से निकला हुआ धुआं सुरंग की कोठरी में भर गया और उसके असर से जितने वहां थे सभी बेहोश होकर जमीन पर गिर पड़े। बस अकेली वही योगिनी होश में रही जिसने सभों को बेहोश देख कोने में पड़े हुए घड़े से जल निकाल खप्पर की आग बुझा दी।

----------


## xman

अब थोड़ा-सा हाल शिवदत्तगढ़ का भी लिख देना मुनासिब मालूम होता है। यह हम पहले लिख चुके हैं कि महाराज शिवदत्त को एक लड़का और एक लड़की भी हुई थी। इस समय लड़के की उम्र जिसका नाम भीमसेन है अठारह वर्ष की हो गई थी, पर लड़की किशोरी की उम्र अभी पंद्रह वर्ष से ज्यादे न होगी। इस समय बेचारी किशोरी शिवदत्तगढ़ में मौजूद नहीं है क्योंकि महाराज शिवदत्त ने रंज होकर उसे उसके ननिहाल भेज दिया है। रंज होने का कारण हम यहां पर नहीं लिखते क्योंकि यह बहुत पेचीदी बात है, खुलते-खुलते खुल जाएगी। 


भीमसेन शिवदत्तगढ़ में मौजूद है। उसे सिपाहगिरी का बहुत शौक है, बदन में ताकत भी अच्छी है। तलवार, खंजर, नेजा, तीर, गदा इत्यादि चलाने में होशियार और राज-काज के मामले में भी तेज है मगर अपने पिता महाराज शिवदत्त की चाल को पसंद नहीं करता, पर फिर भी महाराज शिवदत्त को उससे बहुत ही ज्यादा प्रेम है। 


एक दिन भीमसेन मामूली तौर पर बीस हमजोलियों को साथ ले घोड़े पर सवार होकर शिकार खेलने के लिए शिवदत्तगढ़ के बाहर निकला और एक ऐसे जंगल में गया जिसमें बनैले सूअर बहुत रहते थे। उसका इरादा भी यही था कि घोड़ा दौड़ाकर बरछे से सूअर को मारे। 


जंगल में घूमने-फिरने लगे। एक ताकतवर और मजबूत सूअर भीमसेन की बगल से होता हुआ पूरब की तरफ भागा। भीमसेन ने भी उसके पीछे घोड़ा दौड़ाया, मगर वह बहुत तेजी के साथ भागा जा रहा था। इसलिए बहुत दूर निकल गया, उसके संगी - साथी सब पीछे छूट गये। यकायक भीमसेन ने देखा कि सामने की तरफ जिधर सूअर भागा जाता है एक औरत घोड़े पर सवार हाथ में बरछी लिए इस ताक में खड़ी है कि सूअर पास आवे तो बरछी से मार ले।


जब सूअर ऐसे ठिकाने पहुंचा जहां से वह औरत इतनी दूर रह गई जितनी दूर उसके पीछे भीमसेन था, वह बाईं तरफ को मुड़ा और पहले से ज्यादा तेजी के साथ भागा। भीमसेन और वह औरत दोनों ही ने उसके पीछे घोड़ा फेंका मगर भीमसेन से पहले उस औरत ने पहुंचकर बरछी मारी जिसके लगते ही वह सूअर गिरा। 


अपना शिकार एक औरत के हाथ से मरते देख भीमसेन को क्रोध चढ़ आया और आंखें लाल हो गईं। ललकारकर औरत से बोला - ''तूने मेरे शिकार पर क्यों बरछी चलाई!''


औरत - क्या शिकार पर तुम्हारा नाम खुदा हुआ था 


भीम - क्यों नहीं! मेरा जंगल, मेरा शिकार, इतनी देर से मैं इसके पीछे चला आ रहा हूं! 


औरत - वाह रे तेरा जंगल और वाह रे तेरा शिकार! तीन कोस से दौड़े चले आते हैं, एक सूअर न मारा गया! शर्म तो आती नहीं उल्टे लाल आंखें कर मर्दानगी दिखा रहे हैं!! 


भीम - क्या कहूं, तेरी खूबसूरती पर रहम आता है, औरत समझकर छोड़ देता हूं नहीं तो जरूर मजा चखा देता। 


औरत - मैं भी छोकरा समझकर छोड़ देती हूं नहीं तो दोनों कान पकड़कर उखाड़ लेती! 


भीम - (दांत पीसकर) बस अब सहा नहीं जाता। जुबान सम्हाल! 


औरत - नहीं सहा जाता तो अपने हाथ से अपना मुंह पीट! यहां तो जुबान हमेशा यों ही चलती रही है और चलती रहेगी! 


इस औरत की खूबसूरती, सवारी का ढंग, बदन की सुडौलता और फुर्ती यहां तक चढ़ी - बढ़ी थी कि आदमी घंटों देखा करे और जी न भरे मगर इसकी जली-कटी बातों ने भीमसेन को आपे से बाहर कर दिया। आंखों के आगे अंधेरा छा गया, बिना कुछ सोचे-विचारे उस औरत पर बरछी का वार किया। औरत ने बड़ी फुर्ती से बर्छी को ढाल पर रोका और हंसकर कहा, ''और जो कुछ हौसला रखता हो ला!'' 


घंटे भर तक दोनों में बरछी की लड़ाई हुई। इस समय अगर कोई इस फन का उस्ताद होता तो उस औरत की फुर्ती देख बेशक खुश हो जाता और 'वाह-वाह' या 'शाबाश' कहे बिना न रहता। आखिर उस औरत की बरछी जिसका फल जहर से बुझाया हुआ था भीमसेन की जांघ में लगा जिसके लगते ही तमाम बदन में जहर फैल गया और वह बदहवास होकर जमीन पर गिर पड़ा।

----------


## xman

भीमसेन के साथियों ने बहुत खोजा मगर भीमसेन का पता न लगा, लाचार कुछ रात आते-आते लौट आये और उसी समय महाराज शिवदत्त के पास जाकर अर्ज किया कि आज शिकार खेलने के लिए कुमार जंगल में गये थे, एक बनैले सूअर के पीछे घोड़ा फेंकते हुए न मालूम कहां चले गये, बहुत तलाश किया मगर पता न लगा। 


अपने लड़के के गायब होने का हाल सुन महाराज शिवदत्त बहुत घबरा गये। थोड़ी देर तक तो उन लोगों पर खफा होते रहे जो भीमसेन के साथ थे, आखिर कई जासूसों को बुलाकर भीमसेन का पता लगाने के लिए चारों तरफ रवाना किया और ऐयारों को भी हर तरह की ताकीद की, मगर तीन दिन बीत जाने पर भी भीमसेन का पता न लगा। 


एक दिन लड़के की जुदाई से व्याकुल हो अपने कमरे में अकेले बैठे तरह-तरह की बातें सोच रहे थे कि एक खास खिदमतगार ने वहां पहुंच अपने पैर की धमक से उन्हें चौंका दिया। जब वे उस खिदमतगार की तरफ देखने लगे तो उसने एक लिफाफा दिखाकर कहा - ''चोबदार ने यह लिफाफा हुजूर को देने के लिए मुझे सौंपा है। उसी चोबदार की जुबानी मालूम हुआ कि कोई ऊपरी आदमी यह लिफाफा देकर चला गया, चोबदारों ने उसे रोकना चाहा था मगर वह फुर्ती से निकल गया।'' 


महाराज शिवदत्त ने वह लिफाफा लेकर खोला। अपने लड़के भीमसेन के हाथ का लेख पहचान बहुत खुश हुए, मगर चीठी पढ़ लेने से तरद्दुद की निशानी उनके चेहरे पर झलकने लगी। चीठी का मतलब यह था : 


''यह जानकर आपको बहुत रंज होगा कि मुझे एक औरत ने बहादुरी से गिरफ्तार कर लिया, मगर क्या करूं लाचार हूं, इसका हाल हाजिर होने पर अर्ज करूंगा। इस समय मेरी छुट्टी तभी हो सकती है जब आप वीरेंद्रसिंह के कुल ऐयारों को जो आपके यहां कैद हैं छोड़ दें और वे खुशी-राजी से अपने घर पहुंच जाएं। मेरा पता लगाना व्यर्थ है, मैं बहुत ही बेढब जगह कैद किया गया हूं। 


*आपका आज्ञाकारी पुत्र -* 

*          भीम।''*


चीठी पढ़कर महाराज शिवदत्त की अजब हालत हो गई। सोचने लगे, ''क्या भीम एक औरत ने पकड़ लिया वह बड़ा होशियार-ताकतवर और शस्त्र चलाने में निपुण था। नहीं, नहीं, उस औरत ने जरूर कोई धोखा दिया होगा! पर अब तो उन ऐयारों को छोड़ना ही पड़ेगा जो मेरी कैद में हैं! हाय, किस मुश्किल से ये ऐयार गिरफ्तार हुए थे और अब क्या सहज ही में छूटे जाते हैं, खैर लाचारी है क्या करें।''


बहुत देर तक सोच-विचार कर महाराज शिवदत्त ने बाकरअली ऐयार को बुलाकर कहा, ''वीरेंद्रसिंह के ऐयारों को छोड़ दो, जब तक वे अपने घर नहीं पहुंचते हमारा लड़का एक औरत की कैद से नहीं छूटता।''


बाकर - (ताज्जुब से) यह क्या बात हुजूर ने कही मेरी समझ में कुछ नहीं आया! 


शिवदत्त - भीमसेन को एक औरत ने गिरफ्तार कर लिया है। वह कहती है कि जब तक वीरेंद्रसिंह के ऐयार न छोड़ दिये जायेंगे तुम भी घर न जाने पाओगे। 


बाकर - यह कैसे मालूम हुआ 


शिवदत्त - (चीठी दिखाकर) यह देखो खास भीमसेन के हाथ का लिखा हुआ है, इस चीठी पर किसी तरह का शक नहीं हो सकता।


बाकर - (पढ़कर) ठीक है, इतने दिनों तक कुमार का पता न लगना ही कहे देता था कि उन्हें किसी ने धोखा देकर फंसा लिया, अब यह भी मालूम हो गया कि औरत ने मर्दों के कान काटे हैं।


शिवदत्त - ताज्जुब है, एक औरत ने बहादुरी से भीम को कैसे गिरफ्तार कर लिया! खैर, इसका खुलासा हाल तभी मालूम होगा जब भीम से मुलाकात होगी और जब तक वीरेंद्रसिंह के ऐयार चुनार नहीं पहुंच जाते भीम की सूरत देखने को तरसते रहेंगे। तुम जाके उन ऐयारों को अभी छोड़ दो, मगर यह मत कहना कि तुम लोग फलानी वजह से छोड़े जाते हो बल्कि यह कहना कि हमसे और वीरेंद्रसिंह से सुलह हो गई, तुम जल्द चुनार जाओ। ऐसा कहने से वे कहीं न रुककर सीधे चुनार चले जाएंगे।

----------


## xman

बाकरअली महाराज शिवदत्त के पास से उठा और वहां पहुंचा जहां बद्रीनाथ वगैरह ऐयार कैद थे। सभों को कैदखाने से बाहर किया और कहा - ''अब आप लोगों से हमसे कोई दुश्मनी नहीं, आप लोग अपने घर जाइए, क्योंकि हमारे महाराज से और राजा वीरेंद्रसिंह से सुलह हो गई।'' 


बद्रीनाथ - बहुत अच्छी बात है, बड़ी खुशी का मौका है, पर अगर आपका कहना ठीक है तो हमारी ऐयारी के बटुए और खंजर भी दे दीजिए। 


बाकर - हां, हां, लीजिए, इसमें क्या उज्र है, अभी मंगाए देता हूं बल्कि मैं खुद जाकर ले आता हूं। 


दो - तीन ऐयारों को साथ ले इन ऐयारों के बटुए वगैरह लेने के लिए बाकरअली अपने मकान की तरफ भागा, इधर पंडित बद्रीनाथ और पन्नालाल वगैरह निराला पाकर आपस में बातें करने लगे। 


पन्ना - क्यों यारो, यह क्या मामला है जो आज हम लोग छोड़े जाते हैं 


राम - सुलह वाली बात तो हमारी तबीयत में नहीं बैठती। 


चुन्नी - अजी कैसी सुलह और कहां मेल! जरूर कोई दूसरा ही मामला है। 


ज्योतिषी - बेशक शिवदत्त लाचार होकर हम लोगों को छोड़ रहा है। 


बद्री - क्यों साहब भैरोसिंह, आप इस बारे में क्या सोचते हैं 


भैरो - सोचेंगे क्या असल बात जो है मैं समझ गया। 


बद्री - भला कहिये तो सही क्या समझे! 


भैरो - इसमें शक नहीं कि हमारे साथियों में से किसी ने यहां के किसी मुड्ढ को पकड़ लिया है और इनको कहला भेजा है कि जब तक हमारे ऐयार चुनार न पहुंच जायेंगे उसको न छोड़ेंगे, बस इसी से ये बातें बनाई जा रही हैं, जिससे हम लोग जल्दी चुनार पहुंचें। 


बद्री - शाबाश, बहुत ठीक सोचा, इसमें कोई शक नहीं। मैं समझता हूं कि शिवदत्त की जोरू, लड़का या लड़की पकड़ी गई है तभी वह इतना कर रहा है, नहीं तो दूसरे की वह परवाह करने वाला नहीं है, तिस पर हम लोगों के मुकाबले में। 


भैरो - बस-बस, यही बात है और अब हम लोग सीधे चुनार क्यों जाने लगे जब तक कुछ दक्षिणा न ले लें। 


बद्री - देखो तो क्या दिल्लगी मचाता हूं। 


भैरो - (हंसकर) मैं तो शिवदत्त से साफ कहूंगा कि मेरे पैरों में दर्द है, तीन महीने में भी चुनार नहीं पहुंच सकता, घोड़े पर सवार होना मुश्किल है, बैल की सवारी से कसम खा चुका हूं, पालकी पर घायल, बीमार या अमीर लोग चढ़ते हैं, बस बिना हाथी के मेरा काम नहीं चलता, सो भी बिना हौदे के चढ़ने की आदत नहीं। तेजसिंह दीवान का लड़का बिना चांदी-सोने के हौदे पर चढ़ नहीं सकता! 


चुन्नी - भाई, बाकर ने मुझे बेढब छकाया है। मैं तो जब तक बाकर की आधा माशे नाक न ले लूंगा यहां से टलने वाला नहीं चाहे जान रहे या जाय। 


चुन्नीलाल की बात सुनकर सभी हंस पड़े और देर तक इसी तरह की बातचीत करते रहे, तब तक बाकरअली भी इन लोगों के बटुए और खंजर लिए हुए आ पहुंचा। 


बाकर - लो साहबो, ये आपके बटुए और खंजर हाजिर हैं। 


बद्री - क्यों यार, कुछ चुराया तो नहीं! और तो खैर बस, मुझे अपनी अशर्फियों का धोखा है, हम लोगों के बटुए में खूब मजेदार चमकती हुई अशर्फियां थीं। 


बाकर - अब लगे झूठ-मूठ का बखेड़ा मचाने। 


राम - (मुंह बनाकर) हैं, सच कहना! इन बातों से तो मालूम होता है, अशर्फियां डकार गये! (पन्नालाल वगैरह की तरफ देखकर) लो भाइयो, अपनी चीजें देख लो! 


पन्ना - देखें क्या हम लोग जब चुनार से चले थे तो सौ-सौ अशर्फियां सभों को खर्च के लिए मिली थीं। वे सब ज्यों-की-त्यों बटुए में मौजूद थीं। 


भैरो - भई मेरे पास तो अशर्फियां नहीं थीं, हां एक छोटी-सी पुटरी जवाहिरात की जरूर थी सो गायब है, अब कहिए इतनी बड़ी रकम कैसे छोड़कर चुनार जायें। 


बद्री - अच्छी दिल्लगी है! दोनों राजों में सुलह हो गई और इस खुशी में लुट गए हम लोग! चलो एक दफे महाराज शिवदत्त से अर्ज करें, अगर सुनेंगे तो बेहतर है नहीं तो इसी जगह अपना गला काटकर रख जायेंगे, धन-दौलत लुटाकर चुनार जाना हमें मंजूर नहीं!

----------


## Krishna

शुक्रिया | ................

----------


## xman

बाकर अली हैरान कि इन लोगों ने अजब ऊधम मचा रखा है, कोई कहता है मेरी अशर्फियां गायब हैं, कोई कहता है मेरी जवाहिरात की गठरी गुम हो गई, कोई कहता है हम लुट गये, अब क्या किया जाय हम तो इस फिक्र में हैं कि जिस तरह हो ये लोग जल्द चुनार पहुंचें जिससे भीमसेन की जान बचे, मगर ये लोग तो खमीरी आटे की तरह फैले ही जाते हैं। खैर एक दफे इनको धमकी देनी चाहिए।


बाकर - देखो तुम लोग बदमाशी करोगे तो फिर कैद कर लिए जाओगे! 


बद्री - जी हां! मैं भी यही सोच रहा हूं। 


पन्ना - ठीक है, जरूर कैद कर लिए जायेंगे, क्योंकि अपनी जमा मांग रहे हैं। चुपचाप चले जायें तो बेहतर है, जिससे बखूबी रकम पचा जाओ और कोई सुनने न पावे! 


भैरो - यह धमकी तो आप अपने घर में खर्च कीजियेगा, भलमनसी इसी में है कि हम लोगों की जमा बाएं हाथ से रख दीजिए, और नहीं तो चलिए राजा साहब के पास, जो कुछ होगा, उन्हीं के सामने निपट लेंगे। 


बाकर - अच्छी बात है, चलिए। 


सब - चलिए, चलिए!! 


यह मसखरों का झुंड बाकरअली के साथ महाराज शिवदत्त के पास पहुंचा। 


बाकर - महाराज, देखिए ये लोग झगड़ा मचाते हैं। 


भैरो - जी हां, कोई अपनी जमा मांगे तो कहिए, झगड़ा मचाते हैं! 


शिव - क्या मामला है 


भैरो - महाराज, मुझसे सुनिए, जब हमारे सरकार से और आपसे सुलह हो गई और हम लोग छोड़ दिये गए तो हम लोगों की वे चीजें भी मिल जानी चाहियें जो कैद होते समय जप्त कर ली गई थीं। 


शिव - क्यों नहीं मिलेंगी! 


भैरो - ईश्वर आपको सलामत रखे, क्या इंसाफ किया है! आगे सुनिए, जब हम लोगों ने अपनी चीजें मियां बाकर से मांगीं तो बस बटुआ और खंजर तो दे दिया मगर बटुए में जो कुछ रकम थी गायब कर गए। दो-दो, चार-चार अशर्फियां और दस-दस, बीस-बीस रुपये तो छोड़ दिये बाकी अपने कब्र में गाड़ आये! अब इंसाफ आपके हाथ है! 


शिव - (बाकर से) क्यों जी, यह क्या मामला है! 


बाकर - महाराज, ये सब झूठे हैं। 


भैरो - जी हां, हम सबके सब झूठे हैं और आप अकेले सच्चे हैं 


शिव - (भैरो से) खैर जाने दो, तुम लोगों का जो कुछ गया है हमसे लेकर अपने घर जाओ, हम बाकर से समझ लेंगे। 


भैरो - महाराज सौ-सौ अशर्फियां तो इन लोगों की गई हैं। और एक गठरी जवाहिरात की मेरी गई है। अब बहुत बखेड़ा कौन करे बस एक हजार अशर्फियां मंगवा दीजिए हम लोग अपने घर का रास्ता लें, रकम तो ज्यादे गई है मगर आपका क्या कसूर। 


बाकर - यारो गजब मत करो! 


भैरो - हां साहब हम लोग गजब करते हैं, खैर लीजिए अब एक पैसा न मांगेंगे, जी में समझ लेंगे खैरात किया, अब चुनार भी न जायेंगे। (उठना चाहता है) 


शिव - अजी घबराते क्यों हो, जो कुछ तुमने कहा है हम देते हैं। (बाकर से) क्या तुम्हारी शामत आयी है! 


महाराज शिवदत्त ने बाकर अली को ऐसी डांट बताई कि बेचारा चुपके से दूर जा खड़ा हुआ। हजार अशर्फियां मंगवाकर भैरोसिंह के आगे रख दी गईं, ये लोग अपने बटुओं में रख उठ खड़े हुए, यह भी न पूछा कि तुम्हारा कौन कैद हो गया जिसके लिए इतना सह रहे हो, हां शिवदत्तगढ़ के बाहर होते-होते इन लोगों ने पता लगा ही लिया कि भीमसेन किसी ऐयार के पंजे में पड़ गया है। 


शिवदत्तगढ़ के बाहर हो सीधे चुनार का रास्ता किया। दूसरे दिन शाम को जब चुनार पंद्रह कोस बाकी रह गया सामने से एक सवार घोड़ा फेंकता हुआ इसी तरफ आता दिखाई पड़ा। पास आने पर भैरोसिंह ने पहचाना कि शिवदत्त का लड़का भीमसेन है। 


भीमसेन ने इन ऐयारों के पास पहुंचकर घोड़ा रोका और हंसकर भैरोसिंह की तरफ देखा जिसे वह बखूबी पहचानता था।


भैरो - क्यों साहब, आपको छुट्टी मिली (अपने साथियों की तरफ देखकर) महाराज शिवदत्त के पुत्र कुमार भीमसेन यही हैं। 


भीम - आप ही लोगों की रिहाई पर मेरी छुट्टी बदी थी, आप लोग चले आये तो मैं क्यों रोका जाता 


भैरो - हमारे किस साथी ने आपको गिरफ्तार किया 


भीम - सो मुझे मालूम नहीं, शिकार खेलते समय घोड़े पर सवार एक औरत ने पहुंचकर नेजे से मुझे जख्मी किया, जब मैं बेहोश हो गया, मुश्कें बांध एक खोह में ले गई और इलाज करके आराम किया, आगे का हाल आप जानते हैं, मुझे यह न मालूम हुआ कि वह औरत कौन थी मगर इसमें शक नहीं कि थी वह औरत ही। 


भैरो - खैर अब आप अपने घर जाइये, मगर देखिए, आपके पिता ने व्यर्थ हम लोगों से वैर बांध रखा है। जब वे राजकुमार वीरेंद्रसिंह के कैदी हो गये थे उस वक्त हमारे महाराज सुरेंद्रसिंह ने उन्हें बहुत तरह से समझाकर कहा कि आप हम लोगों से वैर छोड़ चुनार में रहें, हम चुनार की गद्दी आपको फेर देते हैं। उस समय तो हजरत को फकीरी सूझी थी, योगाभ्यास की धुन में प्राण की जगह बुद्धि को ब्रह्माण्ड में चढ़ा ले गये थे लेकिन अब फिर गुदगुदी मालूम होने लगी। खैर हमें क्या, उनकी किस्मत में जन्म-भर दुख ही भोगना बदा है तो कोई क्या करे, इतना भी नहीं सोचते कि जब चुनार के मालिक थे तब तो कुंअर वीरेंद्रसिंह से जीते नहीं, अब न मालूम क्या कर लेंगे! 


भीम - मैं सच कहता हूं कि उनकी बातें मुझे पसंद नहीं मगर क्या करूं, पिता के विरुद्ध होना धर्म नहीं। 


भैरो - ईश्वर करे इसी तरह आपकी धर्म में बुद्धि बनी रहे, अच्छा जाइये। 


भीमसेन ने अपने घर का रास्ता लिया और हमारे चोखे ऐयारों ने चुनार की सड़क नापी।

----------


## xman

अब हम अपने पाठकों को फिर उसी खोह में ले चलते हैं जिसमें कुंअर आनंदसिंह को बेहोश छोड़ आये हैं अथवा जिस खोह में जान बचाने वाले सिपाही के साथ पहुंचकर उन्होंने एक औरत को छुरे से लाश काटते देखा था और योगिनी ने पहुंचकर सभों को बेहोश कर दिया था। 


थोड़ी देर के बाद आनंदसिंह को छोड़ योगिनी बाकी सभों को कुछ सुंघाकर होश में लाई। बेहोश आनंदसिंह उठाकर एक किनारे रख दिए गए और फिर वही काम अर्थात लटकते हुए आदमी को छूरे से काट-काटकर पूछना कि 'इंद्रजीतसिंह के बारे में जो कुछ जानता है बता' जारी हुआ। सिपाही ने भी उन लोगों का साथ दिया। मगर वह आदमी भी कितना जिद्दी था! बदन के टुकड़े-टुकड़े हो गए मगर जब तक होश में रहा यही कहता गया कि हम कुछ नहीं जानते। हब्शी ने पहले ही से कब्र खोद रखी थी, दम निकल जाने पर वह आदमी उसी में गाड़ दिया गया। 


इस काम से छुट्टी पा योगिनी ने सिपाही की तरफ देखकर कहा, ''बाहर जंगल से लकड़ी काट काम चलाने लायक एक छोटी-सी डोली बना लो, उस पर आनंदसिंह को रख तुम और हब्शी मिलकर उठा ले जाओ, चुनार के किले के पास इनको रख देना जिससे होश आने पर घर पहुंच जायं, तकलीफ न हो, बल्कि होश में लाने की तरकीब करके तुम इनसे अलग होना और जहां जी चाहे चले जाना, हम लोगों से अगर मिलने की जरूरत हो तो इसी जगह आना।'' 


सिपाही - मेरी भी यही राय थी, आनंदसिंह को तकलीफ क्यों होने लगी, क्या मुझको इसका खयाल नहीं! 


योगिनी - क्यों नहीं, बल्कि मुझसे ज्यादे होगा। अच्छा तुम जाओ, जिस तरह बने इस काम को कर लो, हम लोग अब अपने काम पर जाती हैं। (दूसरी औरत की तरफ देखकर जिसने छुरी से उस लाश को काटा था) चलो बहन चलें, इस छोकरी को इसी जगह छोड़ दो मजे में रहेगी, फिर बूझा जायगा। 


इन दोनों औरतों का अभी बहुत कुछ हाल हमें लिखना है इसलिए जब तक इन दोनों का असल भेद और नाम न मालूम हो जाये तब तक पाठकों के समझने के लिए कोई फर्जी नाम जरूर रख देना चाहिए। एक का नाम तो योगिनी रख ही दिया गया, दूसरी का वनचरी समझ लीजिए। योगिनी और वनचरी दोनों खोह के बाहर निकलीं और कुछ दक्खिन झुकते हुए पूरब का रास्ता लिया। इस समय रात बीत चुकी थी और सुबह की सफेदी के साथ लुपलुपाते हुए दो-चार तारे आसमान पर दिखाई दे रहे थे। 


पहर दिन चढ़े तक ये दोनों बराबर चलती गईं, जब धूप कुछ कड़ी हुई जंगल में एक जगह बेल के पेड़ों की घनी छांह देखकर टिक गईं जिसके पास पानी का झरना बह रहा था। दोनों ने कमर से बटुआ खोला और कुछ मेवा निकालकर खाने तथा पानी पीने के बाद जमीन पर नरम-नरम पत्ते बिछाकर सो रहीं। 


ये दोनों तमाम रात की जागी हुई थीं, लेटते ही नींद आ गई। दोपहर तक खूब सोईं। जब पहर दिन बाकी रहा उठ बैठीं और चश्मे के पानी से हाथ-मुंह धो फिर चल पड़ीं। इस तरह मौके-मौके पर टिकती हुई ये दोनों कई दिन तक बराबर चलती गर्ईं। एक दिन आधी रात तक बराबर चले जाने के बाद एक तालाब के किनारे पहुंचीं जो बगल वाली पहाड़ी के नीचे सटा हुआ था। 


इस लंबे-चौड़े संगीन और निहायत खूबसूरत तालाब के चारों तरफ पत्थर की सीढ़ियां और छोटी-छोटी बारहदरियां इस तौर पर बनी हुई थीं जो बिल्कुल जल के किनारे ही पड़ती थीं। तालाब के ऊपर भी चारों तरफ पत्थर का फर्श और बैठने के लिए हर एक तरफ सिंहासन की तरह चार-चार चबूतरे निहायत खूबसूरत मौजूद थे। ताज्जुब की बात यह थी कि इस तालाब के बीच का जाट लकड़ी की जगह पीतल का इतना मोटा बना हुआ था कि दोनों तरफ दो आदमी खड़े होकर हाथ नहीं मिला सकते थे। जाट के ऊपर लोहे का एक बदसूरत आदमी का चेहरा बैठाया हुआ था। 


तालाब के ऊपर चारों तरफ बड़े-बड़े सायेदार दरख्त ऐसे घने लगे हुए थे कि सभों की डालियां आपस में गुंथ रही थीं। दोनों उस तालाब पर खड़े होकर उसकी शोभा देखने लगीं। थोड़ी देर बाद दोनों एक चबूतरे पर बैठ गर्ईं मगर मुंह तालाब ही की तरफ किये हुए थीं। 


यकायक जाट के पास का पानी खलबलाया और एक आदमी तैरता हुआ जल के ऊपर दिखाई दिया। इन दोनों की टकटकी उसी तरफ बंध गई। वह आदमी किनारे आया और ऊपर की सीढ़ी पर खड़ा हो चारों तरफ देखने लगा। अब मालूम हो गया कि वह औरत है। योगिनी और वनचरी ने चबूतरे के नीचे होकर अपने को छिपा लिया मगर उस औरत की तरफ बराबर देखती रहीं। 


उस औरत की उम्र बहुत कम मालूम होती थी जो अभी-अभी तालाब से बाहर हो इधर-उधर सन्नाटा देख हवा में अपनी धोती सुखा रही थी। थोड़ी ही देर में साड़ी सूख गयी जिसे पहनकर उसने एक तरफ का रास्ता लिया। 


मालूम होता है योगिनी और वनचरी इसी की ताक में बैठी थीं क्योंकि जैसे ही वह औरत वहां से चल खड़ी हुई वैसे ही ये दोनों उस पर लपकीं और जबर्दस्ती गिरफ्तार कर लेना चाहा, मगर वह कमसिन औरत इन दोनों को अपनी तरफ आते देख और इन दोनों के मुकाबले अपनी जीत न समझकर लौट पड़ी और फुर्ती के साथ उन दरख्तों में से एक पर चढ़ गई जो उस तालाब के चारों तरफ लगे हुए थे। योगिनी और वनचरी दोनों उस दरख्त के नीचे पहुंचीं, योगिनी खड़ी रही और वनचरी उसे पकड़ने के लिये ऊपर चढ़ी। 


हम ऊपर लिख आये हैं कि यह दरख्त इतने पास-पास लगे हुए थे कि सभों की डालियां आपस में गुंथ रही थीं। वनचरी को पेड़ पर चढ़ते देख वह जलचरी ऊपर ही ऊपर दूसरे पेड़ पर कूद गई यह देख योगिनी ने उसके आगे वाले तीसरे पेड़ को जा घेरा, जिससे वह बीच ही में फंसी रह जाय और आगे न जाने पावे। मगर वह चालाकी भी न लगी। जब उस औरत ने अपने बगल वाले पेड़ को दुश्मनों से घिरा हुआ पाया, पेड़ के नीचे उतर आई और तालाब की सीढ़ियों को तै करते हुए धम्म से जल में कूद पड़ी। योगिनी और वनचरी भी साथ ही पेड़ से उतरीं और उसके पीछे जाकर इन दोनों ने भी अपने को जल में डाल दिया।

----------


## xman

सूर्य भगवान अस्त होने के लिए जल्दी कर रहे हैं, शाम की ठंडी हवा अपनी चाल दिखा रही है। आसमान साफ है क्योंकि अभी-अभी पानी बरस चुका है और पछुआ हवा ने रुई के पहल की तरह जमे हुए बादलों को तूम-तूमकर उड़ा दिया है। अस्त होते हुए सूर्य की लालिमा ने आसमान पर अपना दखल जमा लिया है और निकले हुए इंद्रधनुष पर की शोभा और उसके रंगदार जौहर को अच्छी तरह उभाड़ रखा है। बाग की रविशों पर जिन पर कुदरती भिश्ती अभी घंटा भर हुआ छिड़काव कर गया है, घूम-घूमकर देखने से धुले-धुलाये रंग-बिरंगे पत्तों की कैफियत और उन सफेद कलियों की बहार दिल और जिगर को क्या ही ताकत दे रही है जिनके एक तरफ का रंग तो असली मगर दूसरा हिस्सा अस्त होते हुए सूर्य की लालिमा पड़ने से ठीक सुनहला हो रहा है। उस तरफ से आये हुए खुशबू के झपेटे कहे देते हैं कि अभी तक तो आप दृष्टांत ही में अनहोनी समझकर कहा-सुना करते थे मगर आज 'सोने और सुगंध' वाली कहावत देखिए अपनी आंखों के सामने मौजूद ये अधखिली कलियां सच किए देती हैं। चमेली की टट्टियों में नाजुक-नाजुक सफेद फूल तो खिले हुए हई हैं मगर कहीं-कहीं पत्तियों में से छनकर आई हुई सूर्य की आखिरी किरणें धोखे में डालती हैं। यह समझकर कि आज इन्हीं सफेद चमेलियों में जर्द चमेली भी खिली हुई है शौक भरा हाथ बिना बढ़े नहीं रहता। सामने की बनाई हुई सब्जी जिसकी दूब सावधानी से काटकर मालियों ने सब्ज मखमली फर्श का नमूना दिखला दिया है, आंखों को क्या ही तरावट दे रही है! देखिये उसी के चारों तरफ सजे हुए गमलों में खुशरंग पत्तों वाले छोटे-छोटे जंगली पौधे अपने हुस्न और जमाल के घमंड में कैसे ऐंठे जाते हैं। हर एक रविशों और क्यारियों के किनारे गुलमेंहदी के पेड़ ठीक पल्टनों की कतार की तरह खड़े दिखाई देते हैं, क्योंकि छुटपने ही से उनकी फैली हुई डालियां काटकर मालियों ने मनमानी सूरतें बना डाली हैं। कहने ही को सूरजमुखी का फूल सूर्य की तरफ घूमा रहता है मगर नहीं यहां तो देखिये सामने सूरजमुखी के कितने ही पेड़ लगे हैं जिनके बड़े-बड़े फूल अस्त होते हुए दिवाकर की तरफ पीठ किए हसरत भरी निगाहों से देखती हुई उस हसीन नाजनीन को अलौकिक रूप की छटा दे रहे हैं जो उस बाग में बीचोंबीच बने हुए कमरे की छत पर खड़ी उसी तरफ देख रही है जिधर सूर्य भगवान अस्त होते दिख रहे हैं। उधर ही से बाग में आने का रास्ता है, मालूम होता है वह किसी आने वाले की राह देख रही है, तभी तो सूर्य की किरणों को सहकर भी एकटक उधर ही ध्यान लगाये है। 


इस कमसिन परीजमाल का चेहरा पसीने से भर गया मगर किसी आने वाले की सूरत न दीख पड़ी। घबराकर बायें हाथ अर्थात दक्खिन तरफ मुड़ी और उस बनावटी छोटे-से पहाड़ को देखकर दिल बहलाना चाहा जिसमें रंग-बिरंगे खुशनुमा पत्तों वाले करोटन, कौलियस, बरबीना, बिगूनिया, मौस इत्यादि पहाड़ों पर के छोटे-छोटे पौधे बहुत ही कारीगरी से लगाये हुए थे, और बीच में मौके-मौके से घुमा-फिराकर पेड़ों को तरी पहुंचाने और पहाड़ी की खूबसूरती को बढ़ाने के लिए नहर काटी हुई थी। ऊपर ढांचा खड़ा करके निहायत खूबसूरत रेशमी जाल इसलिए डाला हुआ था कि हर तरह की बोलियों से दिल खुश करने वाली उन रंग-बिरंगी नाजुक चिड़ियों के उड़ जाने का खौफ न रहे जो उनके अंदर छोड़ी हुई हैं और इस समय शाम होते देख अपने घोंसलों में जो पत्तों के गुच्छों में बनाए हैं जा बैठने के लिए उतावली हो रही हैं। 


हाय इस पहाड़ी की खूबसूरती से भी उसका परेशान और किसी की जुदाई में व्याकुल दिल न बहला, लाचार छत के ऊपर की तरफ खड़ी हो उन तरह-तरह के नक्शों वाली क्यारियों को देख अपने घबड़ाये हुए दिल को फुसलाना चाहा, जिनमें नीले, पीले, हरे, लाल, चौरंगे नाजुक मौसमी फूलों के छोटे-छोटे तख्ते सजाये हुए थे जिनके देखने से बेशकीमती गलीचे का गुमान हो रहा था और उसी के बीच में एक चक्करदार फव्वारा छूट रहा था जिसके बारीक धारों का जाल दूर-दूर तक फैल रहा था। रंग-बिरंगी तितलियां उड़-उड़कर उन रंगीन फूलों पर इस तरह बैठती थीं कि फूलों में और उनमें बिल्कुल फर्क नहीं मालूम पड़ता था जब तक कि वे फिर से उड़कर किसी दूसरे फूलों के गुच्छों पर न जा बैठतीं। 


इन फूलों और फव्वारों के छींटों ने भी उसके मन की कली न खिलाई, लाचार वह पूरब तरफ आई और अपनी उन सखियों की कार्रवाई देखने लगी जो चुन-चुनकर खुशबूदार फूलों के गजरों और गुच्छों को बनाने में अपने नाजुक हाथों को तकलीफ दे रही थीं। कोई अंगूर की टट्टियों में घुसकर लाल पके हुए अंगूरों की ताक में थी, कोई पके हुए आम तोड़ने की धुन में उन पेड़ों की डालियों तक लग्घे पहुंचा रही थी जिनके नीचे चारों तरफ गड्ढे खुदवा कर इसलिए जल से भरवा दिये गये थे कि पेड़ से गिरे हुए आम टुटीले न होने पावें। 


अब सूर्य की लालिमा बिल्कुल जाती रही और धीरे-धीरे अंधेरा होने लगा। वह बेचारी किसी तरह अपने दिल को न बहला सकी बल्कि अंधेरे में बाग के चारों तरफ के बड़े-बड़े पेड़ों की सूरत डरावनी मालूम होने लगी, दिल की धड़कन बढ़ती ही गई, लाचार वह छत से नीचे उतर आई और एक सजे-सजाये कमरे में चली गई। 


इस कमरे की सजावट मुख्तसर ही थी, एक झाड़ और दस-बारह हांडियां छत से लटक रही थीं, चारों तरफ दुशाखी दीवारगीरों में मोमबत्तियां जल रही थीं, जमीन पर फर्श बिछा हुआ था और एक तरफ गद्दी लगी हुई थी जिसके आगे दो फर्शी झाड़ अपनी चमक-दमक दिखा रहे थे। उनके बगल ही में एक मसहरी थी जिस पर थोड़े-से खुशबूदार फूल और दो-तीन गजरे दिखाई दे रहे थे। अच्छे-अच्छे कपड़ों और गहनों से दिमागदार बनी हुई दस-बारह कमसिन छोकरियां भी इधर-उधर घूम-घूमकर ताखों (आलों) पर रखे हुए गुलदस्तों में फूलों के गुच्छे सजा रही थीं। 


वह नाजनीन जिसका नाम किशोरी था कमरे में आई मगर गद्दी पर न बैठकर मसहरी पर जा लेटी और आंचल से मुंह ढांप न मालूम क्या सोचने लगी। उन्हीं छोकरियों में से एक पंखा झलने लगी, बाकी अपने मालिक को उदास देखकर सुस्त खड़ी हो गयीं मगर निगाहें सभी की मसहरी की तरफ ही थीं। 


थोड़ी देर तक इस कमरे में सन्नाटा रहा, इसके बाद किसी आने वाले की आहट मालूम हुई। सभी की निगाहें सदर दरवाजे की तरफ घूम गयी। किशोरी ने भी मुंह फेरा और उसी तरफ देखने लगी। एक नौजवान लड़का सिपाहियाना ठाठ से कमरे में पहुंचा जिसे देखते ही किशोरी घबड़ाकर उठ बैठी और बोली - 


''कमला, मैं कब से राह देख रही हूं! तैंने इतने दिन क्यों लगाये' 


पाठक समझ गये होंगे कि यह सिपाहियाना ठाठ से आने वाला नौजवान लड़का असल में मर्द नहीं है बल्कि कमला के नाम से पुकारी जाने वाली कोई ऐयारा है।

----------


## xman

कमला - यही सोच के मैं चली आई कि तुम घबड़ा रही होंगी नहीं तो दो दिन का काम और था। 


किशोरी - क्या अभी पूरा हाल मालूम नहीं हुआ 


कमला - नहीं। 


किशोरी - चुनार में तो हलचल खूब मची होगी! 


कमला - इसका क्या पूछना है! मुझे भी जो कुछ थोड़ा-बहुत हाल मिला वह चुनार ही में। 


किशोरी - अच्छा क्या मालूम हुआ 


कमला - बूढ़े सौदागर की सूरत बना जब मैं तुम्हारी तस्वीर जड़ी अंगूठी दे आई उसी समय से उनकी सूरत-शक्ल, बातचीत और चाल-ढाल में फर्क पड़ गया, दूसरे दिन मेरी (सौदागर की) बहुत खोज की गई। 


किशोरी - इसमें कोई शक नहीं कि मेरी आह ने अपना असर किया! हां फिर क्या हुआ 


कमला - उसके दूसरे या तीसरे दिन उन्हें उदास देख आनंदसिंह किश्ती पर हवा खिलाने ले गये, साथ में एक बूढ़ा नौकर भी था। बहाव की तरफ कोस-डेढ़ कोस जाने के बाद किनारे के जंगल से गाने-बजाने की आवाज आई, उन्होंने किश्ती किनारे लगाई और उतरकर देखने लगे। वहां तुम्हारी सूरत बना माधवी ने पहले ही जाल फैला रखा था, यहां तक कि उसने अपना मतलब साध लिया और न मालूम किस ढंग से उन्हें लेकर गायब हो गई। उस बूढ़े नौकर की जुबानी जो उनके साथ गया था मालूम हुआ कि माधवी के साथ कई औरतें भी थीं जो इन दोनों भाइयों को देखते ही भागीं। आनंदसिंह उन औरतों के पीछे लपके लेकिन वे भुलावा देकर निकल गयीं और आनंदसिंह ने लौटकर आने पर अपने भाई को भी न पाया, तब गंगा किनारे पहुंच डोंगी पर बैठे हुए खिदमतगार से सब हाल कहा। 


किशोरी - यह कैसे मालूम हुआ कि माधवी ने मेरी सूरत बनाकर धोखा दिया 


कमला - लौटते समय जब मैं उस जंगल के कुछ इधर निकल आई जो अब बिल्कुल साफ हो गया है, तो जमीन पर पड़ी हुई एक जड़ाऊ 'कंकनी' नजर आई। उठाकर देखा मैं उस कंकनी को खूब पहचानती थी, कई दफे माधवी के हाथ में देख चुकी थी, बस मुझे पूरा यकीन हो गया कि यह काम इसी का है। आखिर उसके घर पहुंची और उसकी हमजोलियों की बातचीत से निश्चय कर लिया। 


किशोरी - देखो रांड़ ने मेरे ही साथ दगाबाजी की। 


कमला - कैसी कुछ! 


किशोरी - तो इंद्रजीतसिंह अब उसी के घर में होंगे! 


कमला - नहीं, अगर वहां होते तो क्या मैं इस तरह खाली लौट आती 


किशोरी - फिर उन्हें कहां रखा है? 


कमला - इसका पता नहीं लगा, मैंने चाहा था कि खोज लगाऊं मगर तुम्हारी तरफ खयाल करके दौड़ी आई। 


किशोरी - (ऊंची सांस लेकर) हाय, उस शैतान की बच्ची ने मेरा ध्यान उनके दिल से निकाल दिया होगा!! 


इतना कह किशोरी रोने लगी, यहां तक कि हिचकी बंध गई। कमला ने उसे बहुत समझाया और कसम खाकर कहा कि मैं अन्न उसी दिन खाऊंगी जिस दिन इंद्रजीतसिंह को तुम्हारे पास ला बैठाऊंगी। 


पाठक इस बात को जानने की इच्छा रखते होंगे कि यह किशोरी कौन है इसका नाम हम पहले लिख आये हैं और अब फिर कहे देते हैं कि यह महाराज शिवदत्त की लड़की है, मगर यह किसी दूसरे मौके से मालूम होगा कि किशोरी शिवदत्तगढ़ के बाहर क्यों कर दी गई या बाप का घर छोड़ अपने ननिहाल में क्यों दिखाई देती है।

----------


## xman

थोड़ी देर सन्नाटा रहने के बाद फिर किशोरी और कमला में बातचीत होने लगी। 


किशोरी - कमला, तू अकेली क्या कर सकेगी 


कमला - मैं तो वह कर सकूंगी जो चपला और चंपा के किये भी न हो सकेगा। 


किशोरी - तो क्या आज तू फिर जायगी 


कमला - हां जरूर जाऊंगी, मगर दो-एक बातों का फैसला आज ही तुमसे कर लूंगी, नहीं तो पीछे बदनामी देने को तैयार होओगी। 


किशोरी - बहिन, ऐसी क्या बात है, जो मैं तुझी पर बदनामी देने पर उतारू हो जाऊंगी एक तू ही तो मेरी दुख-सुख की साथी है। 


कमला - यह सब सच है, मगर आपस का मामला बहुत टेढ़ा होता है। 


किशोरी - खैर कुछ कह तो सही 


कमला - कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह को तुम चाहती हो, इसी सबब से उनके कुटुंब भर की भलाई तुम अपना धर्म समझती हो, मगर तुम्हारे पिता से और उस घराने से पूरा वैर बंध रहा है, ताज्जुब नहीं कि तुम्हारी और इंद्रजीतसिंह की भलाई करते-करते मेरे सबब से तुम्हारे पिता को तकलीफ पहुंचे, अगर ऐसा हुआ तो बेशक तुम्हें रंज होगा 


किशोरी - इन बातों को न सोच, मैंने तो उसी दिन अपने घर को इस्तीफा दे दिया जिस दिन पिता ने मुझे निकाल बाहर किया, अगर ननिहाल में मेरा ठिकाना न होता या मेरे नाना का उनको खौफ न होता तो शायद वे उसी दिन मुझे बैकुंठ पहुंचा देते। अब मुझे उस घर से रत्ती भर मुहब्बत नहीं है। पर बहिन, तूने यह बड़ा काम किया कि उस दुष्टा को वहां से निकाल लाई और मेरे हवाले किया। जब मैं गम की मारी घबड़ा जाती हूं तभी उस पर दिल का बुखार निकालती हूं जिससे कुछ ढाढ़स हो जाता है। 


कमला - मुझे तो अभी तक उसके ऊपर गुस्सा निकालने का मौका ही न मिला, कहो तो आज चलते-चलते मैं भी कुछ बुखार निकाल लूं 


किशोरी - क्या हर्ज है, जा ले आ। 


कमला कमरे के बाहर चली गई। उसके पीछे आधे घंटे तक किशोरी को चुपचाप कुछ सोचने का मौका मिला। उसकी सहेलियां वहां मौजूद थीं मगर किसी को बोलने का हौसला नहीं पड़ा। 


आधे घंटे बाद कमला एक कैदी औरत को लिए हुए फिर उस कमरे में दाखिल हुई। 


इस औरत की उम्र तीस वर्ष से कम न होगी, चेहरे-मोहरे और रंगत से दुरुस्त थी, कह सकते हैं कि अगर इसे अच्छे कपड़े और गहने पहिराये जायें तो बेशक हसीनों की पंक्ति में बैठाने लायक हो, पर न मालूम इसकी ऐसी दुर्दशा क्यों कर रखी है और किस कसूर पर कैदी बना डाला है! 


इस औरत को देखते ही किशोरी का चेहरा लाल हो गया और मारे गुस्से के तमाम बदन थर-थर कांपने लगा। कमला ने उसकी यह दशा देख अपने काम में जल्दी की और उन सहेलियों में से जो उस कमरे में मौजूद सब-कुछ देख रही थीं एक की तरफ कुछ इशारा करके हाथ बढ़ाया। वह दूसरे कमरे में चली गई और एक बेंत लाकर उसने कमला के हाथ में दे दिया। 


कई औरतों ने मिलकर उस कैदी औरत के हाथ-पैर एक साथ ही मजबूत बांधे और उसे गेंद की तरह लुढ़का दिया। 


यहां तक तो किशोरी चुपचाप देखती रही मगर जब कमला कमर कसकर खड़ी हो गई तो किशोरी का कोमल कलेजा दहल गया और इसके आगे जो कुछ होने वाला था देखने की ताब न लाकर वह दो सहेलियों को साथ ले कमरे के बाहर निकल बाग की रविशों पर टहलने लगी। 


किशोरी चाहे बाहर चली गई मगर कमरे के अंदर से आती हुई चिल्लाने की आवाज बराबर उसके कानों में पड़ती रही। थोड़ी देर बाद कमला किशोरी के पास पहुंची जो अभी तक बाग में टहल रही थी। 


किशोरी - कहो, उसने कुछ बताया या नहीं? 


कमला - कुछ नहीं, खैर कहां जाती है, आज नहीं कल, कल नहीं परसों, आखिर बतावेगी ही। अब मुझे रुखसत करो क्योंकि बहुत कुछ काम करना है! 


किशोरी - अच्छा जा, मैं भी अब घर जाती हूं नहीं तो नानी इसी जगह पहुंचकर रंज होने लगेंगी। (कमला के गले मिलकर) देख अब मैं तेरे ही भरोसे पर जी रही हूं। 


कमला - जब तक दम में दम है तब तक तेरे काम से बाहर नहीं हूं। 


कमला वहां से रवाना हुई। उसके जाने के बाद किशोरी भी अपनी सखियों को साथ ले वहां से चली और थोड़ी ही दूर पर एक बड़ी हवेली के अंदर जा पहुंची।

----------


## xman

अब हम आपको एक दूसरी सरजमीन में ले चलकर एक दूसरे ही रमणीक स्थान की सैर करा तथा इसके साथ-ही-साथ बड़े-बड़े ताज्जुब के खेल और अद्भुत बातों को दिखाकर अपने किस्से का सिलसिला दुरुस्त किया चाहते हैं। मगर यहां एक जरूरी बात लिख देने की इच्छा होती है जिसके जानने से आगे चलकर आपको कुछ ज्यादे आनंद मिलेगा। 


इस जगह बहुत-सी अद्भुत बातों को पढ़कर आप ऐसा न समझ लें कि यह तिलिस्म है और इसमें ऐसी बातें हुआ ही करती हैं, बल्कि उसे दुरुस्त और होने वाली समझकर खूब गौर करें क्योंकि अभी यह पहला ही भाग है। इस संतति के चार भागों में तो हम तिलिस्म का नाम भी न लेंगे, आगे चलकर देखा जायगा। 


आप ध्यान कर लें कि एक अच्छे रमणीक स्थान में पहुंचकर सैर कर रहे हैं। यह जमीन भी लगभग हजार गज के चौड़ी और इतनी ही लंबी होगी, चारों तरफ की चार खूबसूरत पहाड़ियों से घिरी हुई है। बीच की सब्जी और गुलबूटों की बहार देखने ही लायक है। इस कुदरती बगीचे में जंगली फूलों के पेड़ ज्यादे दिखाई देते हैं, उन्हीं में मिले-जुले गुलाबों के पौधे भी बेशुमार हैं और कोई भी ऐसा नहीं जिसमें सुंदर कलियां और फूल न दिखाई देते हों। बीच में बड़े-बड़े तीन झरने भी खूबसूरती से बह रहे हैं। बरसात का मौसम है, चारों तरफ से पहाड़ों पर से गिरता हुआ जल इन झरनों में जोश मार रहा है। पूरब तरफ पहाड़ी के नीचे पहुंचकर ये तीनों झरने एक हो गए हैं और अंदाज से ज्यादे आया हुआ जल गड्ढे में गिरकर न मालूम कहां निकल जाता है। यहां की आबोहवा ऐसी उत्तम है कि अगर वर्षों का बीमार भी आवे तो दो दिन में तंदुरुस्त हो जाय और यहां की सैर से कभी जी न घबड़ाए। 


बीचोंबीच में एक आलीशान इमारत बनी हुई है, मगर चाहे उसमें हर तरह की सफाई क्यों न हो फिर भी किसी पुराने जमाने की मालूम होती है। उसी इमारत के सामने एक छोटी-सी खूबसूरत बावली बनी हुई है जिसके चारों तरफ की जमीन कुछ ज्यादा खूबसूरत मालूम पड़ती है और फूल-पत्ते भी मौके से लगाए हुए हैं। 


यह इमारत सुनसान और उदास नहीं है, इसमें पंद्रह-बीस नौजवान खूबसूरत औरतों का डेरा है। देखिए इस शाम के सुहावने समय में वे सब घर से निकलकर चारों तरफ मैदान में घूम-घूमकर जिंदगी का मजा ले रही हैं। सभी खुश, सभी की मस्तानी चाल, सभी फूलों को तोड़-तोड़कर आपस में गेंदबाजी कर रही हैं। हमारे नौजवान नायक कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह भी एक हसीन नाजनीन के हाथ में हाथ दिये बावली के पूरब की तरफ टहल रहे हैं, बात-बात में हंसी-दिल्लगी हो रही है, दीन-दुनिया की सुध भूले हुए हें। 


लीजिए वे दोनों थककर बावली के किनारे एक खूबसूरत संगमर्मर की चट्टान पर बैठ गये और बातचीत होने लगी - 


इंद्र - माधवी, मेरा शक किसी तरह नहीं जाता। क्या सचमुच तुम वही हो जो उस दिन गंगा किनारे जंगल में झूला झूल रही थीं 


माधवी - आप रोज मुझसे यही सवाल करते हैं और मैं कसम खाकर इसका जवाब दे चुकी हूं, मगर अफसोस कि मेरी बात पर विश्वास नहीं करते। 


इंद्र - (अंगूठी की तरफ देखकर) इस तस्वीर से कुछ फर्क मालूम होता है। 


माधवी - यह दोष मुसव्वर1 का है। 


इंद्र - खैर जो हो फिर भी तुमने मुझे अपने वश में कर रखा है। 


माधवी - जी हां ठीक है, मुझसे मिलने का उद्योग तो आप ही ने किया था। 


इंद्र - अगर मैं उद्योग न करता तो क्या तुम मुझे जबर्दस्ती ले आतीं 


माधवी - खैर जाने दीजिए, मैं कबूल करती हूं कि आपने मेरे ऊपर अहसान किया, बस! 


इंद्र - (हंसकर) बेशक तुम्हारे ऊपर अहसान किया कि दिल और जान तुम्हारे हवाले किये। 


माधवी - (शर्माकर और सिर नीचा करके) बस रहने दीजिए, ज्यादा सफाई न दीजिए! 


इंद्र - अच्छा इन बातों को छोड़ो और अपने वादे को याद करो आज कौन दिन है बस आज तुम्हारा पूरा हाल सुने बिना न मानूंगा चाहे जो हो, मगर देखो फिर उन भारी कसमों की याद दिलाता हूं जो मैं कई दफे तुम्हें दे चुका, मुझसे झूठ कभी न बोलना नहीं तो अफसोस करोगी। 


माधवी - (कुछ देर तक सोचकर) अच्छा आज भर मुझे और माफ कीजिए, आपसे बढ़कर मैं दुनिया में किसी को नहीं समझती, आप ही की शपथ खाकर कहती हूं कि कल जो पूछेंगे सब ठीक-ठीक कह दूंगी, कुछ न छिपाऊंगी। (आसमान की तरफ देखकर) अब समय हो गया, मुझे दो घंटे की फुरसत दीजिए। 


इंद्र - (लंबी सांस लेकर) खैर कल ही सही, जाओ मगर दो घंटे से ज्यादा न लगाना। 


1. चित्रकार। 


माधवी उठी और मकान के अंदर चली गई। उसके जाने के बाद इंद्रजीतसिंह अकेले रह गये और सोचने लगे कि यह माधवी कौन है इसका कोई बड़ा बुजुर्ग भी है या नहीं! यह अपना हाल क्यों छिपाती है! सुबह-शाम दो-दो तीन-तीन घंटे के लिए कहां और किससे मिलने जाती है इसमें तो कोई शक नहीं कि यह मुझसे मुहब्बत करती है मगर ताज्जुब है कि मुझे यहां क्यों कैद कर रखा है1 चाहे यह सरजमीन कैसी ही सुंदर और दिल लुभाने वाली क्यों न हो, फिर भी मेरी तबीयत यहां से उचाट हो रही है। क्या करें, कोई तरकीब नहीं सूझती, बाहर का कोई रास्ता नहीं दिखाई देता, यह तो मुमकिन ही नहीं कि पहाड़ चढ़कर कोई पार हो जाये, और यह भी दिल नहीं कबूल करता कि इसे किसी तरह रंज करूं और अपना मतलब निकालूं, क्योंकि मैं अपनी जान इस पर न्यौछावर कर चुका हूं। 


ऐसी-ऐसी बहुत-सी बातों को सोचते इनका जी बेचैन हो गया, घबड़ाकर उठ खड़े हुए और इधर-उधर टहलकर दिल बहलाने लगे। चश्मे का जल निहायत साफ था, बीच की छोटी-छोटी खुशरंग कंकरियां और तेजी के साथ दौड़ती हुई मछलियां साफ दिखाई पड़ती थीं, इसी की कैफियत देखते किनारे-किनारे जाकर दूर निकल गए और वहां पहुंचे जहां तीनों चश्मों का संगम हो गया था और अंदाज से ज्यादा आया हुआ जल पहाड़ी के नीचे एक गड्ढे में गिर रहा था। 


एक बारीक आवाज इनके कान में आई। सिर उठाकर पहाड़ की तरफ देखने लगे। ऊपर पंद्रह-बीस गज की दूरी पर एक औरत दिखाई पड़ी जिसे अब तक इन्होंने इस हाते के अंदर कभी नहीं देखा था। उस औरत ने हाथ के इशारे से ठहरने के लिए कहा तथा ढोकों की आड़ में जहां तक बन पड़ा अपने को छिपाती हुई नीचे उतर आयी और आड़ देकर इंद्रजीतसिंह के पास इस तरह खड़ी हो गयी जिससे उन नौजवान छोकरियों में से कोई इसे देखने न पावे जो यहां की रहने वालियां चारों तरफ घूमकर चुहलबाजी में दिल बहला रही हैं और जिनका कुछ हाल हम ऊपर लिख आये हैं।

----------


## xman

उस औरत ने एक लपेटा हुआ कागज इंद्रजीतसिंह के हाथ में दिया। इन्होंने कुछ पूछना चाहा मगर उसने यह कहकर कुमार का मुंह बंद कर दिया कि ''बस जो कुछ है इसी चीठी से आपको मालूम हो जायगा, मैं जुबानी कुछ कहा नहीं चाहती और न यहां ठहरने का मौका है, क्योंकि कोई देख लेगा तो हम-आप दोनों ऐसी आफत में फंस जायेंगे कि जिससे छुटकारा मुश्किल होगा। मैं उसी की लौंडी हूं जिसने यह चीठी आपके पास भेजी है।'' 


उसकी बात का इंद्रजीतसिंह क्या जवाब देंगे इसका इंतजार न करके वह औरत पहाड़ी पर चढ़ गई और चालीस-पचास हाथ जा एक गड्ढे में घुसकर न मालूम कहां लोप हो गई। इंद्रजीतसिंह ताज्जुब में आकर खड़े आधी घड़ी तक उस तरफ देखते रहे मगर फिर वह नजर न आई। लाचार इन्होंने कागज खोला और बड़े गौर से पढ़ने लगे, यह लिखा था : 


''हाय, मैंने तस्वीर बनकर अपने को आपके हाथ में सौंपा, मगर आपने मेरी कुछ भी खबर न ली, बल्कि एक दूसरी ही औरत के फंदे में फंस गये जिसने मेरी सूरत बना आपको पूरा धोखा दिया। सच है, वह परीजमाल जब आपके बगल में बैठी है तो फिर मेरी सुध क्यों आने लगी! 


आपको मेरी ही कसम है, पढ़ने के बाद इस चीठी के इतने टुकड़े कर डालिये कि एक अक्षर भी दुरुस्त न बचने पावे। 


आपकी दासी - किशोरी।'' 


इस चीठी के पढ़ते ही कुमार के कलेजे में एक धड़कन-सी पैदा हुई। घबराकर एक चट्टान पर बैठ गये और सोचने लगे - ''मैंने पहले ही कहा था कि इस तस्वीर से उसकी सूरत नहीं मिलती। चाहे यह कितनी ही हसीन और खूबसूरत क्यों न हो मगर मैंने तो अपने को उसी के हाथ बेच डाला है जिसकी तस्वीर खुशकिस्मती से अब तक मेरे हाथ में मौजूद है। तब क्या करना चाहिए यकायक इससे तमाशा करना भी मुनासिब नहीं। अगर यह इसी जगह मुझे छोड़कर चली जाय और अपनी सहेलियों को भी लेती जाय तो मैं क्या करूंगा घबड़ाकर सिवाय प्राण दे देने के और क्या कर सकता हूं, क्योंकि यहां से निकलने का रास्ता मालूम नहीं। यह भी नहीं हो सकता कि इन दोनों पहाड़ियों पर चढ़कर पार हो जाऊं, क्योंकि सिवाय ऊंची सीधी चट्टान के चढ़ने लायक रास्ता कहीं भी नहीं मालूम पड़ता। खैर जो हो, आज मैं जरूर उसके दिल में कुछ खुटका पैदा करूंगा। नहीं-नहीं, आज भर और चुप रहना चाहिए, कल उसने अपना हाल कहने का वादा किया ही है, आखिर कुछ-न-कुछ झूठ जरूर कहेगी, बस उसी समय टोकूंगा। एक बात और है। (कुछ रुककर) अच्छा देखा जायेगा। यह औरत जो मुझे चीठी दे गई है यहां किस तरह पहुंची (पहाड़ी की तरफ देखकर) जितनी दूर ऊंचे उसे मैंने देखा था वहां तक तो चढ़ जाने का रास्ता मालूम होता है, शायद इतनी दूर तक लोगों की आमदरफ्त होती होगी। खैर ऊपर चलकर देखूं तो सही कि बाहर निकल जाने के लिए कोई सुरंग तो नहीं है।'' 


इंद्रजीतसिंह उस पहाड़ी पर वहां तक चढ़ गये जहां वह औरत नजर पड़ी थी। ढूंढ़ने से एक सुरंग ऐसी नजर आई जिसमें आदमी बखूबी घुस सकता था। उन्हें विश्वास हो गया कि इसी राह से वह आई थी और बेशक हम भी इसी राह से बाहर हो जायेंगे। खुशी-खुशी उस सुरंग में घुसे। दस-बारह कदम अंधेरे में गये होंगे कि पैर के नीचे जल मालूम पड़ा। ज्यों-ज्यों आगे जाते थे जल ज्यादे जान पड़ता था, मगर यह भी हौसला किये बराबर चले ही गये। जब गले बराबर जल में जा पहुंचे और मालूम हुआ कि आगे ऊपर चट्टान जल के साथ मिली हुई है, तैरकर भी कोई नहीं जा सकता और रास्ता बिल्कुल नीचे की तरफ झुकता अर्थात ढलवां ही मिलता जाता है तो लाचार होकर लौट आए मगर इन्हें विश्वास हो गया कि वह औरत जरूर इसी राह से आई थी क्योंकि उसे गीले कपड़े पहिरे इन्होंने देखा भी था। 


वे औरतें जो पहाड़ी के बीच वाले दिलचस्प मैदान में घूम रही थीं इंद्रजीतसिंह को कहीं न देख घबरा गईं और दौड़ती हुई उस हवेली के अंदर पहुंचीं जिसका जिक्र हम ऊपर कर आये हैं। तमाम मकान छान डाला, जब पता न लगा तो उन्हीं में से एक बोली, ''बस अब सुरंग के पास चलना चाहिए जरूर उसी जगह होंगे।'' आखिर वे सब औरतें वहां जा पहुंची जहां सुरंग के बाहर निकलकर गीले कपड़े पहिरे इंद्रजीतसिंह खड़े कुछ सोच रहे थे। 


इंद्रजीतसिंह को सोच - विचार करते और सुरंग में आते - जाते दो घंटे लग गये। रात हो गई थी, चंद्रमा पहले ही से निकले हुए थे जिसकी चांदनी ने दिलचस्प जमीन में फैलकर अजीब समां जमा रखा था। दो घंटे बीत जाने पर माधवी भी लौट आयी थी मगर उस मकान में या उसके चारों तरफ अपनी किसी लौंडी या सहेली को न देख घबरा गई और उस समय तो उसका कलेजा और भी दहलने लगा जब उसने देखा कि अभी तक घर में चिराग तक नहीं जला। उसने भी इधर-उधर ढूंढ़ना नापसंद किया और सीधे उसी सुरंग के पास पहुंची। अपनी सब सखियों और लौंडियों को भी वहां पाया और यह भी देखा कि इंद्रजीतसिंह गीले कपड़े पहिरे सुरंग के मुहाने से नीचे की तरफ आ रहे हैं। 


क्रोध से भरी माधवी ने अपनी सखियों की तरफ देखकर धीरे से कहा, ''लानत है तुम लोगों की गफलत पर! इसलिए तुम हरामखोरिनों को मैंने यहां रखा था!'' गुस्सा ज्यादा चढ़ आया था और होंठ कांप रहे थे इससे कुछ और ज्यादे न कह सकी, फिर भी इंद्रजीतसिंह के नीचे आने तक बड़ी कोशिश से माधवी ने अपने गुस्से को पचाया और बनावटी तौर पर हंसकर इंद्रजीतसिंह से पूछा, ''क्या आप उस नहर के अंदर गये थे' 


इंद्र - हां। 


माधवी - भला यह कौन-सी नादानी थी! न मालूम इसके अंदर कितने कीड़े-मकोड़े और बिच्छू होंगे। हम लोगों को तो डर के मारे कभी यहां खड़े होने का भी हौसला नहीं पड़ता। 


इंद्र - घूमते-फिरते चश्मे का तमाशा देखते यहां तक आ पहुंचे, जी में आया कि देखें यह गुफा कितनी दूर तक चली गई है। जब अंदर गया तो पानी में भीगकर लौटना पड़ा। 


माधवी - खैर चलिए कपड़े बदलिए। 


कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह का खयाल और भी मजबूत हो गया। वह सोचने लगे कि इस सुरंग में जरूर कोई भेद है, तभी तो ये सब घबड़ाई हुई यहां आ जमा हुईं। 


इंद्रजीतसिंह आज तमाम रात सोच-विचार में पड़े रहे। इनके रंग-ढंग से माधवी का भी माथा ठनका और वह भी रात-भर चारों तरफ दौड़ती रही।

----------


## xman

दूसरे दिन खा-पीकर निश्चिंत होने के बाद दोपहर को जब दोनों एकांत में बैठे तो इंद्रजीतसिंह ने माधवी से कहा - 


''अब मुझसे सब्र नहीं हो सकता, आज तुम्हारा ठीक-ठीक हाल सुने बिना कभी न मानूंगा और इससे बढ़कर निश्चिंती का समय भी दूसरा न मिलेगा।'' 


माधवी - जी हां, आज मैं जरूर अपना हाल कहूंगी। 


इंद्र - तो बस कह चलो, अब देर काहे की है पहले यह बताओ कि तुम्हारे मां-बाप कहां हैं और यह सरजमीन किस इलाके में है जिसके अंदर मैं बेहोश करके लाया गया 


माधवी - यह इलाका गयाजी का है, यहां के राजा की मैं लड़की हूं, इस समय मैं खुद मालिक हूं, मां-बाप को मरे पांच वर्ष हो गये। 


इंद्र - ओह-ओह, तो मैं गयाजी के इलाके में आ पहुंचा! (कुछ सोचकर) तो तुम मेरे लिए चुनार गई थीं 


माधवी - जी हां, मैं चुनार गई थी और यह अंगूठी जो आपके हाथ में है सौदागर की मार्फत मैंने ही आपके पास भेजी थी। 


इंद्र - हां ठीक है, तो मालूम पड़ता है, किशोरी भी तुम्हारा ही नाम है। 


किशोरी के नाम ने माधवी को चौंका दिया और घबराहट में डाल दिया, मालूम हुआ जैसे उसकी छाती में किसी ने बड़ी जोर से मुक्का मारा हो। फौरन उसका खयाल उस सुरंग पर गया जिसके अंदर से गीले कपड़े पहिरे हुए इंद्रजीतसिंह निकले थे। वह सोचने लगी, ''इनका उस सुरंग के अंदर जाना बेसबब नहीं था, या तो कोई मेरा दुश्मन आ पहुंचा था या मेरी सखियों में से किसी ने भांडा फोड़ा।'' इसी वक्त से इंद्रजीतसिंह का खौफ भी उसके कलेजे में बैठ गया और वह इतना घबराई कि किसी तरह अपने को सम्हाल न सकी, बहाना करके उनके पास से उठ खड़ी हुई और बाहर दालान में जाकर टहलने लगी। 


इंद्रजीतसिंह भी चेहरे के चढ़ाव-उतार से उसके चित्त का भाव समझ गये और बहाना करके बाहर जाती समय उसे रोकना मुनासिब न समझकर चुप रहे। 


आधे घंटे तक माधवी उस दालान में टहलती रही, जब उसका जी कुछ ठिकाने हुआ तब उसने टहलना बंद किया और एक दूसरे कमरे में चली गई जिसमें उसकी दो सखियों का डेरा था जिन्हें वह जान से ज्यादा मानती थी और जिनका बहुत कुछ भरोसा भी रखती थी। ये दोनों सखियां भी जिनका नाम ललिता और तिलोत्तमा था उसे बहुत चाहती थीं और ऐयारी विद्या को भी अच्छी तरह जानती थीं। 


माधवी को कुसमय आते देख उसकी दोनों सखियां जो इस वक्त पलंग पर लेटी हुई कुछ बातें कर रही थीं, घबराकर उठ बैठीं और तिलोत्तमा ने आगे बढ़कर पूछा, ''बहिन, क्या है जो इस वक्त यहां आई हो तुम्हारे चेहरे पर तरद्दुद की निशानी पायी जाती है।'' 


माधवी - क्या कहूं बहिन, इस समय वह बात हुई जिसकी कभी उम्मीद न थी! 


ललिता - सो क्या, कुछ कहो तो! 


माधवी - चलो बैठो कहती हूं, इसीलिए तो आई हूं। 


बैठने के बाद कुछ देर तक तो माधवी चुप रही, इसके बाद इंद्रजीतसिंह से जो कुछ बातचीत हुई थी कहकर बोली, ''इसमें कोई शक नहीं कि किशोरी का कोई दूत यहां आ पहुंचा और उसी ने यह सब भेद खोला है। मैं तो उसी समय खटकी थी जब उनको गीले कपड़े पहिरे सुरंग के मुंह पर देखा था। बड़ी ही मुश्किल हुई, मैं इनको यहां से बाहर अपने महल में भी नहीं ले जा सकती, क्योंकि वह चाण्डाल सुनेगा तो पूरी दुर्गत कर डालेगा, और मैं उस पर किसी तरह का दबाव भी नहीं डाल सकती क्योंकि राज्य का काम बिल्कुल उसी के हाथ में है, जब चाहे चौपट कर डाले! जब राज्य ही नष्ट हुआ तो फिर यह सुख कहां अभी तक तो इंद्रजीतसिंह का हाल उसे बिल्कुल नहीं मालूम है मगर अब क्या होगा सो नहीं कह सकती!'' 


माधवी घंटे भर तक अपनी चालाक सखियों से राय मिलाती रही, आखिर जो कुछ करना था उसे निश्चय कर वहां से उठी और उस कमरे में पहुंची जिसमें इंद्रजीतसिंह को छोड़ आई थी। 


जब तक माधवी अपनी सखियों के साथ बैठी बातचीत करती रही तब तक हमारे इंद्रजीतसिंह भी अपने ध्यान में डूबे रहे। अब माधवी के साथ उन्हें कैसा बर्ताव करना चाहिए और किस चालाकी से अपना पल्ला छुड़ाना चाहिए सो सब उन्होंने सोच लिया और उसी ढंग पर चलने लगे। 


जब माधवी इंद्रजीतसिंह के पास आई तो उन्होंने पूछा, ''क्यों एकदम घबराकर कहां चली गई थीं' 


माधवी - न मालूम क्यों जी मिचला गया था, इसीलिए दौड़ी चली गई। कुछ गरमी भी मालूम होने लगी, जाकर एक कै की तब होश ठिकाने हुए। 


इंद्र - अब तबीयत कैसी है 


माधवी - अब तो अच्छी है। 


इसके बाद इंद्रजीतसिंह ने कुछ छेड़-छाड़ न की और हंसी-खुशी में दिन बिता दिया, क्योंकि जो कुछ करना था वह तो दिल में था जाहिर में तकरार कर माधवी के दिल में शक पैदा करना मुनासिब न समझा। 


माधवी का तो मालूम ही था कि वह शाम को चिराग जले बाद इंद्रजीतसिंह से पूछकर दो घंटे के लिए न मालूम किस राह से कहीं जाया करती थी, आज भी अपने वक्त पर उसने जाने का इरादा किया और इंद्रजीतसिंह से छुट्टी मांगी।

----------


## xman

इंद्र - न मालूम क्यों तुमसे कुछ ऐसी मोहब्बत हो गई है कि एक पल को भी आंखों के सामने से दूर जाने देने को जी नहीं चाहता, मुझे उम्मीद है कि तुम मेरी बात मान लोगी और कहीं जाने का इरादा न करोगी। 


माधवी - (खुश होकर) शुक्र है कि आपको मेरा इतना ध्यान है, अगर ऐसी मर्जी है तो मैं बहुत जल्द लौट आऊंगी। 


इंद्र - आज तो नहीं जाने देंगे। अहा, देखो कैसी घटा उठी आ रही है, वाह इस समय भी तुम्हारे जी में कुछ रस नहीं पैदा होता! 


इस समय इंद्रजीतसिंह ने दो-एक बातें जिस ढंग से माधवी से कीं इसके पहले नहीं की थीं इसलिए उसके जी की कली खिली जाती थी, मगर वह ऐसे फेर में पड़ी हुई थी कि जी ही जानता होगा, न तो इंद्रजीतसिंह को नाखुश करना चाहती थी और न अपने नित के काम में ही बाधा डालने की ताकत रखती थी। आखिर कुछ सोच-विचारकर इस समय इंद्रजीतसिंह का हुक्म मानना ही उसने मुनासिब समझा और हंसी-खुशी में दिल बहलाया। आज चारपाई पर लेटे हुए इंद्रजीतसिंह के पास रहकर उनको अपने जाल में फंसाने के लिए उसने क्या-क्या काम किए इसे हम अपनी सीधी-सादी लेखनी से लिखना पसंद नहीं करते, हमारे मनचले पाठक बिना समझे भी न रहेंगे। माधवी को इस बात का बिल्कुल खयाल न था कि शादी होने पर ही किसी से हंसना-बोलना मुनासिब है। वह जी का आ जाना ही शादी समझती थी। चाहे वह अभी तक कुंआरी ही क्यों न हो मगर मेरा जी नहीं चाहता कि मैं उसे कुंआरी लिखूं, क्योंकि उसकी चाल-चलन ठीक न थी। यह सभी कोई जानते हैं कि खराब चाल-चलन रहने का नतीजा बहुत बुरा होता है मगर माधवी के दिल में इसका गुमान भी न था। 


इंद्रजीतसिंह के रोकने से माधवी अपने नियम तौर पर जहां वह रोज जाती थी आज न गई मगर इस सबब से आज उसका जी बेचैन था। आधी रात के बाद जब इंद्रजीतसिंह गहरी नींद में सो रहे थे वह अपनी चारपाई से उठी और जहां रोज जाती थी चली गई, हां आने में उसे आज बहुत देर लगी। इसी बीच में इंद्रजीतसिंह की आंख खुली और माधवी का पलंग खाली देख उन्हें निश्चय हो गया कि आज भी वह अपने रोज के ठिकाने पर जरूर गई। 


वह कौन-सी ऐसी जगह है जहां बिना गये माधवी का जी नहीं मानता और ऐसा करने से वह एक दिन भी अपने को क्यों नहीं रोक सकती इसी सोच-विचार में इंद्रजीतसिंह को फिर नींद न आई और वह बराबर जागते ही रह गये। जब माधवी आई तब वह जाग रहे थे मगर इस तरह खुर्राटे लेने लगे कि माधवी को उनके जागते रहने का जरा भी गुमान न हुआ। 


इसी सोच-विचार और दाव-घात में कई दिन बीत गये और इंद्रजीतसिंह ने उसका शाम का जाना बिलकुल रोक दिया। वह अब भी आधी रात को बराबर जाया करती और सुबह होने के पहले ही लौट आती। 


एक दिन रात को इंद्रजीतसिंह खूब होशियार रहे और किसी तरह अपनी आंखों में नींद को न आने दिया, एक बारीक कपड़े से मुंह ढंके चारपाई पर लेटे धीरे-धीरे खुर्राटे लेते रहे। 


आधी रात के बाद माधवी अपने पलंग पर से उठी और धीरे-धीरे इंद्रजीतसिंह के पास आकर कुछ देर तक देखती रही। जब उसे निश्चय हो गया कि वह सो रहे हैं तब उसने अपने आंचल के साथ बंधी ताली से एक अलमारी खोली और उसमें से एक लंबी चाभी निकाल फिर इंद्रजीतसिंह के पास आई तथा कुछ देर तक खड़ी रहकर, वह सो रहे हैं इस बात का निश्चय कर लिया। इसके बाद उसने वह शमादान गुल कर दिया जो एक तरफ खूबसूरत चौकी के ऊपर जल रहा था। 


माधवी की यह सब कार्रवाई इंद्रजीतसिंह देख रहे थे। जब उसने शमादान गुल किया और कमरे के बाहर जाने लगी वह अपनी चारपाई से उठ खड़े हुए और दबे कदम तथा अपने को हर तरह से छिपाये हुए उसके पीछे रवाना हुए। 


सोने वाले कमरे से बाहर निकल माधवी एक दूसरी कोठरी के पास पहुंची और उसी चाभी से जो उसने अलमारी में से निकाली थी उस कोठरी का ताला खोला मगर अंदर जाकर फिर बंद कर लिया। कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह इससे ज्यादे कुछ न देख सके और अफसोस करते हुए उसी कमरे की तरफ लौटे जिसमें उनका पलंग था। 


अभी कमरे के दरवाजे तक पहुंचे भी न थे कि पीछे से किसी ने उनके मोढ़े पर हाथ रखा। वे चौंके और पीछे फिरकर देखने लगे। एक औरत नजर पड़ी मगर उसे किसी तरह पहचान न सके। उस औरत ने हाथ के इशारे से उन्हें मैदान की तरफ चलने के लिए कहा और इंद्रजीतसिंह भी बेखटके उसके पीछे मैदान में दूर तक चले गये। वह औरत एक जगह खड़ी हो गई और बोली, ''क्या तुम मुझे पहचान सकते हो' इसके जवाब में इंद्रजीतसिंह ने कहा, ''नहीं, तुम्हारी-सी काली औरत तो आज तक मैंने देखी ही नहीं!'' 


समय अच्छा था, आसमान पर बादल के टुकड़े इधर-उधर घूम रहे थे, चंद्रमा निकला हुआ था जो कभी-कभी बादलों में छिप जाता और थोड़ी ही देर में फिर साफ दिखाई देता था। वह औरत बहुत ही काली थी और उसके कपड़े भी गीले थे। इंद्रजीतसिंह उसे पहचान न सके, तब उसने अपना बाजू खोला और एक जख्म का दाग उन्हें दिखाकर फिर पूछा, ''क्या अब भी तुम मुझे नहीं पहचान सकते' 


इंद्र - (खुश होकर) क्या मैं तुम्हें चाची कहकर पुकार सकता हूं 


औरत - हां, बेशक पुकार सकते हो। 


इंद्र - अब मेरी जान बची, अब मैं समझा कि यहां से निकल भागूंगा। 


औरत - अब तो तुम यहां से बखूबी निकल जा सकते हो क्योंकि जिस राह से माधवी जाती है वह तुमने देख ही लिया है और उस जगह को भी बखूबी जान गये होगे जहां वह ताली रखती है, मगर खाली निकल भागने में मजा नहीं है। मैं चाहती हूं कि इसके साथ ही कुछ फायदा भी हो। आखिर मेरा यहां आना ही किस काम का होगा और उस मेहनत का नतीजा भी क्या निकलेगा जो तुम्हारा पता लगाने के लिए हम लोगों ने की है सिवाय इसके तुम यह भी क्योंकर जान सकते हो कि माधवी कहां जाती है या क्या करती है 


इंद्र - हां बेशक, इस तरह तो सिवाय भागने के और कोई फायदा नहीं हो सकता फिर जो हुक्म करो मैं तैयार हूं। 


औरत - जब माधवी उस राह से बाहर जाय तो उसके पीछे हो जाने से उसका सब हाल मालूम होगा और हमारा काम भी निकलेगा। 


इंद्र - मगर यह कैसे हो सकेगा वह तो कोठरी के अंदर जाते ही ताला बंद कर लेती है। 


औरत - हां सो ठीक है, मगर तुमने देखा होगा कि उस दरवाजे के बीचोंबीच में ताला जड़ा है जिसे खोलकर वह अंदर गई और फिर उसी ताले को भीतर से बंद कर दिया। 


इंद्र - मैंने अच्छी तरह खयाल नहीं किया। 


औरत - मैं बखूबी देख चुकी हूं, उस ताले में बाहर-भीतर दोनों तरफ से ताली लगती है। 


इंद्र - खैर इससे मतलब 


औरत - मतलब यही है कि अगर इसी तरह की एक ताली हमारे पास भी हो तो उसके पीछे जाने का अच्छा मौका मिले। 


इंद्र - अगर ऐसा हो तो क्या बात! 


औरत - यह कोई बड़ी बात नहीं, जहां वह ताली रखती है वह जगह तो तुम्हें मालूम ही होगी 


इंद्र - हां मालूम है। 


औरत - बस तो मुझे वह जगह बता दो और तुम आराम करो, मैं कल आकर उस ताली का सांचा ले जाऊंगी और परसों उसी तरह की दूसरी ताली बना लाऊंगी। 


जहां ताली रहती थी उस जगह का पता पूछकर वह काली औरत चली गई और इंद्रजीतसिंह अपने पलंग पर जाकर सो रहे।

----------


## xman

इंद्रजीतसिंह ने दूसरे दिन पुनः नियत समय पर माधवी को जाने न दिया, आधी रात तक हंसी-दिल्लगी ही में काटी, इसके बाद दोनों अपने-अपने पलंग पर सो रहे। कुमार को तो खुटका लगा ही हुआ था कि आज वह काली औरत आवेगी इसलिए उन्हें नींद न आई, बारीक चादर में मुंह ढांके पड़े रहे, मगर माधवी थोड़ी ही देर में सो गई। 


वह काली औरत भी अपने मौके पर आ पहुंची। पहले तो उसने दरवाजे पर खड़े होकर झांका, जब सन्नाटा मालूम हुआ अंदर चली आई और दरवाजा धीरे से बंद कर लिया। इंद्रजीतसिंह उठ बैठे। उससे अपने मुंह पर उंगली रख चुप रहने का इशारा किया और माधवी के पास पहुंचकर उसे देखा, मालूम हुआ कि वह अच्छी तरह सो रही है। 


काली औरत ने अपने बटुए में से बेहोशी की बुकनी निकाली और धीरे से माधवी को सुंघा दिया। थोड़ी देर तक खड़ी रहने के बाद माधवी की नब्ज देखी, जब विश्वास हो गया कि वह बेहोश हो गई तब उसके आंचल से ताली खोल ली और अलमारी में से सुरंग (जिस राह से माधवी आती-जाती थी) की ताली निकाल मोम पर उसका सांचा लिया और फिर उसी तरह ताली अलमारी में रख ताला बंद कर अलमारी की ताली पुनः माधवी के आंचल में बांध इंद्रजीतसिंह के पास आकर बोली, ''मैं सांचा ले चुकी, अब जाती हूं, कल दूसरी ताली बनाकर लाऊंगी, तुम माधवी को रातभर इसी तरह बेहोश पड़ी रहने दो। आज वह अपने ठिकाने न जा सकी इसीलिए सबेरे देखना कैसा घबड़ाती है।'' 


सुबह को कुछ दिन चढ़े माधवी की आंख खुली, घबराकर उठ बैठी। उसने अपने दिल का भाव बहुत कुछ छिपाया मगर उसके चेहरे पर बदहवासी बनी रही जिससे इंद्रजीतसिंह समझ गये कि रात इसकी आंख न खुली और रोज की जगह पर न जा सकी इसका इसे बहुत रंज है। दूसरे दिन आधी रात बीतने पर इंद्रजीतसिंह को सोता समझ माधवी अपने पलंग पर से उठी, शमादान बुझाकर अलमारी में से ताली निकाली और कमरे के बाहर हो उसी कोठरी के पास पहुंची, ताला खोल अंदर गई और भीतर से ताला बंद कर लिया। इंद्रजीतसिंह भी छिपे हुए माधवी के साथ-ही-साथ कमरे के बाहर निकले थे, जब वह कोठरी के अंदर चली गई तो यह इधर-उधर देखने लगे, उस काली औरत को भी पास ही मौजूद पाया। 


माधवी के जाने के आधी घड़ी बाद काली औरत ने उसी नई ताली से कोठरी का दरवाजा खोला जो बमूजिब सांचे के आज वह बनाकर लाई थी। इंद्रजीतसिंह को साथ ले अंदर जाकर फिर वह ताला बंद कर दिया। भीतर बिल्कुल अंधेरा था इसलिए काली औरत को अपने बटुए से सामान निकाल मोमबत्ती जलानी पड़ी जिससे मालूम हुआ कि इस छोटी-सी कोठरी में केवल बीस-पचीस सीढ़ियां नीचे उतरने के लिए बनी हैं, अगर बिना रोशनी किये ये दोनों आगे बढ़ते तो बेशक नीचे गिरकर अपने सिर, मुंह या पैर से हाथ धोते। 


दोनों नीचे उतरे, वहां एक बंद दरवाजा और मिला, वह भी उसी ताली से खुल गया। अब एक बहुत लंबी सुरंग में दूर तक जाने की नौबत पहुंची। गौर करने से साफ मालूम होता था कि यह सुरंग पहाड़ी के नीचे - नीचे तैयार की गई है, क्योंकि चारों तरफ सिवाय पत्थर के ईंट-चूना-लकड़ी दिखाई नहीं पड़ती थी। यह सुरंग अंदाज में दो सौ गज लंबी होगी। इसे तै करने के बाद फिर बंद दरवाजा मिला। उसे खोलने पर यहां भी ऊपर चढ़ने के लिए वैसी ही सीढ़ियां मिलीं जैसी शुरू में पहली कोठरी खोलने पर मिली थीं। काली औरत समझ गई कि अब यह सुरंग खतम हो गई और इस कोठरी का दरवाजा खुलने से हम लोग जरूर किसी मकान या कमरे में पहुंचेंगे, इसलिए उसने कोठरी को अच्छी तरह देख-भालकर मोमबत्ती गुल कर दी। 


हम ऊपर लिख आये हैं और फिर याद दिलाते हैं कि सुरंग में जितने दरवाजे हैं सभी में इसी किस्म के ताले लगे हैं जिनमें बाहर-भीतर दोनों तरफ से चाभी लगती है, इस हिसाब से ताला लगाने का सूराख इस पार से उस पार तक ठहरा, अगर दरवाजे के उस तरफ अंधेरा न हो तो उस सूराख में आंख लगाकर उधर की चीज बखूबी देखने में आ सकती है। 


जब काली औरत मोमबत्ती गुल कर चुकी तो उसी ताली के सुराख से आती हुई एक बारीक रोशनी कोठरी के अंदर मालूम पड़ी। उस ऐयारा ने सूराख में आंख लगाकर देखा। एक बहुत बड़ा आलीशान कमरा बड़े तकल्लुफ से सजा हुआ नजर पड़ा, उसी कमरे में बेशकीमती मसहरी पर एक अधेड़ आदमी के पास बैठी कुछ बातचीत और हंसी-दिल्लगी करती हुई माधवी भी दिखाई पड़ी। अब विश्वास हो गया कि इसी से मिलने के लिए माधवी रोज आया करती है। इस मर्द में किसी तरह की खूबसूरती न थी तिस पर भी माधवी न मालूम इसकी किस खूबी पर जी जान से मर रही थी और यहां आने में अगर इंद्रजीतसिंह विघ्न डालते थे तो क्यों इतना परेशान हो जाती थी। 


उस काली औरत ने इंद्रजीतसिंह को भी उधर का हाल देखने के लिए कहा। कुमार बहुत देर तक देखते रहे। उन दोनों में क्या बातचीत हो रही थी सो तो मालूम न हुआ मगर उनके हाव-भाव में मुहब्बत की निशानी पाई जाती थी। थोड़ी देर के बाद दोनों पलंग पर सो रहे। उसी समय कुंअर इंद्रजीतसिंह ने चाहा कि ताला खोलकर उस कमरे में पहुंचें और दोनों नालायकों को कुछ सजा दें मगर काली औरत ने ऐसा करने से उन्हें रोका और कहा, ''खबरदार, ऐसा इरादा भी न करना, नहीं तो हमारा बना-बनाया खेल बिगड़ जायगा और बड़े-बड़े हौसलों के पहाड़ मिट्टी में मिल जायेंगे, बस इस समय सिवाय वापस चलने के और कुछ मुनासिब नहीं है।'' 


काली औरत ने जो कुछ कहा लाचार इंद्रजीतसिंह को मानना और वहां से लौटना ही पड़ा। उसी तरह ताला खोलते और बंद करते बराबर चले आये और उस कमरे के दरवाजे पर पहुंचे जिसमें इंद्रजीतसिंह सोया करते थे। कमरे में अंदर न जाकर काली औरत इंद्रजीतसिंह को मैदान में ले गई और नहर के किनारे एक पत्थर की चट्टान पर बैठने के बाद दोनों में यों बातचीत होने लगी - 


इंद्र - तुमने उस कमरे में जाने से व्यर्थ ही मुझे रोक दिया। 


औरत - ऐसा करने से क्या फायदा होता! यह कोई गरीब कंगाल का घर नहीं है बल्कि ऐसे की अमलदारी है जिसके यहां हजारों बहादुर और एक से एक लड़ाके मौजूद हैं, क्या बिना गिरफ्तार हुए तुम निकल जाते! कभी नहीं। तुम्हारा यह सोचना भी ठीक नहीं है कि जिस राह से मैं आती-जाती हूं उसी राह से तुम भी इस सरजमीन के बाहर हो जाओगे क्योंकि वह राह सिर्फ हमीं लोगों के आने-जाने लायक है, तुम उससे किसी तरह नहीं जा सकते, फिर जान-बूझकर अपने को आफत में फंसाना कौन बुद्धिमानी थी।

----------


## xman

इंद्र - क्या जिस राह से तुम आती-जाती हो उससे मैं नहीं जा सकता? 


औरत - कभी नहीं, इसका खयाल भी न करना। 


इंद्र - सो क्यों 


औरत - इसका सबब भी जल्दी ही मालूम हो जाएगा। 


इंद्र - खैर तो अब क्या करना चाहिए 


औरत - अब तुम्हें सब्र करके दस-पंद्रह दिन और इसी जगह रहना मुनासिब है। 


इंद्र - अब मैं किस तरह उस बदकारा के साथ रह सकूंगा। 


औरत - जिस तरह भी हो सके! 


इंद्र - खैर फिर इसके बाद क्या होगा 


औरत - इसके बाद यह होगा कि तुम सहज ही में न सिर्फ इस खोह के बाहर ही हो जाओगे बल्कि एकदम से यहां का राज्य भी तुम्हारे कब्जे में आ जाएगा। 


इंद्र - क्या यह कोई राजा था जिसके पास माधवी बैठी थी। 


औरत - नहीं, यह राज्य माधवी का है, और वह उसका दीवान था। 


इंद्र - माधवी तो अपने राज्य का कुछ भी नहीं देखती। 


औरत - अगर वह इस लायक होती तो दीवान की खुशामद क्यों करती। 


इंद्र - इस हिसाब से तो दीवान ही को राजा कहना चाहिए। 


औरत - बेशक! 


इंद्र - खैर, अब तुम क्या करोगी 


औरत - इसके बताने की अभी कोई जरूरत नहीं, दस-बारह दिन बाद मैं तुमसे मिलूंगी और जो कुछ इतने दिनों में कर सकूंगी उसका हाल कहूंगी, बस अब मैं जाती हूं, दिल को जिस तरह हो सके सम्हालो और माधवी पर किसी तरह यह मत जाहिर होने दो कि उसका भेद तुम पर खुल गया या तुम उससे कुछ रंज हो, इसके बाद देखना कि इतना बड़ा राज्य कैसे सहज ही में हाथ लगता है जिसका मिलना हजारों सिर कटने पर भी मुश्किल है। 


इंद्र - खैर यह तमाशा भी जरूर ही देखने लायक होगा। 


औरत - अगर बन पड़ा तो इस वादे के बीच में एक-दो दफे आकर तुम्हारी सुध ले जाऊंगी। 


इंद्र - जहां तक हो सके जरूर आना। 


इसके बाद वह काली औरत चली गई और इंद्रजीतसिंह अपने कमरे में आकर सो रहे। 


पाठक समझते होंगे कि इस काली औरत या इंद्रजीतसिंह ने जो कुछ किया या कहा-सुना किसी को मालूम नहीं हुआ, मगर नहीं, वह भेद उसी वक्त खुल गया और काली औरत के काम में बाधा डालने वाला भी कोई पैदा हो गया बल्कि उसने उसी वक्त से छिपे-छिपे अपनी कार्रवाई भी शुरू कर दी जिसका हाल माधवी को मालूम न हो सका।

----------


## xman

अब इस जगह थोड़ा-सा हाल इस राज्य का और साथ ही इस माधवी का भी लिख देना जरूरी है। 


किशोरी की मां अर्थात शिवदत्त की रानी दो बहिनें थीं। एक जिसका नाम कलावती था शिवदत्त के साथ ब्याही थी और दूसरी मायावती गया के राजा चंद्रदत्त से ब्याही थी। इसी मायावती की लड़की यह माधवी थी जिसका हाल हम ऊपर लिख आये हैं। 


माधवी को दो वर्ष की छोड़कर उसकी मां मर गई थी, मगर माधवी का बाप चंद्रदत्त होशियार होने पर माधवी को गद्दी देकर मरा था। अब आप समझ गये होंगे कि माधवी और किशोरी दोनों आपस में मौसेरी बहिनें थीं। 


माधवी का बाप चंद्रदत्त बहुत ही शौकीन और ऐयाश आदमी था। अपनी रानी को जान से ज्यादा मानता था, खास राजधानी गयाजी छोड़कर प्रायः राजगृह में रहा करता था जो गया से दो मंजिल पर एक बड़ा भारी मशहूर तीर्थ है। यह दिलचस्प और खुशनुमा पहाड़ी उसे कुछ ऐसी भायी कि साल में दस महीने इसी जगह रहा करता। एक आलीशान मकान भी बनवा लिया। यह खुशनुमा और दिलचस्प जमीन जिसमें कुमार इंद्रजीतसिंह बेबस पड़े हैं कुदरती तौर पर पहले ही की बनी हुई थी मगर इसमें आने-जाने का रास्ता और यह मकान चंद्रदत्त ही ने बनवाया था। 


माधवी के मां-बाप दोनों ही शौकीन थे। माधवी को अच्छी शिक्षा देने का उन लोगों को जरा भी ध्यान न था। वह दिन-रात लाड़-प्यार ही में पला करती थी और एक खूबसूरत और चंचल दाई की गोद में रहकर अच्छी बातों के बदले हाव-भाव ही सीखने में खुश रहती थी, इसी सबब से इसका मिजाज लड़कपन ही से खराब हो रहा था। बच्चों की तालीम पर यदि उनके मां-बाप ध्यान न दे सकें तो मुनासिब है कि उन्हें किसी ज्यादे उम्र वाली और नेकचलन दाई की गोद में दे दें, मगर माधवी के मां-बाप को इसका कुछ भी खयाल न था और आखिर इसका नतीजा बहुत ही बुरा निकला। 


माधवी के समय में इस राज्य में तीन आदमी मुखिया थे, बल्कि यों कहना चाहिए कि इस राज्य का आनंद ये ही तीनों ले रहे थे और तीनों दोस्त एकदिल हो रहे थे। इनमें से एक तो दीवान अग्निदत्त था, दूसरा कुबेरसिंह सेनापति, और तीसरा धर्मसिंह जो शहर की कोतवाली करता था। 


अब हम अपने किस्से की तरफ झुकते हैं और उस तालाब पर पहुंचते हैं जिसमें एक नौजवान औरत को पकड़ने के लिए योगिनी और वनचरी कूदी थीं। आज इस तालाब पर हम अपने कई ऐयारों को देखते हैं जो आपस में बातचीत और सलाह करके कोई भारी आफत मचाने की तरकीब जमा रहे हैं। 


पंडित बद्रीनाथ, भैरोसिंह और तारासिंह तालाब के ऊपर पत्थर के चबूतरे पर बैठे यों बातचीत कर रहे हैं - 


भैरो - कुमार को वहां से निकाल ले आना तो कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है। 


तारा - मगर उन्हें भी तो कुछ सजा देनी चाहिए जिनकी बदौलत कुमार इतने दिनों से तकलीफ उठा रहे हैं। 


भैरो - जरूर, बिना सजा दिए जी कब मानेगा! 


बद्री - जहां तक हम समझते हैं कल वाली राय बहुत अच्छी है। 


भैरो - उससे बढ़कर कोई राय नहीं हो सकती, ये लोग भी क्या कहेंगे कि किसी से काम पड़ा था! 


बद्री - यहां तो बस ललिता और तिलोत्तमा ही शैतानी की जड़ हैं, सुनते हैं उनकी ऐयारी भी बहुत बढ़ी-चढ़ी है। 


तारा - पहले उन्हीं दोनों की खबर ली जाएगी।


भैरो - नहीं-नहीं इसकी कोई जरूरत नहीं। उन्हें गिरफ्तार किये बिना ही हमारा काम चल जायगा, व्यर्थ कई दिन बर्बाद करने का मौका नहीं है। 


तारा - हां यह ठीक है, हमें उनकी इतनी जरूरत भी नहीं है, और क्या ठिकाना जब तक हम लोग अपना काम करें तब तक वे चाची के फंदे में आ फंसें। 


भैरो - बेशक ऐसा ही होगा, क्योंकि उन्होंने कहा भी था कि तुम लोग इस काम को करो तब तक बन पड़ेगा तो मैं ललिता और तिलोत्तमा को भी फांस लूंगी। 


बद्री - खैर जो होगा देखा जाएगा, अब हम लोग अपने काम में क्यों देर कर रहे हैं। 


भैरो - देर की जरूरत क्या है, उठिए, हां, पहले अपना-अपना शिकार बांट लीजिए। 


बद्री - दीवान साहब को मेरे लिए छोड़िये।


भैरो - हां, आपका वजन बराबर है, अच्छा मैं सेनापति की खबर लूंगा। 


तारा - तो वह चाण्डाल कोतवाल मेरे बांटे पड़ा! खैर यही सही। 


भैरो - अच्छा अब यहां से चलो। 


ये तीनों ऐयार वहां से उठे ही थे कि दाहिनी तरफ से छींक की आवाज आर्ई। 


बद्री - धत्तेरे की, क्या तेरे छींकने का कोई दूसरा समय न था 


तारा - क्या आप छींक से डर गये 


बद्री - मैं छींक से नहीं डरा मगर छींकने वाले से जी खटकता है। 


भैरो - हमारे काम में विघ्न पड़ता दिखाई देता है। 


बद्री - इस दुष्ट को पकड़ना चाहिए, बेशक यह चुपके-चुपके हमारी बातें सुनता रहा। 


तारा - छींक नहीं बदमाशी है! 


बद्रीनाथ ने इधर-उधर बहुत ढूंढ़ा मगर छींकने वाले का पता न लगा। 


लाचार तरद्दुद ही में तीनों वहां से रवाना हुए। 


(पहला भाग समाप्त)

----------


## satya_anveshi

कीप इट अप नियामक भाई................
जोरदार सूत्र है।

----------

